# Chloe, the rescued cavalier and her progress



## muse08

Just seen an advert on epupz,I cannot believe the insanity of some people, who in their right mind would sell a pregnant bitch with only one week to go.
It says due to impending house move.Perhaps they should of thought a lot more before mating her! Poor thing.
Surely regardless of circumstance its not right!


----------



## Katie&Cody

Its disgusting and should be allowed.
Another case of stupidity, and lack of inteligence by the owners!


----------



## Guest

muse08 said:


> Just seen an advert on epupz,I cannot believe the insanity of some people, who in their right mind would sell a pregnant
> its not right!


I'm not going to answer that question - I would be banned forever.

I was partly involved with the buying of a pregnat dog AND stud dog together this last April - the bitch went on to whelp 8 pups - and all were rehomed with a happy ending!!!!!!

someone should inform the revevant breed rescue - they normally have a policy that they won't buy dogs - but very ofther there is a member that lets just say is a 'guardian angel'
regards
DT


----------



## peppapug

That is awful! The poor thing, no chance to settle, frightened and with strangers, my god arent people dreadful and i bet it had a price tag!


----------



## shortbackandsides

This has been brought up several times before,its awful,lazy,stupid and down right selfish.


----------



## Rach

Can you PM me the link please - will see what I can do


----------



## Guest

Rach said:


> Can you PM me the link please - will see what I can do


The same here hun x


----------



## crazydoglover

oh my goodness!!!!!

total BYB moobag


----------



## Natik

i cant believe that some people have no sense for whats right and wrong....this is totally out of order to sell a pregnant dog at this stage


----------



## Rach

Found the ad, the bitch is about 15 minutes from me, phoned club and there is nothing they can do unless the breeder is a member
Sadly I don't have £750 or I would go and get her


----------



## Guest

If there is a breed rescue Rach and you are a memeber - put the story and link on there thats what we did


----------



## Rach

I am a member of the main club and local club - rang the local Sec. who told me there is not much they can do


----------



## Rach

Due in a week - the ad was posted 3 days ago....
Have just rang, they still have her but someone is coming to see her tomorrow, I'm to ring back tomorrow night incase they don't turn up....She hasn't had the puppies yet.....

:cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## Natik

its heartbraking 

I hope she will end up in responsible hands who can give her and the pups the best care....i doubt the owners would


----------



## canuckjill

OMG I can't believe some people. I'd have a hard enough time if I had to rehome one of my adult dogs let alone one in whelp money mongers....Jill


----------



## MillyMolly

That is so cruel and heartless,poor thing,
about to give birth and taken from her home to god knows where?
can this be reported to the RSPCA?would they be able to take any action
as she is so close to giving birth?:mad5:


----------



## Rach

It may be sorted...will let you know as soon as I hear


----------



## poochimama

just looked cant see it on there unless shes been sold or the owner told to take ad off nope still there ive found it omg thATS AWFUL IF I HAD MORE ROOM ID GET THE POOR GIRL


----------



## Rach

Someone is on their way to pick her up as we speak (type!)

Just when you lose your faith in humanity someone comes along and restores it 

Some friends of mine not even in the breed were horified, and are on their way now to get her, she will have her puppies in a safe warm house with wondeful people

Thankyou OP for bringing this to our attention

xx


----------



## muse08

I wonder if she will give the bitch to rescue, because she wants £750 for her.
I feel really sorry for the cav poor thing.


----------



## Guest

Rach said:


> Someone is on their way to pick her up as we speak (type!)
> 
> Just when you lose your faith in humanity someone comes along and restores it
> 
> Some friends of mine not even in the breed were horified, and are on their way now to get her, she will have her puppies in a safe warm house with wondeful people
> 
> Thankyou OP for bringing this to our attention
> 
> xx


Well Done Rach


----------



## Natik

Rach said:


> Someone is on their way to pick her up as we speak (type!)
> 
> Just when you lose your faith in humanity someone comes along and restores it
> 
> Some friends of mine not even in the breed were horified, and are on their way now to get her, she will have her puppies in a safe warm house with wondeful people
> 
> Thankyou OP for bringing this to our attention
> 
> xx


good news !


----------



## paulkerry

that is dam right disgusting, how could some one be so cruel some people r just sick.


----------



## Guest

muse08 said:


> I wonder if she will give the bitch to rescue, because she wants £750 for her.
> I feel really sorry for the cav poor thing.


Most rescues won't buy any dogs in pup or not - but normally their are breed club memeber who will raise the money quickly - consequently saving the bitch from getting in the weon hands - I know because we've done it. £750 is nsot a lot of money - only takes 15 memebers to offer £50 each


----------



## Guest

Again as I have said on many occassions - EPUPZ stinks! they have a lot of misery to answer for! boycott them please! for the sake of all dogs


----------



## MillyMolly

Oh that is brilliant,I am glad it is a happy outcome.if you do get to see her and her pups Rach,could you or your friends post some photos,it would be lovely to see her.


----------



## Natik

adverts for selling pups or kittens should be really checked over first by someone before letting them go online


----------



## Rach

DoubleTrouble said:


> Again as I have said on many occassions - EPUPZ stinks! they have a lot of misery to answer for! boycott them please! for the sake of all dogs


I only wish we could spread the message further afield !


----------



## Rach

MillyMolly said:


> Oh that is brilliant,I am glad it is a happy outcome.if you do get to see her and her pups Rach,could you or your friends post some photos,it would be lovely to see her.


Yes I will get to see them, will keep you all updated and will try and get pics


----------



## Rach

Can I just say this is not something that I condone and would probably advise someone else to leave be....not wanting to hand money over to this sort of person...BUT this bitch is due to whelp any day now, the thought of her ending up in a puppy farm was just too much


----------



## jenty34

glad you found a way to get her out of there, keep us updated.


----------



## deedeedee

Good news - glad someone is going to be caring for her.

D x


----------



## poochimama

great news rach !!! do keep us updated


----------



## Leah100

Just horrible! 
It will happen again no doubt, quickest way to make some cash for some heartless git. No hard work, no looking after mother or pups, no vet, no risk of complications, no food bills, or endless cleaning..... just quick sale at inflated price [welllllll, you can sell the pups on to make your money back and more mate] and not a thought for the poor dog!


----------



## scosha37

muse08 said:


> Just seen an advert on epupz,I cannot believe the insanity of some people, who in their right mind would sell a pregnant bitch with only one week to go.
> It says due to impending house move.Perhaps they should of thought a lot more before mating her! Poor thing.
> Surely regardless of circumstance its not right!


I seen this to day... very very sad indeed..

Only a week to go SHOCKING!!

even if i was moving into a cardboard box she be with me.....but i love my animals no matter!!


----------



## Rach

She is safe...not in a good way but safe


----------



## Guest

At least she is good hands now . What the hell were these b*****ds thinking.


----------



## Fleur

well done Rach - it's good to see a positive ending, please keep us updated thank you.


----------



## Georges Mum

I've just caught up with this story! Its appauling! But well done to Rach to help sort it out. I think the dog people should have powers to seize the animal. not rely on a group of people to raise the funds to release the dog. But i am pleased this one has been rescued!:nono:


----------



## nat1979

I have just seen the ad and went mad i had to report the ad to the rspca
I an glad that the dog is out of they but the women needs to be reported so i think a name and address would help the rspca even better she cant get away with what she has just done ITS WRONG


----------



## deedeedee

Rach said:


> She is safe...not in a good way but safe


Have you heard how is she doing today? 
D x


----------



## Georges Mum

I too don't think she should get away with this and don't think she should have the cash either. :eek6:


----------



## Rach

She had eaten some roast beef last night and was left quiet to settle in, will let you know more later when I've been to see her


----------



## deedeedee

Aw bless her - poor love 

Dx


----------



## colliemerles

poor little love, thank god she is safe now, i have seen pregnant dogs for sale before, very very sad,


----------



## Xiaoli

Well done Rach.

Poor girl. Can't wait for an update.


----------



## Rach

Sorry I forgot my camera, but I swear if I ever get my hands on this woman  

The woman said she is due on the 10th Jan, I think earlier
Her hips, ribs and back bone are sticking out, she has no muscle in her back legs at all, and a huge belly full of pups 

Extremely hand shy, scared of anything and everything, and absolutely filthy dirty 

She has started to pant and her eyes have that glazed look, but that could be because of stress...will keep you updated 

xx


----------



## Guest

Rach
I am sure you must find this very upsetting - the bloody woman should be strung up! Thank God she is safe.
Well done to all concerned.


----------



## Guest

The poor thing she must be so stressed. These idiots should be prosecuted.


----------



## deedeedee

Lucky she was saved when she was - some people have no shame

good for you and your friend that saved her - Hope she is ok

D x


----------



## Guest

By the way rach - did the seller say that this was an planned mating - if so do you know the stud details ?
regards
DT


----------



## Rach

The worst thing is...she has a stable with more Cavaliers in


----------



## Rach

DoubleTrouble said:


> By the way rach - did the seller say that this was an planned mating - if so do you know the stud details ?
> regards
> DT


Planned mating, owned the stud dog who they have now sold...green form all filled in ready


----------



## Guest

Rach said:


> The worst thing is...she has a stable with more Cavaliers in


If I were you I would run the details of that were on epupz - (just incase you need them in the future - and check what other ads she has) If she has more then I think it is 3 breeding bitches (could be 2) then I believe she needs a licence - report he to the local authoruty
regards
DT
just an idea to get back at the cow - hope someone else can post the correct procedure here as I an unsure


----------



## Rach

Yes, was talking to the people that hve her now, we won't leave it, we have to try and do something 
Concentrating on the bitch and pups at the moment, my worry is she isn't going to be strong enough to rear the pups


----------



## jilly40

aww rach hats off 2 you & your friends i do hope she is ok.as said she should not be alowed 2 get away with this.keep us all posted xx


----------



## Guest

Rach - I do hope you are wrong - it's amazing how the maternal instinct can kick in - you don't need me to tell you to get some forumla in just in case there are any complications/problems. How many pups do you think she'll have - is this her first litter do you know?

Was the seller licenced do you know


----------



## Rach

Supposedly her 2nd litter, my worry is she looks very young, I could be wrong, her papers say she was born in 05 but I'm not convinced they are for this bitch

Again hard to tell, she is VERY thin and her tummy is huge, pups on both sides can feel movement, last time she produced 5, apparantly

She has no milk yet either

No not licenced, will be looking into this....


----------



## englishrose943

Awwwwwwwwwww what a beauiful ending hope all goes well dont forget the pics:thumbup: x


----------



## tashi

Right I have been on this one as well tonight they are coming up to me tomorrow as I have two lots of puppy milk here, homeopathic tablets for Chloe and also some recouperation foods which they are coming to get tomorrow and not forgetting the puppy feeding bottles - so between us we are getting organised 

Chloe has everything in the way of human help we can give her now - she just needs you all to pray that things go her way in the whelping box


----------



## Guest

Tashi
Have the people who have her hand fed before? I am not asking out of awkwardness but ignorance - can you tell me Tashi is it correct that if you hand feed there is a danger that you can get the milk on the lungs and kill the pups
regards
DT


----------



## Rach

Yes there is DT


----------



## Guest

I hope everything goes well for her, she is in good hands, will be in my thoughts x


----------



## tashi

DoubleTrouble said:


> Tashi
> Have the people who have her hand fed before? I am not asking out of awkwardness but ignorance - can you tell me Tashi is it correct that if you hand feed there is a danger that you can get the milk on the lungs and kill the pups
> regards
> DT


As Rachel says yes there is but there is a way of holding them and if they were being syringe fed more so but we are hoping to bring in the bitches milk with homeopathy but dont know how far gone she is really - hopefully we can get her to a friend of mine tomorrow for a scan


----------



## jilly40

well between you good people she is in the best hands now n out of that awfull place she will be in my thoughts xx


----------



## Guest

Tashi
Like others I ghave found this thread very upsetting - On a brighter note it is great to see everyone pulling togher to try and help - The forum has paid a great part in this I am sure.
Again - Well done again to everyone.
regards
DT


----------



## canuckjill

How wonderful you have come together to help this little girl out. A big thank-you from across the ocean. Bless you all and please keep us posted....Jill


----------



## Fleur

Just wanted to say a big thank you and well done to everyone who has helped this poor girl.
Especially Rach, Tashi and friends.
It's good to know that Chloe has the best of chances and opportunity for a loving home now.
Thx for the updates- keep them coming


----------



## JANICE199

*I have only just read this thread and to say its upset me,is an understatement.
Thank god their are still such caring people in this world,i take my hat of to you Rach Tashi and friends..xxxxxxxxxx
Lets hope the poor thing comes through her ordeal and god willing her pups will be ok too..*


----------



## Georges Mum

The magic number is three with regards to licensed breeding.

Tashi are you the person looking after her? Rach you have done a marvellous job to become so involved. It would really upset me to see the bitch in such a state. I hope it all works out. I did wonder if they are telling the truth with regard to the stud. I don't feel we can trust anything the woman has said. Has someone reported?:nonod:


----------



## Leah100

tashi said:


> Right I have been on this one as well tonight they are coming up to me tomorrow as I have two lots of puppy milk here, homeopathic tablets for Chloe and also some recouperation foods which they are coming to get tomorrow and not forgetting the puppy feeding bottles - so between us we are getting organised
> 
> Chloe has everything in the way of human help we can give her now - she just needs you all to pray that things go her way in the whelping box


will be doing just that, and also praying that good food and tlc will help the milk come in. Poor poor little girl!


----------



## Rach

No, she isn't with Tashi, but Tashi has some needed supplies that she has kindly donated

Not heard anything yet today, no news is good news I hope


----------



## dexter

jesus . just caught up with this thread..... some people want ********. can't repeatwhat i'd do to the owners, here id get banned.

well done to those of you who got involved , hopefully the bitch will settle in and have her pups and get the TLC she richly deserves.


----------



## sarah1984

It's reading about things like this that make you realise just how terribly treated some pets are. I think when your fussing over and enjoying your own pets its easy to forget that not every pet out there is as lucky...
I just wanted to say well done to everyone who was involved in rescuing this poor girl and I hope everything turns out alright in the end.


----------



## Guest

Well Done Guys,

Rach Please keep us updated on how this poor little girl is getting along...
I have everything crossed for a safe smooth delivery.

Her previous owners need shooting 
Thank heavens for people like yourself and Tashi,your stars you really are


----------



## Rach

Well she is holding on, they are taking for a scan later today, our worry is the sire isn't a cavalier, her belly is so big and if she does have 10 days left....who knows, will update later x


----------



## muse08

:thumbup: fantastic news glad she is now in caring hands, hope she is going to be ok.


----------



## Fleur

muse08 said:


> :thumbup: fantastic news glad she is now in caring hands, hope she is going to be ok.


Thanks to you muse for bringing her to everyones attention - just wish I could of been of help - I'll have to be satisfied that I donate to my local shelter.


----------



## nat1979

Rach said:


> The woman said she is due on the 10th Jan, I think earlier
> Her hips, ribs and back bone are sticking out, she has no muscle in her back legs at all, and a huge belly full of pups
> 
> Extremely hand shy, scared of anything and everything, and absolutely filthy dirty
> 
> xx


why dont you report her and take pictures of the bitch so the rspca can see the state the bitch is in you cant let her get away with it,I sent a email to the rspca when i saw the ad so if you dothe same with attached photos hopefully the women will have her dogs taken away and not be aloud to have any


----------



## nat1979

Rach said:


> The worst thing is...she has a stable with more Cavaliers in


well that even more reason to report her to the rspca


----------



## dexter

nat1979 said:


> why dont you report her and take pictures of the bitch so the rspca can see the state the bitch is in you cant let her get away with it,I sent a email to the rspca when i saw the ad so if you dothe same with attached photos hopefully the women will have her dogs taken away and not be aloud to have any


unless the dogs are ill treated , under fed etc . the RSPCA dont usually get involved sadly


----------



## Guest

Rach said:


> Well she is holding on, they are taking for a scan later today, our worry is the sire isn't a cavalier, her belly is so big and if she does have 10 days left....who knows, will update later x


I must confess that was my initial thought. But hang onto what documention together with the orignal advet on epupz - if that is the case (whickh I hope it is not) surely you will have a good case against her privatly at least,


----------



## nat1979

dexter said:


> unless the dogs are ill treated , under fed etc . the RSPCA dont usually get involved sadly


Her hips, ribs and back bone are sticking out, she has no muscle in her back legs at all, and a huge belly full of pups

I think thats a good enough reason to get involved
No dog should have it hips ribs and back bone sticking out let alone when she is 8 weeks preggers


----------



## Guest

I would kick up a mega song and dance to anyone who would listen!!! Try the rspca and get as many other people as you can to get onto them too - exagerate if needbe - the bl**dy woman deserves it!
love
DT


----------



## nat1979

DoubleTrouble said:


> I would kick up a mega song and dance to anyone who would listen!!! Try the rspca and get as many other people as you can to get onto them too


I emailed the rspca and attach a link to the ad on epupz


----------



## nat1979

If we all send a email to the rspca and are thoughts and attach the link for the ad

maybe something will be done

Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free


----------



## dexter

nat1979 said:


> Her hips, ribs and back bone are sticking out, she has no muscle in her back legs at all, and a huge belly full of pups
> 
> I think thats a good enough reason to get involved
> No dog should have it hips ribs and back bone sticking out let alone when she is 8 weeks preggers


i'm not disagreeing with you.,


----------



## nat1979

nat1979 said:


> If we all send a email to the rspca and are thoughts and attach the link for the ad
> 
> maybe something will be done
> 
> http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=233724




WELL LETS ALL STICK TOGETHER AND START EMAILING THE RSPCA


----------



## nat1979

dexter said:


> i'm not disagreeing with you.,


I wasnt saying you was just stating the facts and condation for the bitch so everyone can stick together and report this women

sorry if you thought that


----------



## nat1979

RSPCA Response‏
From: [email protected] 
Sent: 02 January 2009 14:03:34 
To: [email protected]

Your reference number is: 1230905010
This is an automated response. Please note that the web enquiry service is not manned 24 hours a day.
Reporting cruelty or an injured animal in the England or Wales? Please call the 24-hour cruelty line on 0300 1234 999 immediately - all calls will be treated in confidence.

Reports of cruelty or animals in distress are immediately forwarded to the relevant regional office. Your concerns will be looked into but please bear with us as our response may not be immediate. Staffing levels do vary from region to region. Please do not worry if you do not see the inspector personally; this does not mean he or she has not looked into your concerns.

Outcomes are not normally given in writing and can only be disclosed by the investigating officer providing you have specifically requested an outcome, and have provided a contact telephone number.

For an urgent response, or further information call the RSPCA 24-hour Cruelty and advice line on: 0300 1234 999.
Hi I think this is very wrong and not at all fair on the dog i think somethink needs to be done asap for the safely of mum and un born pups

*********************************************************** ********* PREGNANT BITCH FOR SALE ********* *********************************************************** Due to an impending house move, (downsizing)I am reluctantly selling my Blenheim cavalier bitch. Her name is Chloe, she is 3 years old, and K.C registered. This is her second litter. The first was a year ago and she had 5 healthy puppies. She is nearly due, 1 week to go, and is already like a barrell. She has a sweet, kind nature, and is a little shy arroud strangers. She will only be alowed to go to the right person, no time wasters or dealers, and certainly no offers. The puppies will be elidgable for K.C registration, and Chloe will be sold with stud papers to register the pups. £750, PLEASE RING AFTER 5PM, AS I CANNOT ANSWER MY FONE IN WORK, AND NO EMAILS AS THIS ADVERT HAS NOT BEEN POSTED ON MY HOME P.C . thank you

here is the link to the ad

Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free

This email and any files transmitted with it are confidential and intended solely for the use of the individual or entity to whom they are addressed.
If you have received this email in error please delete it from your system and notify the system administrator - [email protected]

This email message has been swept by virus checking software for the presence of computer viruses but no warranty is given that this email is virus free. You should make your own checks.

Please do not reply to this e-mail. [email protected] is an automated mailbox.
If you wish to make an enquiry to the RSPCA, please do so via our website: RSPCA || Latest

This is my email i got back from sending a email to the rspca


----------



## tashi

I know you all mean well but think of the people that have taken Chloe on they are doing their own reporting so please leave it up to them they have photographic evidence and all the relevant details - please let them now deal with it


----------



## Georges Mum

Hi Tashi is there any news today? I know she was due a scan? I hope she is bearing up


----------



## tashi

Didnt get the scan lady must be away, she is fine though happier when she is with the other dogs and the biggest problem they are having is with feeding her she is so thin that she is finding it hard to stomach a lot of foods


----------



## tinamary

I am really uspet by this thread and if i can help in any way let me know.
I am ok for fostering puppies if needed or can even offer a home one of the puppies or the mother once she has had the pups


----------



## englishrose943

tinamary said:


> I am really uspet by this thread and if i can help in any way let me know.
> I am ok for fostering puppies if needed or can even offer a home one of the puppies or the mother once she has had the pups


Thats a really generous offer, what a nice lady.


----------



## nat1979

Whats going to happen to the another dogs that are there living in a stable

They to may be underweight and in bad condation

chloe is safe now but the other dogs are not


----------



## tashi

Thankyou for that the biggest problem they are going to be facing at the moment is if she has to have vets intervention, I know they took out an overdraft to buy her hmy:


----------



## tashi

nat1979 said:


> Whats going to happen to the another dogs that are there living in a stable
> 
> They to may be underweight and in bad condation
> 
> chloe is safe now but the other dogs are not


But you dont know that and the people that have been there do - sorry I am not trying to be negative but all the relevant details will be passed on to the necessary authorities as they have addresses etc


----------



## Guest

What would the chance be of getting donations from forum members Tashi - should the worse happen?


----------



## nat1979

If she is that badly under weight and having troble with feeding and getting weight on her it might be best if she went to a vets as they we put her on a drip to help her get some strengh back,she is going to need all the help she can get.


----------



## Guest

Also - I think if this were highlighted on the cavalier forum (assuming there is one) there would be more possibility of people offering donations
regards
DT

also - what plans does the new owner have for the pups once they are born - i'e are they to be sold, are they to be regomed through rescue?


----------



## tashi

DoubleTrouble said:


> What would the chance be of getting donations from forum members Tashi - should the worse happen?


Would be nice to think it could happen but that is up to the forum members if anybody would like to donate then perhaps you could pm either myself or Rach and I will run it by Mark to check it out, but I know they would be grateful of even the smallest bit of help like that


----------



## tashi

nat1979 said:


> If she is that badly under weight and having troble with feeding and getting weight on her it might be best if she went to a vets as they we put her on a drip to help her get some strengh back,she is going to need all the help she can get.


She is getting that help now, she is now on a diet suitable to build her up the vets is really a no no she is too nervous and has now settled and is no longer stressed, as of tomorrow she will be on a rehabilitation diet that I have here for her


----------



## lizward

If it's any encouragement to you, I took on a bitch once in exactly these circumstances ie. painfully thin, terrified, obvious puppy farm etc, except that she was two weeks away from whelping and I didn't have to pay for her. She was absolutely fine at the end of it all and we only lost one pup.

Liz


----------



## nat1979

tashi said:


> But you dont know that and the people that have been there do - sorry I am not trying to be negative but all the relevant details will be passed on to the necessary authorities as they have addresses etc


I know that have seen was has be said on here

but i find it so hard to sit here and think that the other dogs are suffering as well as chloe seems in a very bad way so the threds have said

If i live near i would go up there myself and take the dogs i dont care


----------



## tashi

nat1979 said:


> I know that have seen was has be said on here
> 
> but i find it so hard to sit here and think that the other dogs are suffering as well as chloe seems in a very bad way so the threds have said
> 
> If i live near i would go up there myself and take the dogs i dont care


But you cant just do that, it is stealing no matter what state they are in


----------



## canuckjill

I'm happy that she is safe now and agree with Tashi the people and Rach will follow thru as they see fit. Please keep us posted re: the scan etc Thanks....Jill


----------



## nat1979

tashi said:


> the vets is really a no no


Fingers crossed everything goes well now have reared alot of bitches in my past and some in very bad condation,and they best thing for a weak an under weight bitch is a drip, i was luckly as i could it myself within 2 -3 days the bitch is a different bitch all together

Will be thinking of chloe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tashi

nat1979 said:


> Fingers crossed everything goes well now have reared alot of bitches in my past and some in very bad condation,and they best thing for a weak an under weight bitch is a drip, i was luckly as i could it myself within 2 -3 days the bitch is a different bitch all together
> 
> Will be thinking of chloe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Are you a vet then ????


----------



## tashi

Trying to get Chloes new mum to join the forum she has read through the thread but if she does join you will get first hand then anything that is going on with Chloe :thumbsup:


----------



## nat1979

No have worked in one in the past

and have reared alot of bitches

One bitch was going to be pts at 8 weeks preggers and i said i would look after it the state of the bitch was horrble it was bones with a big belly,

luck for her she got all the help she needed was put on a drip asap was givien lots of vits through iv and started feeding her little meals daily about 12 meals in total 1- 2 handfuls at a time, 1 1/2 weeks later she had gained weight 1 1/2 kilos it very good in 1 1/2 weeks she had 4 pups and they were ok but very thin etc,but luckly the pups pulled through because everything we gave the bitch helped the pups to start getting some life back in them


the only sad thing was the bitch died when the pups were 2 1/2 weeks old,

The pups were being bottle fed 24/7 so they did not feed of the mum alot
but everything we put into the bitch she put into the pups and she died

So you can see why i can be very worred for chloe


----------



## justenuf

Hi everyone....I'm Julie and I am now the new Mum of Chloe.....


----------



## Guest

justenuf said:


> Hi everyone....I'm Julie and I am now the new Mum of Chloe.....


Hi and welcome,

Well Done on taking her on,your a star 

Hows she doing ?


----------



## tashi

Ok fair enough but I have had and my mother has bred dogs for the last 40 years and hand reared litters and pups as well, Rach has bred cavaliers for some years and the people she is with have bred pugs and hand reared them as well, so rest assured she is not with people that dont know what they are doing!!!

We are doing the best for Chloe that we can and will carry on in the same vein, a vets would stress her far too much and at this stage could do more harm than good, she is being fed little and often and of the right rehabilitation foods.

Thankyou for your concern but she is warm, happy and not in anyway stressed


----------



## tashi

justenuf said:


> Hi everyone....I'm Julie and I am now the new Mum of Chloe.....


Hi Julie welcome aboard


----------



## Guest

justenuf said:


> Hi everyone....I'm Julie and I am now the new Mum of Chloe.....


Hi and welcome Julie.

Its great what u have done, you are a lovely person xx :thumbup1:


----------



## justenuf

Have just put some more chicken down for her and she nibbling on it......
Thankyou all for your messages of support..... I know we have a massive job in front of us, if we are to come out of this with a happy ending......but I can assure you all we will give it our best shot ........ may the 'thing' that bred her and sold her rot in hell..........


----------



## Guest

Hi and welcome from me too Julie
Can I ask ( I know this may be a little premature) but what are your intentions for the pups when they are born
regards
DT
ps - you are an angel!


----------



## canuckjill

Welcome Julie and bless you and your family and friends for helping Chloe....Jill


----------



## jilly40

justenuf said:


> Hi everyone....I'm Julie and I am now the new Mum of Chloe.....


hi there julie n welcome well done 2 you chloe sounds in very good hands i am thinking of you both xx


----------



## Guest

justenuf said:


> may the 'thing' that bred her and sold her rot in hell..........


No - that is too good for her - may she SUFFER on earth every day she remains here , may everything that can happen bad to her happen - and then - may she rot in hell!


----------



## shortbackandsides

well done to everybody,this is not a forum its a team:thumbsup:and a good one,its nice to know there are so many good,kind people out there,sending luck and best wishes to mum and pupsxxxxxxx


----------



## justenuf

I honestly haven't given a great amount of thought to the pups forever homes..........However, I will, if we manage to rear them, be taking advise from various knowlegable sources and rest assured everyone....no one gets a puppy off me without being interrogated !!! They are my babies.... and although I didn't mate Chloe or indeed, intend to live with a cavalier, she became one of mine as soon as we brought her through the door and she will get the same love, attention and protection that all my 4 legged children receive.


----------



## tashi

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hi and welcome from me too Julie
> Can I ask ( I know this may be a little premature) but what are your intentions for the pups when they are born
> regards
> DT
> ps - you are an angel!


there are people lined up for hand rearing that is all in place already and as for after that, I think it will just be a case of wait and see, if and when they make it got a long road ahead of her havent you Julie


----------



## justenuf

A long road indeed........but thank you all.......at least I won't be making the journey alone x


----------



## Guest

justenuf said:


> I honestly haven't given a great amount of thought to the pups forever homes..........However, I will, if we manage to rear them, be taking advise from various knowlegable sources and rest assured everyone....no one gets a puppy off me without being interrogated !!! They are my babies.... and although I didn't mate Chloe or indeed, intend to live with a cavalier, she became one of mine as soon as we brought her through the door and she will get the same love, attention and protection that all my 4 legged children receive.


I wish you all the best with her and the little ones,fingers crossed for you,please keep us updated with her progress.

You have my total admiration and respect,not many people would have done what you have - well done xx


----------



## terriermaid

hi and welcome to the forum ,lets just hope cloes luck has changed for the better and you manage to get some goodness in her before the birth ,poor little thing must be stunned by all the attention ,good luck


----------



## justenuf

We have introduced Blossom & Shirley, a couple of our puggie girls to Chloe and she seems a little happier having some 4 legged company....... still terrified when a human approaches......but with time and patience ....who knows what we can achieve....


----------



## justenuf

Off to drool over John Barrowman....whilst all is quiet here......thanks again for all your good wishes....will be back tomorrow with update x


----------



## archiebaby

hi julie, just wanted to say i admire what you have done and what you are prepared to do for this little girl and being the owner of pugs myself and i know how friendly they are,little cloe ,i am sure will soon be made to feel at home by your little puggies and you of course.well done


----------



## Fleur

justenuf said:


> Hi everyone....I'm Julie and I am now the new Mum of Chloe.....


Hi Julie, and welcome to the forum.
Just want to say what a wonderful thing you have done for this little girl.
She sounds like she has landed on her feet with you. I know you'll do the upmost best you can for her, with all your experience and knowledgable friends she couldn't ask for better.


----------



## Rach

WOW, sorry been away from keyboard all afternoon I had visitors

I can really understand people's anger, I was unable to go with Julie to collect her because I probably would have smacked the owner 

But right now, our main concern is little Chloe, she needs all the attention and as I said, rest assured we will do everything in our power when we have the time to try and stop this woman hurting any other dogs

Right now, Chloe needs all our attention


----------



## siany

I have just found and read this entire post on my very first visit to this forum, wow! What a team, between you you managed to save Chloe, what an amazing think you have done Julie :thumbup1:
Donations would be a great idea.

Chloe is so lucky to have found Julie and her family and I am proud to become a member of such a caring pro active forum!
Wow


----------



## MillyMolly

Hello Julie
welcome to the forum and it is lovely what you have done for this little dog,
trust it will be a lovely new year for her and her pups.
Lots of luck


----------



## nat1979

justenuf said:


> Hi everyone....I'm Julie and I am now the new Mum of Chloe.....


Hello Julie

Well done for getting the money to save chloe from hell and we all have our fingers crosse for you all and hope everything going well.


----------



## nat1979

justenuf said:


> She will only be alowed to go to the right person, no time wasters or dealers, and certainly no offers


Julie hope you dont mind me asking but

how easy was it to get chloe has i quote what was written on epupz


----------



## Tigerneko

How anyone could let any dog, never mind a pregnant one get into such a state is beyond me. Chloe sounds like she's in very capable hands now, and hopefully her and her puppies will go from strength to strength.

Julie, people like you make this world a better place to live! I wish everyone could be so caring and determined.

Thinking of Chloe & the babies xx


----------



## Georges Mum

Hi Julie - welcome to the forum and thank you for explaining to us the situation. We are all very worried but i also think too many cooks spoil the broth so you have my support totally but i won't burden you with thousands of questions. 

I hope you will be able to suppy some photos if and when the time is right but for now i am just saying a huge thank you!Also to Rach and Tashi. Give Chloe a big kiss from me! Tanja:thumbup1:


----------



## Georges Mum

In answer to going to the vet - i think the journey will stress and who knows but possibly start labour. Its better to keep her calm and she has a better chance of gaining energy and nutrition before the big day comes.


----------



## Leah100

justenuf said:


> Hi everyone....I'm Julie and I am now the new Mum of Chloe.....


Welcome Julie  I am praying for you and Chloe . You are a very special person, and I am so very glad you have taken her on.


----------



## siany

Any pics of Chloe yet?? I bet many people are watching this thread!


----------



## colliemerles

siany said:


> Any pics of Chloe yet?? I bet many people are watching this thread!


hee hee hee i am one of those watching it,.........


----------



## siany

colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee i am one of those watching it,.........


One of many I'm sure, is that a pic of your dogs, they are so cute, they look like teddy bears!


----------



## justenuf

Hi everyone.......
Update on Chloe..........we have taken her to Barbara Wiseman this afternoon for a scan..........she has scanned at 8 weeks and 2 days and Barbara could make out 5 pups.......but she said there could be more.......the heartbeats all look strong and after checking her other cavalier record cards...she came to the conclusion that they were of good size..........At the moment the presentation of the first 2 pups is one head first and one feet first and one lying across the birth canal........hopefully when she drops further, this one will get into place .......I will put the vets on alert anyway....just in case a caesarean is needed...........
I have tried to feed her different things but at the moment it is only chicken that she will let past her lips !!!! Am off out tomorrow to buy everything that was suggested by people today at the show....who knows we may find something she likes........I thought because she was so thin she would dive on the food but she is scared to eat........always looking behind and eats much better off a teaplate than a dog dish ...... I suppose it's more like the floor !!!!!!!
I will try and get some pics of her and post them here.....

Thankyou again for all your kind comments and good wishes......but I really am not that special.....I'm just me, who loves the 4 leggeds of this world a lot more than the 2 leggeds.....but you guys might just give me more faith xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

Thanks for the update. Its reassuring to know that it might be ok!


----------



## deedeedee

Aw bless her - she sounds to be doing ok

D x


----------



## siany

Thanks for the update on Chloe, you are doing a amazing job.x.


----------



## Fleur

Thanks so much for the update - we are all watching this thread on tender hooks - keep the updates coming when you get the chance. You must be really busy at the mo with everything.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the update.....

Fingers crossed here for you all xx


----------



## canuckjill

Thanks for keeping us informed our best to you and Chloe. 5 pups thats a pretty good size litter for a cav isn't it? Good luck.....Jill


----------



## justenuf

coolkat said:


> I too don't think she should get away with this and don't think she should have the cash either. :eek6:


Have been reading back through this thread from the beginning and picked up on the above quote....... I know this was not meant in a bad way and I entirely agree with the sentiment ....... can I say that I will be pursuing this through any channel available .........it grieved me to hand over the money to this 'thing' but i just wanted the poor girlie out of there ......I am lucky that I have a wonderful partner, who went straight to the cashpoint and drew the money from his credit cards ........landing us in debt ...but.....I would do it all again in a heartbeat ........ I do worry about 'funding' the puppy farmers, but I look into Chloes eyes and know I did the right thing.


----------



## tashi

Great news Julie, what did Barbara say bout her general health ?? and did she think she would have probs??



What do you think to either renaming this thread or opening a new one for her ??


----------



## Georges Mum

justenuf said:


> Have been reading back through this thread from the beginning and picked up on the above quote....... I know this was not meant in a bad way and I entirely agree with the sentiment ....... can I say that I will be pursuing this through any channel available .........it grieved me to hand over the money to this 'thing' but i just wanted the poor girlie out of there ......I am lucky that I have a wonderful partner, who went straight to the cashpoint and drew the money from his credit cards ........landing us in debt ...but.....I would do it all again in a heartbeat ........ I do worry about 'funding' the puppy farmers, but I look into Chloes eyes and know I did the right thing.


I know you are looking into the matter of the original owner and it can only be dealt with by the people involved.
I'm not criticising at all. It just makes me mad and i take my hat off to you! Except i don't wear hats - dangly earrings! My main interest now is that she is ok and she copes with the pups and thepups are ok. I think you are all doing a grand job - you are brave to take it on!


----------



## justenuf

Obviously she said her health wasn't good.....but in her experience, which I'm sure is vast, bitches are resiliant little things and she thinks Chloe will put up a fight for her pups sake.......... 
and yes, if you want to rename it...then go for it.....I will try and keep it updated every day.......


----------



## tashi

justenuf said:


> Obviously she said her health wasn't good.....but in her experience, which I'm sure is vast, bitches are resiliant little things and she thinks Chloe will put up a fight for her pups sake..........
> and yes, if you want to rename it...then go for it.....I will try and keep it updated every day.......


I just think she now has a name and is a 'forum' dog so would be nice not to see her now as the epupz bitch !!


----------



## Georges Mum

Are we allowed to see more pictures or would you prefer to keep it private?


----------



## justenuf

coolkat said:


> I know you are looking into the matter of the original owner and it can only be dealt with by the people involved.
> I'm not criticising at all. It just makes me mad and i take my hat off to you! Except i don't wear hats - dangly earrings! My main interest now is that she is ok and she copes with the pups and thepups are ok. I think you are all doing a grand job - you are brave to take it on!


No....please don't get me wrong...i never thought you were criticising ....I know all of you are there behind me with support x


----------



## justenuf

tashi said:


> I just think she now has a name and is a 'forum' dog so would be nice not to see her now as the epupz bitch !!


Could you do that then ? please....as I'm useless...have tried to upload a pic but it keeps rejecting it......be patient people !!!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

Good luck with the immenent day about to arrive - we all look forward to seeing her and updates!:biggrin:


----------



## justenuf

coolkat said:


> Are we allowed to see more pictures or would you prefer to keep it private?


Have been trying to upload a picture but am not very good at this sort of thing.......am going to put one on of her now ......now she's had a bath and will try to disguise her bones !!! after all every lady wishes to look glamorous !!! will keep trying.....


----------



## Georges Mum

Done!! Ding Ding!!


----------



## tashi

justenuf said:


> Have been trying to upload a picture but am not very good at this sort of thing.......am going to put one on of her now ......now she's had a bath and will try to disguise her bones !!! after all every lady wishes to look glamorous !!! will keep trying.....


email it to me and I will do it if you are struggling


----------



## Guest

Hear Hear - and anyone prepared to offer any financial help should it be needed - '''sure' it would be much appreciated.


----------



## justenuf

tashi said:


> email it to me and I will do it if you are struggling


to which email addy ?


----------



## siany

coolkat said:


> Done!! Ding Ding!!


Excellant, title is much better


----------



## siany

ohhh a pici is on its way........Yay!


----------



## tashi

Here she is bless her little heart


----------



## Georges Mum

Bless her! Her arms look thin? She is a pretty thing. 
One more thing- did the woman say why she was rehoming her or did you not hang around and have an indepth conversation? 
I too like the pug looking through the gates!!


----------



## beatrix

Honestly brought a tear to my eye bless her....it truly is an amazing thing that you have done for her and that does make you an AMAZING person in my books :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

coolkat said:


> Bless her! Her arms look thin? She is a pretty thing.
> One more thing- did the woman say why she was rehoming her or did you not hang around and have an indepth conversation?
> I too like the pug looking through the gates!!


I wouldn't have hung around for an indepth conversation,I think I would have struggled keeping my hands to myself 

Julie she is a beautiful little girl


----------



## justenuf

coolkat said:


> Bless her! Her arms look thin? She is a pretty thing.
> One more thing- did the woman say why she was rehoming her or did you not hang around and have an indepth conversation?
> I too like the pug looking through the gates!!


Got out as soon as we could ......... she would have probably lied anyway....said on the advert house move....but didnt look that way to me....but you never know ........The puggie in pic is Shirley Pug ...... Chloe quites likes her ........she's a proper little madam !!!!


----------



## siany

She looks bewildered, and he little legs are thin! 
She is sooooooo lucky to have found you! she will come on in leaps and bounds in with your care and love I'm sure
Amazing.x.


----------



## Georges Mum

Shirley Pug!! What a great name!! Glad Chloe has some friends to chat to!


----------



## deedeedee

Aw bless her - she looks so sweet.

D x


----------



## Rach

Hello little Chloe :001_wub:


----------



## justenuf

sallyanne said:


> I wouldn't have hung around for an indepth conversation,I think I would have struggled keeping my hands to myself
> 
> Julie she is a beautiful little girl


It was difficult not to hurt the 'thing' that sold her........but my man was with me and he keeps me in check !!!!!!!!
She is gorgeous isn't she ......i thought the pic of her after her bath would be better going on here..... a lady likes to look glamorous doesn't she !!!!!
Try and leave the horrible images behind ...........


----------



## justenuf

Rach said:


> Hello little Chloe :001_wub:


Hello Aunty Rach xxx


----------



## justenuf

Off to chill with the dogs for an hour ....update tomorrow...goodnight everyone x


----------



## Georges Mum

night night x


----------



## siany




----------



## Fleur

Thx for posting the picture.
Chloe is such a pretty little thing, she has such a sweet face.
She is so thin and her eyes are so sad
Shirley Pug is a cutie, Chloe is so lucky to of found you all.


----------



## ninja

at least she is being looked after now, i think she was also advertised on the 'ad trader' website


----------



## scosha37

Aww your heart goes out to her doesnt it!!.....


----------



## Guest

I have read and kept an eye on this thread since the beginning but not really known what to say or how to put what I want to say in words.

But it is a heart warming sorry and the world is such a better place for having some fantastic people like Julie, tashi and everyone else who has helped Chloe. Lets keep everything crossed that all goes well for Chloe.

I also have an idea but it might be rubbish.

Here goes...

_*I think this story should be sold to a magazine. Personally I think a womans interest magazine.
By doing this it will

a) raise money for Chloe and her pups (also Julie's expenses of course)
b/ raise public awareness and educate people in to buying pups from reputable breeders
c) exposde this horrid woman
d) raise public awareness for petforums*_

What do you all think?


----------



## Tigerneko

ah, she's lovely! She only looks like a pup herself, the poor girl! Glad to know she's in good hands now though.

The nosy pug in the corner is well funny, gotta love pugs! :lol:


----------



## MonkeyDog

What a little darling she is!!

And you are so good for taking her in.

Love the photo - but could we have more please?

Just the tiniest bit concerned her left (our right looking at the photo) eye isn't reflecting the flash. Having read all this thread and thinking what a precious girl she is, a photo with both eyes 'flashed' would be reassuring.

We aren't looking for a Pup at the moment and, much as I like them, probably not a Cav ever so can't offer a home. But if we can help out with anything else, we are in the Midlands so pretty central. If we can help in any way, just ask


----------



## clueless

What a b****** keeping a dog so undernourished and then selling her pregnant. She looks really young in the pic. Thank goodness for people like yourself


----------



## Georges Mum

Mrs D - i think that would be a good idea but i don't know about the legal implications for exposure. Thats a decision for Mark and also JUlie/Tashi/Rach to make but it would seem a sensible thing to do. 

Julie - are you putting this on a camera ie work in progress? Its the sort of story bbc breakfast might be interested in at a later date when the story is more complete. They do a lot of awareness issues. In fact if you could get a charity involved they might help to get the story out.


----------



## tashi

The trouble is with exposure it could affect the rescueing of the poor little dogs still left in this womans care, we need to know they are safe before going any further in any way shape or form.

Will hasten to add that we have had some 'help' from other very kindly forum members which will help with Chloes veterinary treatment as Julie and her partner have already gone into debt to 'rescue' Chloe. 

Thanks to those you know who you are - the Chloe fund is started


----------



## Guest

I read the original post to this thread several days ago and thought that this would be another dreadful story that none of us could do anything about (how wrong can you be) I had not read it again until today.I wondered why there had been so much interest. Now I know
I hope all involved in the rescue of Chloe, know how special they are, and I wish you all the best in your fight for this little dog and her puppies


----------



## Guest

I don't know where I've been as I've only just cought up with this thread, but all I can say is this forum gives me hope that people can actually be selfless and give a hoot about things - other than themselfs. You're all so caring, and a massive *well done* to Julie for taking on the little one! She's a sweetie. Glad she's in the best hands and wishing all the luck in the world for, her new mum, herself and her pups future! x x


----------



## justenuf

Just a quickie.....Chloe is in whelp........please everyone...send strong energy thoughts our way.......


----------



## Guest

justenuf said:


> Just a quickie.....Chloe is in whelp........please everyone...send strong energy thoughts our way.......


Fingers crossed from us all here,
Hope all goes smoothly......Good luck Chloe xx


----------



## Guest

Oh hope everything goes well xx (((((hugs)))))


----------



## sarah1984

All my thoughts are with you......I wish you all the best..


----------



## hobo99

Hope all goes well, at least she is with people that really care for her , all the best Chloe.


----------



## Guest

Hoping that all goes well for both Chloe and her babies, - I know we are asking a lot but please try and keep us informed
regards
DT


----------



## andrea 35

I have been reading this thread from afar not knowing if anything i said could or would be of any use as i know little about breeding etc , all i know is chloe is one lucky little cav , im sending lots of best wishes her way , all fingers and toes crossed that she manages to find the strenth to see this through .


----------



## siany

Come on little Chloe...............you can do it sweetie.x.


----------



## ninja

our thoughts are with you and hope all goes well,


----------



## deedeedee

Hope everything goes ok - good luck - come on Chloe 

D x


----------



## Pets Paws

My thoughts are with you, Chloe and her pups at this time.


----------



## Vixie

well I have just sat here and read through the whole thread and every post in it, what a tear jerker it has been as well, all the people involved in her rescue from the original poster to her new mum Julie are to be commended for what they have done, I know Tashi and some of her friends and know they are a great bunch of people very loving, caring and compassionate and know that Chloe is in the best possible hands 


I hope she is doing well in her whelp and look forward to some news when able


----------



## Vixie

forgot to say she looks a lovely girl in her picture


----------



## Fleur

Fingers crossed.....
Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## colliemerles

justenuf said:


> Just a quickie.....Chloe is in whelp........please everyone...send strong energy thoughts our way.......


fingers crossed ,hope all goes well,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Aww good luck to you Chloe, you are so sweet I just wanna give u a big hug.....


----------



## trekkiemo

Fingers and toes crossed for you and Chloe.xx.


----------



## Rach

1st one here....boy 7.5 oz


----------



## Guest

Congratulatios Chole - you are a little star - still sending good vibes here - how many more do you think Rach
Hang on it there Chole - you have a lot to fight for - a new happy life awaits
xxxx
love
DT


----------



## colliemerles

Rach said:


> 1st one here....boy 7.5 oz


awww great news, hope all goes well,


----------



## trekkiemo

Wow congrats Chloe xxx


----------



## Tigerneko

ooh, how exciting!

Good luck Chloe, keep going!!!


----------



## Rach

I would guess at at least 4 more, but I'm not there to check. I'm sure when Julie gets time she will let everyone know x


----------



## colliemerles

aww bless her, fingers crossed for her,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Congrats...
Fingers crossed for the rest xx


----------



## Guest

Fantastic. Everything is crossed for Chloe and her pups.


----------



## Georges Mum

I've just caught up!! Wow good luck Julie and Chloe!

You got her in the nick of time!!


----------



## Vixie

congrats I hope all goes well with the rest of the whelp


----------



## andrea 35

OOOOOOOOO babies ..


----------



## jilly40

just caught up again with chloe you go girl keeping everthing crossed 4 you n yours:001_wub:xx


----------



## tashi

Rach is just on her way down to Julie's little Chloe is in a little bit of trouble at the mo so, she is breaking all the speed limits :crazy: and is on the phone to me, will keep you updated as I hear more, I would go but after spending all day in the hospital with Tinytashi and poor lass she is a little sorry for herself tonight, I am staying home to keep an eye on her!!


----------



## siany

Rach said:


> 1st one here....boy 7.5 oz


Good girl Chloe................. Will have to wait up for news!


----------



## Guest

Tashi
Far be it from me to say - but if there are problems should the not be vet intervension at this stage
regards
DT


----------



## siany

tashi said:


> Rach is just on her way down to Julie's little Chloe is in a little bit of trouble at the mo so, she is breaking all the speed limits :crazy: and is on the phone to me, will keep you updated as I hear more, I would go but after spending all day in the hospital with Tinytashi and poor lass she is a little sorry for herself tonight, I am staying home to keep an eye on her!!


I hope she's ok:sad:


----------



## tashi

DoubleTrouble said:


> Tashi
> Far be it from me to say - but if there are problems should the not be vet intervension at this stage
> regards
> DT


It will be sought but will need them both to take her anyway as she will have to go to the surgery if she cant deliver, hopefully once Rach is there with Julie they can do the necessary in fact the trip in the car may be enough to just move the pup


----------



## siany

DoubleTrouble said:


> Tashi
> Far be it from me to say - but if there are problems should the not be vet intervension at this stage
> regards
> DT


I am certain they would call the vet if needby, they said the vet was on standby incase a section was needed. Chloe is probably exhausted poor thing..........so much has happened to her in two days!


----------



## Georges Mum

So do I! Its a horrible situation but she has some very kind people looking after her.


----------



## Guest

siany said:


> I am certain they would call the vet if needby, they said the vet was on standby incase a section was needed. Chloe is probably exhausted poor thing..........so much has happened to her in two days!


I am sure you are right - just sort of have a soft spot for this girl (a very soft spot indeed)

love
DT


----------



## Guest

Oh no,
Fingers crossed everything will be ok,
Please keep us updated.....


----------



## jilly40

oh poor chloe hope she is k:crying:xx


----------



## trekkiemo

Poor wee soul, hope things go ok for mum and puppies. Praying for good result and shes in good hands for sure. xxx


----------



## tashi

They have delivered her a little girlie weighing 6.9 oz and she is fine!!!!


----------



## shortbackandsides

yahhhhhhhhyyyyyyyy someone is watching over her


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the update Tashi - I can't realx - how much longer?
regards
DT


----------



## tashi

shortbackandsides said:


> yahhhhhhhhyyyyyyyy someone is watching over her


Yeah about 6 of us lol


----------



## tashi

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thanks for the update Tashi - I can't realx - how much longer?
> regards
> DT


well dont think will get much sleep tonight


----------



## deedeedee

Glad she managed to get the little girl out - keeping everything crossed for her

D x


----------



## Georges Mum

That is great news!


----------



## Guest

WooHooo!!!

Well done you guys 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## siany

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am sure you are right - just sort of have a soft spot for this girl (a very soft spot indeed)
> 
> love
> DT


I know how you feel, I'm with you on that one, She is gorgeous.:001_wub:


----------



## siany

so one boy and one girl so far, clever mummy chloe.x.


----------



## Georges Mum

yes i know how you feel ! Its the Oh birthday today but i am here watching!!!


----------



## tashi

siany said:


> so one boy and one girl so far, clever mummy chloe.x.


correct and all SHOULD be Blenheims cos dad was a blenheim as well


----------



## Tigerneko

siany said:


> I know how you feel, I'm with you on that one, She is gorgeous.:001_wub:


Yep, i'm definatley in the Chloe fan club too xD

i'm not usually one for small dogs, but she's just got such a beautiful innocent face, and she's been through so much that it's impossible not to love her


----------



## Georges Mum

What is a blenheim? A type of cavalier? Or a line?


----------



## tashi

coolkat said:


> What is a blenheim? A type of cavalier? Or a line?


Sorry hun it is the colour


----------



## trekkiemo

Well done Chloe .


----------



## tashi

Chloe is fine but resting at the mo, she did have a vet check today and the pup that was laying across has turned so keep your fingers and everything else crossed for her remaining pups, Rach says she looks even thinner now she has had the first two babes, I am off to bed shortly as I have to be up early tomorrow, so I am afraid any more updates will have to be in the morning, cos although I am on call the computer is in our bedroom and it disturbs OH when he is sleeping


----------



## Guest

But Tashi - If I go to bed I won't sleep!


----------



## Guest

Well done Chloe, thanks for the updates Tashi x


----------



## tashi

DoubleTrouble said:


> But Tashi - If I go to bed I won't sleep!


I doubt that i will get much either lol but OH has to get up about 5.45am and I have to get my butt into gear and feed all the dogs by 8 so that I can take eldest to college and then may go to see the babes :thumbsup:


----------



## Georges Mum

Thanks for the updates! WHERE are the pics? only joking!! Only when there is some time!!


----------



## siany

Thanks for all th info Tashi, hope you manage to get some sleep!xx


----------



## tashi

Latest on her is she is taking a well earned break and is just off to stretch her legs, hope Julie has a big tin of coffee in her house cos Rach and her friend drink it like chain smokers lol, well folks I am sorry been up since crack of dawn, with Tinytashi who had a general anaesthetic today and I am drained and feel a nosebleed coming on  so am going to try and get my head down I am sure that if the girls can they will update you from their end. I wish I was there with them but Tiny wasnt all that good earlier on, and I wouldnt really have been in a fit state to drive!!!

Good luck and keep her coffee coming!!!!


----------



## Guest

Thats good shes doing well , hope Tiny tashi is feeling better


----------



## scosha37

Thankyou for coming on and letting us all know....your a saint!!..


----------



## tashi

nic b said:


> Thats good shes doing well , hope Tiny tashi is feeling better


She is I think, me that is now wrecked been quite stressful due to her medical history:001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> She is I think, me that is now wrecked been quite stressful due to her medical history:001_unsure:


Thats good, kids are a worry, I was constantly at the hospital with by boy when he was younger, it drains you. Nite tashi x


----------



## canuckjill

Hope all is going well for bothe Chloe and Tiny Tashi....Jill


----------



## Rach

I have just got home...All is ok, she had 5 blenheims sadly one was born dead and no matter how hard we tried nothing would revive him

Will leave Julie to update with details in the morning, I'm off to get some sleep before the kids wake up


----------



## justenuf

Chloe is now resting after 11 hours of labour...... She started at 4.30pm , went for a vet check at 5.30.pm and had her first pup at 7pm. After a worrying moment, when I thought a pup was stuck, she proved me wrong and delivered her 2nd . Rachael & Sal arrived 10 minutes later and stayed with me throughout ...... thanks you guys.....so glad you were both there to share the moment and worry !!!!! Can I just mention my wonderful man, ... who has kept us all in tea and coffee all night and sorted the other dogs......just going to prove a man can multi task !!!! Thank you Mark, I know I can be impulsive and hot headed, but I don't regret this decision at all .... and appreciate so much your loving support.
I am so proud of this little girl, Chloe, who has endured so much in her short life. She has, with only a few worrying moments, managed to deliver 3 girls and 2 boys. Sadly one little boy decided his journey should end at Rainbow Bridge. Play safe and happy little man until we meet again xxx


----------



## canuckjill

Sorry that you lost one, but extremely happy that all of, Chloe and the other 4 pups are doing good. Now get some much deserved rest....Jill


----------



## marion..d

sorry one didnt make it, but well done to chloe.
well done to all that helped


----------



## Freyja

Congratulations to you all sorry you lost the little boy


----------



## Vixie

Sorry about the loss of the little boy, but I am so pleased to have logged on this morning to a see that little Chloe and her 4 remaining pups have arrived safely, well done to all concerned again


----------



## Fleur

Sorry you lost a little boy.
However glad to hear that Chloe and the 4 pups are well.
Have a rest if thats possible and thx for keeping us updated.


----------



## JANICE199

*What a lovely post to wake up to..Congratulations on the arrival of the pups,sorry you lost the little boy..Look forward to seeing some pictures when everyone concerned has had a well earned rest..What a gret bunch you are..:thumbup::thumbup: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Guest

Just brilliant, was so worried last night. 
Well done all


----------



## Lumpy

What a heart warming thread this is.

I'm so glad Chloe has landed on her paws and had the love and support she deserves during her long labour. Well done to you all.

Run free at the Bridge little man.

I hope Chloe's remaining fur babies thrive and that caring for them and being given love from her human family helps her to heal and for that sad look to leave her eyes.

Big cuddles from Lumpland xxxx


----------



## clueless

Well Done Ladies, Chloe and of course Mark. Proud of you all


----------



## hobo99

Well done every one,sad that one little boy died,really pleased the others were ok, good luck with your family Chloe  so hard to believe someone could sell her knowing how near she was to having her babies ,she is one lucky little girl having you wonderful people looking after her.


----------



## siany

So sad that she lost a little boy, it must of been a very heartbreaking moment for you all......................
I am so happy Chloe got through it, now she can get a little rest (not much with 4 pups to feed!) but a little I hope, she is such a clever girl and I am so proud of her, please give her kisses from me.x

Well done to you all,* Rach, Tashi, Julie and Mark* for helping her get through this, not everyone would of rushed out and paid £750 to save this little girl the way you did without a second thought. *Julie & Mark*, You guys are amazing. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Georges Mum

Puppies aside - I am so pleased it has worked out for Chloe and her nightmare is over. She got through it safely in a secure and loving enviroment. 

Thanks to all of the people involved! Not just for looking after Chloe and now the pups but for keeping us updated and involved. 

Sorry to hear one of the pups died but she has a lovely family now and can look forwards to a happy more secure life. 

Any pics??:yikes:


----------



## Sweepsmamma

God bless you all that had a hand in saving this precious lil girl, it just goes toshow there are Angels on earth.
I am so so sorry that the lil {{{boy pupper}}} didnt make it.

Run free at the Bridge lil sweetheart, you are so loved xx


----------



## MillyMolly

Oh my goodness ,what a big surprise,I just went on the thread to read a up date on chloe and she has had her babies!Everything has happened so fast,
She was rescued just in time
Well done to everyone and I am so pleased she has had 5 healthy pups,it is sad that you lost one,but she has done so well considering her condition.

Looking forward to the photos in the future when you have had a good rest x


----------



## scosha37

Well done to all involved......give yourselfs a pat on the back!....

sorry to hear about the little boy..

((((hugs from my lot))))))


----------



## Rach

You know you mention Chloe, she seemed to enjoy every minute, and really came around while having these puppies, she really was a trooper

Her milk had come in and she was in her element laying with her pups, let's hope she's strong enough to raise them and will start eating properly now Julie and Mark have gained her trust


----------



## Guest

Thanks for that update Rach.
Is there any chance of taking the Mad face off the thread and putting a smiling one on as that is what we are all doing this morning


----------



## archiebaby

well done to you all!!! brilliant news


----------



## colliemerles

im so happy that chloe is ok, im sorry for the loss of the little boy pup, but fingers crossed for the remaining pups, WELL DONE, to all those involved, your all stars, ........


----------



## Rach

I'm sure Julie will update the pics when she's more with it, she looked like a different dog, they have really worked wonders with her 

Only downside is you can really see how emaciated she is now she hasn't got a full belly


----------



## colliemerles

Rach said:


> I'm sure Julie will update the pics when she's more with it, she looked like a different dog, they have really worked wonders with her
> 
> Only downside is you can really see how emaciated she is now she hasn't got a full belly


oh poor girl,  is this her first litter, or has she been bred from before,????


----------



## Pets Paws

Thank goodness she has come through this safely, I was worried to come on the forum for fear of bad news, sorry the little lad did not make it Well done to all that was involved in her care. My 5yr old will be pleased to hear the news, he was worried for her to.


----------



## Rach

colliemerles said:


> oh poor girl,  is this her first litter, or has she been bred from before,????


We were told it's her second litter, her state hasn't happened overnight, apart from being emaciated she has no muscle tone at all and is very weak on her back end


----------



## Georges Mum

That owner should be hung!


----------



## colliemerles

Rach said:


> We were told it's her second litter, her state hasn't happened overnight, apart from being emaciated she has no muscle tone at all and is very weak on her back end


poor little love,  lets hope now she is in safe hands, her health will improve with time, and lots of love


----------



## vizzy24

Poor little thing I have just caught up with this thread (took me ages to read it all). What a journey you have all been on!!! I am so glad she has delivered her pups ok and I am so sorry for the boy you lost. All of you involved in this should give yourselves a huge pat on the back, so many people turn a blind eye to things like this but you actually did something about it and hopefully saved this little dogs (and pups) life you should be very proud of yourselves and Chloe WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarah1984

Such a relief to hear that chloe got through it alright and fingers crossed for her pups in their first few days of life. It's wonderful to know there is such kind hearted, generous people out there and well done to everyone involved!


----------



## missyme

what a heart warming story well done to everyone involved and well done to chloe and her babies (((hugs))) for the wee man who didnt make it x


----------



## Katie&Cody

_I have just read all 29 pages of this thread and plan to keep checking back on it, as you all saw I did reply in the begining...but couldn't check back - found it too sad...I checked this morning after the thread title was changed and am so relieved that there is such GREAT people out there!! Well done to you all, Rach, Tashi, Mark And Julie thank god there is people like you out there!!
I think the people that sold this pup should rot in hell, as with the people that own/run Epupz...how can people run adds like this?? Grrr makes me so mad!!

Just a few things i picked up on:​_


MillyMolly said:


> Oh my goodness ,what a big surprise,I just went on the thread to read a up date on chloe and she has had her babies!Everything has happened so fast,
> She was rescued just in time
> Well done to everyone and I am so pleased she has had 5 healthy pups,it is sad that you lost one,but she has done so well considering her condition.
> 
> Looking forward to the photos in the future when you have had a good rest x


DITTO THIS - WELL DONE TO EVERYONE INVOLVED, RIP THE LITTLE ONE THAT PASSED OVER THE BRIDGE PLS EVERYONE PRAY FOR THE REMAINING FOUR AND CHLOE...



justenuf said:


> Chloe is now resting after 11 hours of labour...... She started at 4.30pm , went for a vet check at 5.30.pm and had her first pup at 7pm. After a worrying moment, when I thought a pup was stuck, she proved me wrong and delivered her 2nd . Rachael & Sal arrived 10 minutes later and stayed with me throughout ...... thanks you guys.....so glad you were both there to share the moment and worry !!!!! Can I just mention my wonderful man, ... who has kept us all in tea and coffee all night and sorted the other dogs......just going to prove a man can multi task !!!! Thank you Mark, I know I can be impulsive and hot headed, but I don't regret this decision at all .... and appreciate so much your loving support.
> I am so proud of this little girl, Chloe, who has endured so much in her short life. She has, with only a few worrying moments, managed to deliver 3 girls and 2 boys. Sadly one little boy decided his journey should end at Rainbow Bridge. Play safe and happy little man until we meet again xxx


THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK AND UPDATES AT THIS SAD, STRESSFULL TIME. WELL DONE YOU!! THIS POST GAVE ME GOOSEBUMPS I THINK IF I WAS IN THE AREA I WOULD HAVE DONE THE SAME THING....(((((HUGS TO YOU)))))



RoseForTheDead said:


> I don't know where I've been as I've only just cought up with this thread, but all I can say is this forum gives me hope that people can actually be selfless and give a hoot about things - other than themselfs. You're all so caring, and a massive *well done* to Julie for taking on the little one! She's a sweetie. Glad she's in the best hands and wishing all the luck in the world for, her new mum, herself and her pups future! x x


DITTO THIS ROSE, WELL SAID XXX



mrsdusty said:


> I have read and kept an eye on this thread since the beginning but not really known what to say or how to put what I want to say in words.
> 
> But it is a heart warming sorry and the world is such a better place for having some fantastic people like Julie, tashi and everyone else who has helped Chloe. Lets keep everything crossed that all goes well for Chloe.
> 
> I also have an idea but it might be rubbish.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> _*I think this story should be sold to a magazine. Personally I think a womans interest magazine.
> By doing this it will
> 
> a) raise money for Chloe and her pups (also Julie's expenses of course)
> b/ raise public awareness and educate people in to buying pups from reputable breeders
> c) exposde this horrid woman
> d) raise public awareness for petforums*_
> 
> What do you all think?


I AGREE WITH THE ABOVE, THINK THIS WOULD BE AN IDEAL WAY OF RAISING AWARENESS AND MONEY FOR THE PUPS, CHLOE AND THE NEW MUMMY AND DADDY THAT SELFLESSLY LANDED THEMSELF IN DEBT TO SAVE CHLOE AND HER PUPS

_I know this is not on everyones mind but what about the remaining dogs? What breeds are there, how many and is there anyone in the area or breed rescues that are willing to take them - meaning this in the best way possible I know Chloe and the Pups are the main concern. xxx_​


----------



## Guest

Well Done you guys,

I am so pleased for all of you concerned,especially Chloe well done x

Rip Baby boy,have fun at the bridge x


----------



## andrea 35

Well done chloe your a little star , cavs are such a brave breed im sure they think they are bigger than they actually are . As for the little boy who didnt make it , well the big man upstairs had other ideas for him , he was obviousley destined for biger and better things at rainbow bridge .


----------



## trekkiemo

Well done Chloe and all of your wonderful new family.I really hope and pray for a happy future for you and your puppies.xxx


----------



## Leah100

So relieved that Chloe has done so well, and seems to be loving her babies. Sweet dreams little boy who couldn't stay.

A huge well done to everyone involved!


----------



## Guest

I have just managed to get on line today *via a cable) my wireless card finally gave up the ghost last night - whilst I was sat awaiting the news.

Relieved to hear that Chloe has delivered her litter, sad that a little boy was lost - RIP at Rainbow Bridge Little One - never will you suffer cruel hands.

congratulations to all concerned - you are angels and deserve a medal.

Look forward to hearing updates.
regards
DT


----------



## justenuf

Chloe had the support of Shirley pug through the first stages of labour......


----------



## Guest

Well done Chloe, and well done to everyone involved.
RIP little boy


----------



## justenuf

They're mine ......... a tired little girl.....


----------



## shortbackandsides

Awwwww bless are they all doing ok??


----------



## Guest

justenuf said:


> View attachment 14176
> 
> 
> Chloe had the support of Shirley pug through the first stages of labour......


Awww........:001_wub:


----------



## justenuf

Calm and settled with her babies this morning .......


----------



## justenuf

Still a bit worried when we humans approach.......


----------



## Guest

justenuf said:


> View attachment 14178
> 
> 
> Calm and settled with her babies this morning .......


Awww........thanks for the pics x


----------



## justenuf

4 little souls......... keep strong my treasures xxx


----------



## justenuf

shortbackandsides said:


> Awwwww bless are they all doing ok??


They all seem OK at the moment...but it's early days..... we have got Chloe some tins of prescription diet from the vet, which she seemed to enjoy .....
just trying to build her up now so that her milk supply does not dry up.....pups have full tummies at moment.........and Chloe a very obsessive Mum.


----------



## Guest

Awwww,
Lovely pics 

Thank you for sharing them with us


----------



## Fleur

Lovely pictures.
Thank you for taking the time to post them.
She looks like she's being a good mum.
Keeping my fingers crossed for the next few weeks.


----------



## Guest

Sounds like you look after Chloe and she will look after her pups


----------



## Georges Mum

Thanks for showing us the pics. They are lovely, she looks happy! 

Its a happy 24 hours, i really hope she is able to support them


----------



## Lumpy

What gorgeous photos - real little snuggle muffins 

Chloe looks happy with them too. Maybe her previous litter(s) were taken away from her at a very young age if they were puppy farmed so she has never had the chance to enjoy her babies which is why she is now being obsessive?

It's heart warming to know she will now be given all the love and tenderness she deserves and will be allowed to enjoy motherhood.

God bless Chloe and her tiny fur family xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

justenuf said:


> View attachment 14176
> 
> 
> Chloe had the support of Shirley pug through the first stages of labour......


Its marvellous she gets on so well with Shirley Pug! Now that does suprise me but i am really pleased she has a friend! What does Shirley Pug think? I guess she hasn't been allowed anywhere near!!


----------



## Anazudo

Yes mum thats what I call a job well done and Rach, Sally, Mummy twooooooo and Mark not forgetting my Shirley 

I love you Chloe we'll look after you and the sprogs now 

Thanks to everyone who showed support your all just as amazing :thumbup:

Love love xxxxxxxx


----------



## justenuf

Hate to put a downer on it all....but this is Chloe now.........skin and bone covered in fur ....... but we will work on it and will record her progress....watch this space !!!!!


----------



## Anazudo

Omg mum she really did give everything she got to the pups didn't she aww love her i will be down to see her asap love me xxxxx


----------



## justenuf

Anazudo said:


> Omg mum she really did give everything she got to the pups didn't she aww love her i will be down to see her asap love me xxxxx


She really did Beth........and now we will give her everything we can ......
she would love to see you and show off her babies ......see you soon xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

God.... as i said before the woman should be shot! What on earth did the vet say? :incazzato:


----------



## justenuf

Not a lot really.....It could just have been that they know us and are aware that we will do everything we can for her and didn't want to lecture.....I was pretty upset.
Or maybe they become immune to this sort of thing ...which makes me glad I didn't pursue my ambition to become one !!!!!


----------



## Katie&Cody

justenuf said:


> View attachment 14179
> 
> 
> Still a bit worried when we humans approach.......


Im sure with the love and support of you hun it won't take long before she trusts you whole heartdly. Thanks for the pics and updated well done you. x


----------



## justenuf

coolkat said:


> Its marvellous she gets on so well with Shirley Pug! Now that does suprise me but i am really pleased she has a friend! What does Shirley Pug think? I guess she hasn't been allowed anywhere near!!


Shirley has kept her distance since the pups arrived, think she knows Chloe wants some peace........or maybe it's because she had a litter earlier this year and can't 'be doing' with all that again....... I'm sure Chloe will invite her in when she's ready......


----------



## jilly40

i am so glad all went well 4 mum n pups when tashi posted rach was rushing over i think we all held our breath.keep the pics up .well done everyone you are stars:001_wub:xx


----------



## Guest

Aw bless her - I am almost crying with happiness that she has found you - or you have found here whichever way you look at it.
TBH I have never really given these little cavs a second glance - to my shame - but this little girl has stolen my heart.
Cannot wait to see he waistline grow!!!
lol
DT


----------



## paulkerry

well done to chloe, glad the pups were ok, sorry to hear about the boy pup r.i.p little man, glad that there is good people out there with good souls, without you where would chloe be?

people have written good points on this thread but the one i agree with is why should julie and mark be out of pocket, its ok to send good wishes but if we all got together to raise some money as much as what any one can afford if we all got together we could help clear you dept, 
if you sorted an address to where we could send some money i would donate x


----------



## marion..d

thanks for the pics, 

this is gonna be the longest ever thread/topic 
well done


----------



## Pets Paws

Pups look fine and healthy,Lovely!


----------



## andrea 35

Fantastic pics ,well done everyone for your amazing efforts to ensure this lovely girl got the best chance . Im sure she will soon put some weight on when she chills out a bit , i guess she will be running on lots of nervouse energy , give her some raw minced chicken , or some pilchards or sardines , so good for them and packed with vitamins , i guess you know whats best though .


----------



## justenuf

give her some raw minced chicken , or some pilchards or sardines , so good for them and packed with vitamins , i guess you know whats best though .
__________________
We are always open to suggestions....and will try anything to help Chloe gain weight....so keep it up..... a lot of us think we know best,,,,but would all learn so much more if we just listened........


----------



## justenuf

I'm off to bed now.....Mark doing the shift till 2am....will catch up with you all then .........thanks everyone, your messages are really helping xxx


----------



## andrea 35

Thanx i never know if i sudgest things if someone will poo poo my idea lol , you could also do some clabbered milk , its great for putting on condition , and excellent for new moms , Get a 2 pint or 4 pint carton of milk remove a cups worth to make air room , shake the milk in the carton hard for about 10 seconds and leave somewhere warm repeat this shaking 3 - 4 times a day remember to take the lid off after shaking and then put it back on lol or you will have a real mess to clean up when you come to next shake it .
After a few days it will have gone thick like yogurt and it will smell sweet and a little cheesy , this is fantastic for this purpose with chloe as she is so under weight , most dogs would only have it once or twice a week or it can put too much on , but in chloe's case im sure she could manage once a day for a week or so . It is easy to digest as the fats are fully broken down , its also said to have worming properties . hope this is of some use . 
Oh you can use full fat or semi skimmed milk .


----------



## siany

Oh my goodness...............they are gorgeous..........just perfect.:001_tt1:


----------



## andrea 35

Great slide show , im not that good to be so cleaver with the pics lol


----------



## siany

andrea 35 said:


> Great slide show , im not that good to be so cleaver with the pics lol


Thanks.......she's so gorgeous isnt she.......


----------



## Georges Mum

paulkerry said:


> well done to chloe, glad the pups were ok, sorry to hear about the boy pup r.i.p little man, glad that there is good people out there with good souls, without you where would chloe be?
> 
> people have written good points on this thread but the one i agree with is why should julie and mark be out of pocket, its ok to send good wishes but if we all got together to raise some money as much as what any one can afford if we all got together we could help clear you dept,
> if you sorted an address to where we could send some money i would donate x


If you pm Tashi it can be sorted out.


----------



## Georges Mum

siany said:


> Oh my goodness...............they are gorgeous..........just perfect.:001_tt1:


I need a lesson in photos!! Fab!!!:001_tt1:


----------



## Georges Mum

justenuf said:


> give her some raw minced chicken , or some pilchards or sardines , so good for them and packed with vitamins , i guess you know whats best though .
> __________________
> We are always open to suggestions....and will try anything to help Chloe gain weight....so keep it up..... a lot of us think we know best,,,,but would all learn so much more if we just listened........


MANWELL ACCENT NEEDED! - 'I KNOW NOTHING!'

Hey i read somewhere that plain scrambled egg mixed with plain white fish is fantastic. Very palatable, moist and full of protein, easily digestible and light on the tum.

Only a suggestion and remember - I KNOW NOTHING! But i did think that sounded good!


----------



## tashi

paulkerry said:


> well done to chloe, glad the pups were ok, sorry to hear about the boy pup r.i.p little man, glad that there is good people out there with good souls, without you where would chloe be?
> 
> people have written good points on this thread but the one i agree with is why should julie and mark be out of pocket, its ok to send good wishes but if we all got together to raise some money as much as what any one can afford if we all got together we could help clear you dept,
> if you sorted an address to where we could send some money i would donate x


At the moment it is coming to me and I will pass it on just pm me if you would like to help and I will give you the address


----------



## paulkerry

just pm you, glad chloe doing well x


----------



## Guest

as usual im the last to have noticed this thread, i big well done to everyone involved xxxxxxx


----------



## siany

coolkat said:


> I need a lesson in photos!! Fab!!!:001_tt1:


Glad u like


----------



## Tigerneko

Aww, i'm so glad it's gone as well as it has so far! I've not been able to get on until now, and it's been in my mind all day 

the puppies look beautiful, shame about the little boy, but I think considering the awful state she was being kept in by those horrible people, her and the puppies have done brilliantly!

So far so good, hopefully the good news will keep on coming :]


----------



## justenuf

Update........Chloe does not have enough milk....so have had to start topping up as pups becoming dehydrated........Chloe not happy about this and getting quite stressed when I try and feed pups.........will ask Mark to take her out for a few mins when I do it again......


----------



## Guest

The state of her, that was always going to be a probable outcome wasn't it:
I hope you have a few extra people to take some of the workload, but I suppose it's hard as she is so nervous of people. 
Love to you all and fingers crossed for mum and babies


----------



## Rach

Oh no, speak to Tashi for the name of some stuff to bring milk in, let them carry on feeding off mum hopefully it will bring more milk in 

R x


----------



## justenuf

Rach said:


> Oh no, speak to Tashi for the name of some stuff to bring milk in, let them carry on feeding off mum hopefully it will bring more milk in
> 
> R x


It is coming in ........not enough though.......have got her eating quite a bit of prescription AD food, so hopefully this will encourage as well .....only topping up at moment .......will let you know.......J x


----------



## Georges Mum

Sorry to hear there are problems with her milk. But a little is better than nothing!I guess her body is trying to repair itself as well as produce milk. You are doing a fab job!! Its good she is good with the puppies, she could have turned her back.


----------



## tashi

justenuf said:


> Update........Chloe does not have enough milk....so have had to start topping up as pups becoming dehydrated........Chloe not happy about this and getting quite stressed when I try and feed pups.........will ask Mark to take her out for a few mins when I do it again......


Will try desparately to find those homeopathic tablets this morning, cant believe I cant find them they are normally to hand !!!!


----------



## JANICE199

*The pictures are great, what little cuties they are and mum too..*


----------



## pommum

I don't know if it would work with Cloe but when one of my girls didn't develop enough milk stright way i was recommended Top Life puppy milk you can buy it off the shelf in Asda in the pet bit. They are not very big cartons but worked wonders with my girl, it may be worth a try if Tashi can't find the tablets.

take care and I hope she and the pups and yourself get through this hard time.

Sarah


----------



## Fleur

Sorry to hear Chloe's having problems feeding the pup.
It's not suprising, however we were all hoping for a small miracle.
Will continue to keep my fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## jilly40

poor girl as if she hasnt had enough 2 contend with.i hope she gets some more milk in soon.keep up the fantastic job hun:thumbsupxxxx


----------



## Katie&Cody

Me & Cody are thinking of you.
Keep doing what you are doing, your doing great!
We have our fingers crossed for a miricale with Chloe and the milk.
Love to all xxx


----------



## kellybaker

WOW

I have just sat here and read the whole thread. One minute i was nearly in tears trying to swallow the lump in my throught then the next i was cheering and nearly crying with joy.

I am so happy that chloe has pulled through and she has managed to have 4 healthy pups. Well done girl!.

Will keep my fingers crossed that she produces more milk.

Orla the pug sends lots of slobbery kisses xxx.


----------



## justenuf

Update: Well these poor pups keep being rounded up and sat on by their over zealous mum !!!!! They seem to be doing OK though......still feeding off Chloe and I'm topping them up when needed.....Chloe is eating her prescription AD and her chicken breast......not much else that we offer her though...but we'll keep trying........just been given some samples of Royal Canin Cavalier food by our local pet shop owner, so will try her with that later....... She is drinking goats milk and am going to get some of the Top Life milk as suggested earlier ....... breast of lamb cooked in oven for next meal .......
Have just been to vet and picked up some more AD food and have got some Frontline, as Chloe is scratching a lot.......can't see any fleas but you never know what she might have living on her !!!!!! Off to sort the other dogs now..... be back later...


----------



## Tigerneko

Aww, at least they're all making progress! Good to hear that Chloe is eating the prescription stuff, hopefully she'll gain weight & produce more milk soon :]

Are you thinking of keeping any of the puppies?


----------



## Guest

It sounds like she's doing wel all things considered, after what she's been through I think she is amazing and so are you guys


----------



## Fleur

sallyanne said:


> It sounds like she's doing wel all things considered, after what she's been through I think she is amazing and so are you guys


Couldn't of said it better my self


----------



## siany

justenuf said:


> Update: Well these poor pups keep being rounded up and sat on by their over zealous mum !!!!! They seem to be doing OK though......still feeding off Chloe and I'm topping them up when needed.....Chloe is eating her prescription AD and her chicken breast......not much else that we offer her though...but we'll keep trying........just been given some samples of Royal Canin Cavalier food by our local pet shop owner, so will try her with that later....... She is drinking goats milk and am going to get some of the Top Life milk as suggested earlier ....... breast of lamb cooked in oven for next meal .......
> Have just been to vet and picked up some more AD food and have got some Frontline, as Chloe is scratching a lot.......can't see any fleas but you never know what she might have living on her !!!!!! Off to sort the other dogs now..... be back later...


You are so busy with Chloe and her pups :crazy:, but still take the time to log in and keep us updated, Thanks so much for that.x. :001_smile:


----------



## justenuf

siany said:


> You are so busy with Chloe and her pups :crazy:, but still take the time to log in and keep us updated, Thanks so much for that.x. :001_smile:


You all keep me going ......... it's exhausting, but knowing you're all there waiting for news.....just helps....thanks x


----------



## Vixie

justenuf said:


> You all keep me going ......... it's exhausting, but knowing you're all there waiting for news.....just helps....thanks x


you have done a wonderful thing here and we are all routing for you and there lovely dogs, I am a friend of Tashi, dont live that far away from her and if I can help in any way just let me know


----------



## tinamary

Keep up the good work, i hope everything goes really well for chloe and the pups.
My thoughts are with you and i can't wait for my breaks at work so i can see if there is another update.


----------



## canuckjill

Thankds for keeping us updated, hope Chloes milk builds up for you. Thinking of all of you....Jill


----------



## Anazudo

Yey now I've seen the babies aswell! 

I told you Chloe bonded with me mum she doesn't give you kisses 

I'm so proud of my boo. It made me upset to touch her but when I did she seemed happy, so much so she fell asleep 

I'm glad you and Mark have shifts so your not up all the time.

I gave the babies all big kisses and think they will all be ok even if you should call the boy Hamlet!!!!

I'm sure we can pull him through I never thought to ask would some glucose sort of thing help like by boosting his energy try and get him more active to suck more??

I can tell you all they are so much more beautiful in the flesh!!

Oh and mum isn't it weird babies that small that don't have squashed faces 

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Chloe your still a beautiful baby girl  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pommum

julie you mentioned that your local pet shop had given you some royal canin cavvi samples, if she likes it let me know as i work for thm nd will send you some money off vouchers and more samples for both cavvi and pug.

take care
sarah


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the updates, glad everythings going ok xx


----------



## MillyMolly

Hello Julie
Hope all is going well,with chloe,s feeding,my shih tzu has just had pups and she is very picky with food,I purchased the naturesdiet wetfood from pets at home and she really likes it.I also bought the Latol milk for the puppies when weaning but she also drinks it and it says you can give it to nursing mums.
Hope this helps


----------



## justenuf

MillyMolly said:


> Hello Julie
> Hope all is going well,with chloe,s feeding,my shih tzu has just had pups and she is very picky with food,I purchased the naturesdiet wetfood from pets at home and she really likes it.I also bought the Latol milk for the puppies when weaning but she also drinks it and it says you can give it to nursing mums.
> Hope this helps


Thanks for that........have some lactol here so might give that a go instead of goats milk .....pups seem to be ok with whats she's got at the moment, but it is difficult to tell as she is still wary of us ...... she's just refused chicken but eaten her AD ..... vet has told me to get her back onto complete but what can I do if she won't eat it .....have to give her what she wants at the moment ........ she is very restless today and has a tendency to sit on pups.....so can't leave her alone at all.......just wish this litter of pugs would sell....would make it a lot easier for us ....... oh don't I sound miserable...sorry guess I'm just tired ....update later ....


----------



## poochimama

omg i havent been on for a while congrats on the new babies and im so sorry to hear of the lil one who passed on over rainbow bridge .
and im so plzed all is well considering her appalling history at least she is good hands now . the previous owner needs shooting its an absolute disgrace !


----------



## Georges Mum

justenuf said:


> Thanks for that........have some lactol here so might give that a go instead of goats milk .....pups seem to be ok with whats she's got at the moment, but it is difficult to tell as she is still wary of us ...... she's just refused chicken but eaten her AD ..... vet has told me to get her back onto complete but what can I do if she won't eat it .....have to give her what she wants at the moment ........ she is very restless today and has a tendency to sit on pups.....so can't leave her alone at all.......just wish this litter of pugs would sell....would make it a lot easier for us ....... oh don't I sound miserable...sorry guess I'm just tired ....update later ....


Hi Julie thanks for getting back to us! No you don't sound miserable but you do sound very tired which is what we are all expecting. You are doing a fab job! We all really appreciate the updates!


----------



## MillyMolly

Hi Julie
All the late nights catching up,Lucy was also sitting on her pups at first,luckily she is,nt too heavy,she has got better now(3 wks) she is more careful.
I was up in the night when I heard them sqeaking!!thinking she was squashing
them but they were o.k.Chloe will get better with them.
Shame I have my lot,because I love Pugs.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Rach

Sounds like a typical Cavalier...try and get some rest x


----------



## Guest

Do you have a pig rail/shelf in the whelping box - or do smaller dogs not need one
Hope alls going well
regards
DT


----------



## Guest

Hi Julie 

Thanks for the update,you are doing a wonderful job.
A little donation is on it's way to Tashi,sorry it's not alot but I hope it helps with some of the expenses.

Sal xx


----------



## estalearottweilers

what a sad story. well done to all of you who have helped chloe. 

all the best for chloe and her puppies so glad she is now with someone who truely cares about dogs.


----------



## Guest

sallyanne said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> Thanks for the update,you are doing a wonderful job.
> A little donation is on it's way to Tashi,sorry it's not alot but I hope it helps with some of the expenses.
> 
> Sal xx


If you want to pm me your addy they'll be another one from me too


----------



## penny2607

I have caught up again with this thread (how many pages?!?!!?)

I am so please that Chloe has been saved and is now in a lovely place with people that care about her and her babies well being. 

I read that you thought that you weren't special... are you nuts... you really are a special person! A lot of people wouldn't be brave enough to take on a pregnant dog, let alone one which has been treated badly

I'm so pleased that you are all bonding and she is loving her babies!

I hope that whatever road you take about reporting the thing you got off her that the out come is a positive one and that the other dogs are treated as they should be in the very near future! 

Thinking of you all and Chloe and her pups 

:thumbup:


----------



## justenuf

pommum said:


> julie you mentioned that your local pet shop had given you some royal canin cavvi samples, if she likes it let me know as i work for thm nd will send you some money off vouchers and more samples for both cavvi and pug.
> 
> take care
> sarah


Hi Sarah....
Chloe is liking the cavvi samples...she has eaten some today !!!! so any more would be much appreciated.....


----------



## justenuf

DoubleTrouble said:


> If you want to pm me your addy they'll be another one from me too


Thank you so much....Tashi dealing with this for me so i can concentrate on Chloe & pups x


----------



## justenuf

DoubleTrouble said:


> Do you have a pig rail/shelf in the whelping box - or do smaller dogs not need one
> Hope alls going well
> regards
> DT


We have got pig rails, but Chloe piles them all in the middle of the box .....just like a nest !!!!!


----------



## selby40

i am new here and real i dont care if i get banned after this post but the people that breed this dog should be caught and taken 2 a shed in the dark cold and wet and left there like that poor little chloe was treated like she was prob abused i bet the **** wouldnt like that and i am sorry if i knew who these ppl were i would take the law into my own hands and take action and make them see what they have done 2 a small sweet little dog and her beautifel little babies B ecause i hate any cruelty 2 animal and dispice and one that does 
And i got 2 say the people that went and rescued that poor dog you hve hearts of gold xxxx


----------



## siany

justenuf said:


> just wish this litter of pugs would sell....would make it a lot easier for us ....... oh don't I sound miserable...sorry guess I'm just tired ....update later ....


Do you have pug puppies too :crazy: You must be worn out!!


----------



## nat1979

well all the people that said the rspca wont help to sort the women out who had chloe and the other dogs that are sleeping in a stable 


were right

what i say means nothing to them because i dont have the dog

i am so glad chloe is safe and her pups are doing well
but what about the other dogs poor things

this is what the rspca wrote back to me

Thank you for your enquiry. 

The RSPCA do have a policy of only accepting first-hand witness reports. 

Therefore the person who went to see the puppies needs to contact our 24hr cruelty and advice line on 0300 1234 999 directly to provide all the necessary details. 

Thank you for contacting the Society. 


Kind regards 
RSPCA Enquiries Service 

What a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pommum

That sounds about right the RSPCA only care when there are camera's and a celeb about, then they would do something about it.

take care

Sarah


----------



## justenuf

Please be reassured that the matter has been reported by myself to the RSPCA and I am awaiting their reply .......... They asked me if I would like to give a donation and I told them .......I and a lot of other people in the dog world have become very bitter towards the RSPCA, in light of the recent TV programme ...... however i told them that I would reconsider a donation, if and when they resolved this case. I will keep everyone updated on this matter. I put in a complaint to Epupz and am still awaiting a reply. I also tried the local council, but they have no powers unless they have the RSPCA's backing..... I still have a few organisations on my list to report it to, just trying to find the time inbetween looking after the troops !!!!!!!


----------



## Jackinthebox

nat1979 said:


> well all the people that said the rspca wont help to sort the women out who had chloe and the other dogs that are sleeping in a stable
> 
> were right
> 
> what i say means nothing to them because i dont have the dog
> 
> i am so glad chloe is safe and her pups are doing well
> but what about the other dogs poor things
> 
> this is what the rspca wrote back to me
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> The RSPCA do have a policy of only accepting first-hand witness reports.
> 
> Therefore the person who went to see the puppies needs to contact our 24hr cruelty and advice line on 0300 1234 999 directly to provide all the necessary details.
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Society.
> 
> Kind regards
> RSPCA Enquiries Service
> 
> What a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can see where they're coming from though I guess, they wouldn't be able to prosecute with 'hear-say' same as any other legal case...


----------



## Georges Mum

Refering to Justenough's post I have to say that has made me really angry. Are they stupid? How dare they ask for a contribution when you are rearing Chloe with a history. I am appauled. They should be exposed - strip by b***** strip. And they have fame on tv with their rescue programmes. If only people new the truth. They are a farse. There are dogs in that woman's hands i would imagine in the same disgraceful situation Chloe was in and they aren't even checking up?


----------



## Guest

coolkat said:


> Refering to Justenough's post I have to say that has made me really angry. Are they stupid? How dare they ask for a contribution when you are rearing Chloe with a history. I am appauled. They should be exposed - strip by b***** strip. And they have fame on tv with their rescue programmes. If only people new the truth. They are a farse. There are digs in that woman's hands i would imagine in the same disgraceful situation Chloe was in and they aren't even checking up?


Totally agree,
The least they can do is investigate for themselves,I know where I would have told them to go if they had asked for a donation from me.
Cheeky gits!


----------



## Guest

In addition, the Breeding of Dogs Act 1991 extended the powers of local authorities to obtain a warrant to enter any premises, excluding a private dwelling house, in which it is believed that a dog breeding business is being carried out. All outbuildings, garages and sheds are open to inspection. Previously local authority inspectors could enter and inspect only premises which were already licensed. 

This is from the Defra website, I think the council involved need to have a kick up the backside


----------



## siany

Hang on people.........Thay have *not replied* yet, so have not said they wont investigate. I know it can make you angry when you dont thing anything is being/or will be done, but Julie is doing everything the correct/responsible way. She has reported it to the RSPCA and EPUPZ where the add was and is yet to hear back.

If the refuse to investigate then we can all get angry 

Lets all still enjoy the good news of the new pups and see Chloe getting better (fatter :smile5 for a little while longer......................:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Georges Mum

I am only reacting to the news on the RSPCA.


----------



## siany

coolkat said:


> I am only reacting to the news on the RSPCA.


I understand that but you said
"There are dogs in that woman's hands i would imagine in the same disgraceful situation Chloe was in and they aren't even checking up"

which lead the next poster to say
"The least they can do is investigate for themselves"

This has *not* been said, nobody has refused to look/investigate into Chloe's case at all, I just wanted to make that clear.


----------



## Georges Mum

This conversation is pointless as it is out of our hands but i will add we both are refering to the RSPCA. 

I have donated money personally and done my bit. I respect that it has to be dealt with by the relavent people involved as they are the first witnesses involved and I trust them to either do what they have said or to act in the best interests they deem fit at the time in the progressive situation. 

My only wish is that the dogs are cared for properly with dignity.

Thats all folks.:crying:


----------



## Georges Mum

rona said:


> In addition, the Breeding of Dogs Act 1991 extended the powers of local authorities to obtain a warrant to enter any premises, excluding a private dwelling house, in which it is believed that a dog breeding business is being carried out. All outbuildings, garages and sheds are open to inspection. Previously local authority inspectors could enter and inspect only premises which were already licensed.
> 
> This is from the Defra website, I think the council involved need to have a kick up the backside


Yes this is not in reference with the RSPCA but i will defend Rona as i do wonder myself what takes them the time to visit.

I am going to add that actually we are privy to this info because we have been updated. It is not actually any of our business therefore we should accept what is happening and offer support.


----------



## justenuf

siany said:


> Do you have pug puppies too :crazy: You must be worn out!!


We have a litter of 4 pug pups here.....12 weeks old ....needing new forever homes ---- credit crunch seems to have hit and we didn't forsee it ........also a 12 week old cocker pup, Rodney, that we bred....he has a bad heart and so is staying with us for however long he has left before he goes to the bridge.......... his mums here too and the pugs .......one big happy family !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Crazy but happy .......... Oh and there's 2 teenage girls here somewhere ..........probably buried under dog bedding !!!!


----------



## siany

coolkat said:


> Yes this is not in reference with the RSPCA but i will defend Rona as i do wonder myself what takes them the time to visit.
> 
> I am going to add that actually we are privy to this info because we have been updated. It is not actually any of our business therefore we should accept what is happening and offer support.


You have got all hot under the coller for nothing 
The above post that you quote is excellent as it shows us that the council does in fact have right and can do something. Why you say you will defend her I do not know, her post is great, it gives us all new information.

However yours and sally annes both refer to the RSPCA not doing anything in Chloes case, and that is misleading and wrong.

You state 
There are dogs in that woman's hands i would imagine in the same disgraceful situation Chloe was in and they aren't even checking up

Sally anne must of read that so also commented that she could not believe they we not checking up.

My post was just to make it clear that the RSPCA or any body els have NOT refused to investigate chloe's case, in fact Julie is still waiting a response.
Everyone can see what was wtitten, my post cleared it up and put a smilie face a lovely pics of Chloe and the pups, how can you take offence at that or feel you "but i will defend Rona" when her post is clearly about the council saying they could not do anything with out backing!

I think you have read a few post wrongly! if you want to start a new thread where you discuss how effective the RSPCA are then be my guest, I am neither defending them or backing them. I simply pointed out that they had *NOT * said they would not investigate as your post implied.
Take a look at it again.

We are all here to see how Chloe is doing and I have no time with people who want to bicker in forums


----------



## siany

justenuf said:


> We have a litter of 4 pug pups here.....12 weeks old ....needing new forever homes ---- credit crunch seems to have hit and we didn't forsee it ........also a 12 week old cocker pup, Rodney, that we bred....he has a bad heart and so is staying with us for however long he has left before he goes to the bridge.......... his mums here too and the pugs .......one big happy family !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Crazy but happy .......... Oh and there's 2 teenage girls here somewhere ..........probably buried under dog bedding !!!!


Oh my : That makes you commitment to her even more amazing, have you posted pics of the pugs for sale in the forum??


----------



## siany

coolkat said:


> I am going to add that actually we are privy to this info because we have been updated. It is not actually any of our business therefore we should accept what is happening and offer support.


:blink::crazy::nono::blink::crazy::nono:
Was it not me who said can we just enjoy the pups as all that is being delt with already??

Gotta Love the icons here

We all care about Chloe thats all that matters, Come On now :001_smile:!


----------



## peppapug

justenuf said:


> We have a litter of 4 pug pups here.....12 weeks old ....needing new forever homes ---- credit crunch seems to have hit and we didn't forsee it ........also a 12 week old cocker pup, Rodney, that we bred....he has a bad heart and so is staying with us for however long he has left before he goes to the bridge.......... his mums here too and the pugs .......one big happy family !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Crazy but happy .......... Oh and there's 2 teenage girls here somewhere ..........probably buried under dog bedding !!!!


Hi, i have a pregnant pug that i am advertising for her litter. i have had lots of really good enquiries from what seem like good homes (not fully vetted). What colour are your pugs cause despite advertising my litter will be fawn and apricot i am getting enquiries for a black or immediately available pups. Can you let me know your details if you dont mind me referring them to you - you will have to do the vetting process but instead of sending them away i might as well be helpful!!!


----------



## justenuf

Come On now ...............

I know this is an emotional issue and God knows, I have ranted enough about the whole thing.....but Chloe and the babes are priority at the moment.....I will not let the matter rest with the RSPCA and if it is anyway in my power to get revenge for Chloe.....trust me I will........but for now please continue to support us.....your words have kept me going through long nights and days and I would appreciate your continued support.......Julie x


----------



## andrea 35

Hi Julie still hanging on in there !!!! . Have you had a go at making the clabbered milk for chloe ??? just wondered how her weight seemed at the moment any improvement or stable ?? . Keep up the good work .


----------



## Guest

justenuf said:


> Come On now ...............
> 
> I know this is an emotional issue and God knows, I have ranted enough about the whole thing.....but Chloe and the babes are priority at the moment.....I will not let the matter rest with the RSPCA and if it is anyway in my power to get revenge for Chloe.....trust me I will........but for now please continue to support us.....your words have kept me going through long nights and days and I would appreciate your continued support.......Julie x


And be assured that we will keep you going over the coming weeks and months in any way we can.

How are those gorgeous babies and chloe doing,how's it going with her milk and feeding ?


----------



## siany

justenuf said:


> Come On now ...............
> 
> I know this is an emotional issue and God knows, I have ranted enough about the whole thing.....but Chloe and the babes are priority at the moment.....I will not let the matter rest with the RSPCA and if it is anyway in my power to get revenge for Chloe.....trust me I will........but for now please continue to support us.....your words have kept me going through long nights and days and I would appreciate your continued support.......Julie x


Exactly :thumbup::thumbup:
You have mine 100% as you have from day one, you know what I came accross this forum and this post because I was looking for either a springer or king charles spaniel, imagine my surprise to find a post on Chloe only to see her rescued, and pups born within a few days! Amazing but makes you think what kind of people are out there! :eek6: Ive since found other ads selling pregnant dog (2) and a pedigree cat! so sad :crying:


----------



## Fleur

Hi Julie
Just thought I'd check in on Chloe before I go to bed - sorry I'm sure that's a luxury you are not enjoying at the mo.
Here's wishing for happy forever homes for your Pugs and I hope you find those teenagers of yours soon - have u checked under all the dog beds yet?  LOL

We are all supporting you from afar, just wish we could do more.
Feel a little guilty that all I could do was send a small donation.


----------



## justenuf

Update: Sorry I didn't update last night....Mark sent me to bed ..... it was great !!! However, Chloe is eating well and drinking, so her milk is building up..... the pups have all gained weight, but are very demanding....Chloe comes out of the bed for a break and they start crying and of course, she rushes back in ..........poor baby ......I am helping her to toilet them and am thinking of giving Chloe a bath today as she is still a little smelly from giving birth......I'll see how she goes though, don't want to freak her out any more.
When Mark and I changed shifts at 5am, I took my place on the settee and Chloe would come out every now and again to give me a sniff.....maybe it's me that needs a bath !!!!! I am pleased though, that we seem to be going in the right direction with Chloes trust and believe the only way forward is one day at a time.


----------



## justenuf

Fleur said:


> Hi Julie
> Just thought I'd check in on Chloe before I go to bed - sorry I'm sure that's a luxury you are not enjoying at the mo.
> Here's wishing for happy forever homes for your Pugs and I hope you find those teenagers of yours soon - have u checked under all the dog beds yet?  LOL
> 
> We are all supporting you from afar, just wish we could do more.
> Feel a little guilty that all I could do was send a small donation.


PS....should have mentioned...Every little helps and is very much appreciated xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the update 
Chloe sounds as though she seems to be making real progress,it sounds really positive for both her and her pups which is fantastic 

I'm so glad she's eating and drinking well and slowly startinng to trust you,well done all of you!


----------



## Guest

That must have been such a wonderful feeling when she came to you, things like that seem to make it all worthwhile


----------



## jilly40

hi there julie just back read the thread to catch up im so glad all is going well.i didnt realise you had a pug litter at home too! that makes all that you have done for chloe & her pups even more amazing also thank you so much for keeping us updated with her progress & pics.keep going hunny :001_wub:xx


----------



## gillie

Hi,

Firstly CONGRATULATIONS to CHLOE and her BEAUTIFUL PUPS  Love and kisses to them all and hugs to their new family too  :001_wub:

Special love to "The little chap who didn't make it". Be Happy and play at Rainbow Bridge sweet little boy...:001_wub:


Just seen this and spent ages reading all the posts.......thank heavens for people who really love animal's. You are absolutely FANTASTIC 

CHLOE and her pups are safe now :yesnod:

I hope that along the way justice is done and that awful woman can be stopped.....sadly from what I see on the net and hear in the news she is but one of many.....out to make money regardless. Hopefully someone will put an end to all this!

With love to Chloe, pups and family 
Gillie
x


----------



## justenuf

Chloe Has Barked !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## siany

justenuf said:


> Chloe Has Barked !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay............go get em girl!


----------



## rachel_mannix

I have cried so much reading this thread, both sad and happy tears! So glad to hear that chloe is doing well and you should be so proud of yourself for doing such a beautiful thing for her and her babies. 
I know it's early days but I would love to help find a happy home for a couple of pups, as my oh's dad and ourselves are looking for new additions to the family and can honestly say they couldn't have been brought into this world by a more warm hearted family! 
Lots of hugs being sent to Chloe and her babies.


----------



## Fleur

justenuf said:


> Chloe Has Barked !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Never thought I'd be so happy and excited to hear that a dog barked

She must be feeling more confident.

Keep it up Julie, we're all behind you


----------



## justenuf

Tickle my tum ....


----------



## vizzy24

Ahh she looks like she is starting to really relax, she must be trusting you a lot more now. That becomes a reward in itself


----------



## justenuf

vizzy24 said:


> Ahh she looks like she is starting to really relax, she must be trusting you a lot more now. That becomes a reward in itself


Yes I think she is.....although if I had tried to tickle her tum she would have shot across the room .....but like you said she is relaxing a bit more....


----------



## Pets Paws

She's looking great, what a fun picture love the pup under the mat, made me smile


----------



## justenuf

Cutie Babies ....


----------



## justenuf

Proud Mum ....


----------



## jilly40

im soo glad she has barked!!! lovely pics couldnt get the last one to open? xxxx


----------



## justenuf

Waiting on a bean bag for them to squeak !!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

they are all looking gorgeous, I'm so pleased that they are coming along so well, every step forward is wonderful to read about, glad to hear that she's found her voice as well


----------



## Guest

Lovely pics - thanks for posting,
She looks really well and her babies are so cute,so pleased they are doing well 
Well done


----------



## Fleur

Thx 4 taking the time to post the pics.
Chloe seems to look better every time you post a pic.
Every small step is worth celebrating.


----------



## siany

The new pics are gorgeous, she is starting to look really well 
Them pups are scrummy yummy :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MillyMolly

Lovely photos,Chloe has such a sweet face.
Hope you are getting a little more rest now!


----------



## poochimama

awwwww shes such a proud mummy and babies are looking fabulously healthy well done to all


----------



## Tigerneko

Those pictures are marvellous :]

Chloe looks so much healthier now, she looks to have gained a good amount of weight in such a short time! Her coat has a nice healthy shine to it now as well!

And the pups are gorgeous! Looks like they're all doing well & glad to hear Chloe's coming out of her shell a little bit :]


----------



## Guest

Aww great pics, thanks for posting them.

Chloe is looking great, you are doing a great job and the pups are sooo sweet :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Anazudo

Just a quick update...Mum and Mark are at a show so me and my oh are looking after them all today.....Chloe is alot more trusting now and came up to me earlier for a little fuss ..... The babies are all putting on weight and cry when Chloe leaves the whelping box so she doesn't get a moments peace.... Shes putting on weight aswell so everythings good atm fingers crossed she'll look healthy in no time 

Beth xx


----------



## Katie&Cody

jilly40 said:


> hi there julie just back read the thread to catch up im so glad all is going well.i didnt realise you had a pug litter at home too! that makes all that you have done for chloe & her pups even more amazing also thank you so much for keeping us updated with her progress & pics.keep going hunny :001_wub:xx


Couldn't agree with you more Jilly - this woman and her family and the ppl that have rallied round to help are truly amazing!!! The word would be a horrid place without you.!! Well done!! I am completley in ore of you. xxx



justenuf said:


> We have a litter of 4 pug pups here.....12 weeks old ....needing new forever homes ---- credit crunch seems to have hit and we didn't forsee it ........also a 12 week old cocker pup, Rodney, that we bred....he has a bad heart and so is staying with us for however long he has left before he goes to the bridge.......... his mums here too and the pugs .......one big happy family !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Crazy but happy .......... Oh and there's 2 teenage girls here somewhere ..........probably buried under dog bedding !!!!


Your are truly Amazing. 
Thanks for the update and pics... It is lovely to see the improvement. Her coat looks healthier as does her weight. You must be getting it right. xxx


----------



## Fleur

Thx for the update Beth.
It's really good to hear that Chloe is settling in a little bit more each day.
Hope your mum has a good day at the show - she so deserves a break


----------



## siany

Anazudo said:


> Just a quick update...Mum and Mark are at a show so me and my oh are looking after them all today.....Chloe is alot more trusting now and came up to me earlier for a little fuss ..... The babies are all putting on weight and cry when Chloe leaves the whelping box so she doesn't get a moments peace.... Shes putting on weight aswell so everythings good atm fingers crossed she'll look healthy in no time
> 
> Beth xx


Thank you for keeping us updated Beth.x.


----------



## tillylarke

More of a lurker on this forum and had to register today and post on this thread. What an amazing story. It had me up all night reading it and crying my eyes out. What a lovely family you are to help Chloe, she will love you forever.

If you are needing a warm happy home for any of her babies then please message me. We are looking for a dog to complete our family. We would be honoured to adopt one.

Give Chloe a kiss from us xxx


----------



## justenuf

Thank you and the kiss has been delivered.......... well I blew it her...she still backs away if I get too close and don't want to push her .........her tail wags more now and she is doing a marvellous job with her babies .......


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the updates,
She sounds like she's doing really well xx


----------



## tillylarke

justenuf said:


> Thank you and the kiss has been delivered.......... well I blew it her...she still backs away if I get too close and don't want to push her .........her tail wags more now and she is doing a marvellous job with her babies .......


Bless her  She sounds like a truly gorgeous mummy x


----------



## Guest

justenuf said:


> Thank you and the kiss has been delivered.......... well I blew it her...she still backs away if I get too close and don't want to push her .........her tail wags more now and she is doing a marvellous job with her babies .......


It won't be long before she's a full and happy member of your household


----------



## Fleur

Thx again for the updates, it's really good of you to take the time to post for us

How was Sunday at the show?


----------



## justenuf

Took Best in Show with Ethan on Sunday and Res. Best Pup in Show with Shadow......so a good day all round......am going to update on Chloe later and put the pups weight on.....watch this space !!!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

Well Done at the show! You must be thrilled! 
It would be lovely to see some new pictures of the pups! and also of Chloe. :thumbup1:


----------



## justenuf

Will try my best.....have a rotten chest infection at the moment....but will ask Mark if he can upload some when we do the weights x


----------



## justenuf

Latest pics of the babes and their devoted Mum .......... All you need is love xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

She is a beauty - she looks really different!! Glossy coat and she has put on weight! Well Done Julie!


----------



## justenuf

coolkat said:


> She is a beauty - she looks really different!! Glossy coat and she has put on weight! Well Done Julie!


Thanks ...... it's a team effort !!!! and although I haven't commented on your girlie ..... please know I am here if needed........pm me x


----------



## archiebaby

hi julie, chloe looks lovely and them puppies are gorgeous, well done to you all!


----------



## Guest

Wow,Just look at her now,she is starting to come along nicely,looks very different to the first pic you posted of her.
Her babies are beautiful,keep up the good work!


----------



## crazydoglover

awww she is doing so well and those pups are thriving!

a real fairytale!


----------



## justenuf

Well it's now a week since our cavi babies arrived ........

Boy born - 7.5oz now - 13.7oz

Girl born - 6.4oz now - 11.3oz

Girl born - 6.9oz now - 13.70z

Girl born - 8.4oz now - 14.9oz

I am delighted with these weights and am so proud of little Chloe....well done my sweet darling .........xxx


----------



## Katie&Cody

Fantastic to see the results of your good work.
You should all be very proud of yourselves. xxx


----------



## cavlover

Wow it looks like they are all doing well.


----------



## ninja

thats is brill news, you should be proud of yourselves, well done:smile5:, ju


----------



## pat.alan

so pleased to see mummy and babies are doing so well


----------



## andrea 35

she is such a little thing isnt she , compared to your hand in the photo , it doesnt bare thinking about what could have happened if you had'nt come along . 
A fantastic job Julie .


----------



## Anazudo

Woohoo go Chloe I must get down and see you soon maybe tomorrow 
Won't be untill the evening though because I have college but soon enough 

Love Beth xxxx


----------



## marion..d

well done... chloe looking so much better, and those pups are so so cute


----------



## Fleur

justenuf said:


> Took Best in Show with Ethan on Sunday and Res. Best Pup in Show with Shadow......so a good day all round......am going to update on Chloe later and put the pups weight on.....watch this space !!!!!


Congratulations on your success at the show - you must a proud "mum".


----------



## Guest

Aww she is looking so much better now, you are doing such a great job, the pups are gorgeous and look as though they are thriving


----------



## Guest

Thanks for sharing - amazed at the the size of the pups! little bruisers!
all the very best to mum , pups and humans
DT


----------



## Fleur

Wow it's great to see Chloe having a cuddle
She looks so much better, and the pups all look well. It's great that they are growing strong.
Thx for posting the Pics and the puppies weight.

Sorry to hear you're not very well - hope you feel better soon, don't forget to look after yourself


----------



## JANICE199

*WOW! Doesn't mum look just great her coat is lovely now, and the puppies are a lovely size.. Well done..xxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Tigerneko

Chloe really looks to be gaining your trust now, although she still looks a little bit wary although considering she's probably never had proper human contact before, she's doing remarkably well, you deserve an award Julie!

Are you keeping any of the pups?


----------



## tinamary

Chloe is absolutely adorable and the puppies look so contented. You have done a great job with all of them. They can only get stronger and stronger.

Hope you find great homes for them so they never have to suffer and have long happy lives, they deserve the best. 
It makes you wonder what would have happened to them if you had not rescued chloe when you did.

WELL DONE you deserve a pat on the back


----------



## justenuf

Our local dog groomer has offered Chloe a makeover when she is able to leave her pups .........some grooming and pampering etc....... thanks Heidi ....I think she deserves it ...........


----------



## archiebaby

ahh thats good of her and perhaps your husband will send you off for a nice relaxing pampering day when the puppies are all in their new homes, i think you deserve it as much as chloe ( well almost)


----------



## justenuf

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Chloe really looks to be gaining your trust now, although she still looks a little bit wary although considering she's probably never had proper human contact before, she's doing remarkably well, you deserve an award Julie!
> 
> Are you keeping any of the pups?


She is still wary and every time she sees you it's like it's the 1st time and we have to gain the trust again ..... but I'm sure it will improve ..... it already has ........ have been laid on settee, due to bad chest and feeling sorry for myself and she has come up and asked to lie with me ...........WOW..

As for keeping puppy .... that is not the plan ....as we are overloaded already.......we will be looking for extra special forever homes for them when the time comes ...........Chloe !!!!!????? well thats another matter ......:yesnod:


----------



## Fleur

Glad to hear you are managing to take a little time to rest on the sofa, really hope you start to feel better soon.

That's fantastic news that Chloe is starting to come up to you. 
It must feel like 1 step forward 2 steps back on some days, but it sounds like you are moving forward, a baby step each day.

Thx again for keeping us updated.


----------



## siany

The new pics are gorgeous, ahhhhhhhh the cute little pup pups are yummy! :001_wub:


----------



## justenuf

Chloe has jumped up on the settee on her own........ WOW


----------



## Guest

Brilliant,


----------



## Fleur

justenuf said:


> Chloe has jumped up on the settee on her own........ WOW


That news has really brightened up my evening! Well done Chloe:thumbup:
And well done Julie and the rest of your family. You are doing a fantastic thing.


----------



## Vixie

justenuf said:


> Chloe has jumped up on the settee on her own........ WOW


thats great news, sounds like she is improving every day, its wonderful to come on and learn about her milestones,


----------



## spitzcav3

Have read all the post about Chloe and just wanted to say what a fantastic job you are doing. It great to hear how people come together in these circumstances. As for the thing that sold her.... all I say is what goes around comes around, I hope she never has a days luck in her life.
Well done little Chloe on delivering your beautiful babies who seems to be thriving nicely. I have a tri coloured Cavi and he is such a baby, I can't imagine how anyone could hurt them. Best of luck with Chloe i'm sure she knows how much she is loved and I'm sure you will have no problem finding forever homes for the 4 little treasures.

God bless to all who helped.


----------



## missyme

aww she looks really good and her babies are adorable well done x


----------



## Anazudo

Hey guys,

Me and my oh are dog sitting again tonight and tomorrow.... just thought I'd let you all know Chloe just ate out of a dog dish for the first time 

Beth x


----------



## marion..d

wtg chloe , she gotta be feeling more at ease


----------



## Fleur

Anazudo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Me and my oh are dog sitting again tonight and tomorrow.... just thought I'd let you all know Chloe just ate out of a dog dish for the first time
> 
> Beth x


YAY:thumbup1:
It's good to hear Chloe is getting a little more confidence everyday.
Thx for letting us share in Chloe's achievements.
You and your mum are doing a great job.


----------



## Tigerneko

it's so good to hear little bits of progress like this. It kinda makes me realise how much we take our own pets for granted a little, like we think nothing of them going to their bowls to eat or drink, but to a dog like Chloe, this is a really good step for her. She seems to be making progress a little quicker now, and having the other dogs around should help her to learn 

Everyone involved has done such a brilliant job and pulled together so well :thumbup:


----------



## justenuf

Breaking News !!!!!!
Little girl pup has opened her eyes ........will get pic and post asap...


----------



## Guest

Who's a clever girl then!!! the others won't be far behind
hope all are doing well


----------



## Fleur

Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy:thumbup1:
Can't wait to see piccies.
So good to hear they are doing so well after their difficult start.


----------



## justenuf

Not a brilliant pic....but will try again tomorrow in the daylight ...


----------



## Guest

Trouble starts now:thumbup:
It's brill


----------



## Fleur

She is so sweet, it's lovely to see her starting to look around.


----------



## Lumpy

What a yummy furball. It is so good to know they are safe and don't have to be scared but can grow up surrounded by love and security.

I'm glad you are keeping Chloe. She deserves a wonderful forever home.


----------



## LostGirl

wow you and chloe are amazing her babies are gorgeous and its been lovely to see the progress in the photos she looks happier in each one. 

Whats the addy for donations? x


----------



## andrea 35

Lovely news julie , looks like against all the odds they are going to be great little additions to any family , glad they all seem to be doing whats needed to move foreward .
Onwards And Upwards !!!


----------



## justenuf

Daynna said:


> wow you and chloe are amazing her babies are gorgeous and its been lovely to see the progress in the photos she looks happier in each one.
> 
> Whats the addy for donations? x


Tashi sorting that for us..... but can I say that any recieved so far, have been greatly welcomed and used to buy Chloe special food to build her up and vet fees..........This was never a money making 'thing' but every little helps and as promised before we will match the donations back to animal welfare when we hopefully sell the little munchkins......... Thank you so much to all who have donated... you know who you are....and you're amazing xxxxx


----------



## candysmum

It took me all day to read everything on here and i as so impressed with how everythign has been handled and to see chloe starting to look health and the pups too.You deserve a medal for running to the rescue. I hope all goes well for them and you and you get the ***** that did this to her.


----------



## Vixie

justenuf said:


> Not a brilliant pic....but will try again tomorrow in the daylight ...
> View attachment 15036


so sweet, they are coming along really well, thank you for keeping us updated, you are a star


----------



## Guest

Aww how cute, they look really sweet when they open their eyes


----------



## siany

ahhhhhhhh little pup with eyes open, cutness overload :crazy::lol:


----------



## sillymaja

Hi everyone

I've just gone through this thread crying - so happy all has ended well. God bless you all that have helped poor Chloe.

The RSPA will eventually do something - I reported a lady who I went to see about getting a Cavalier and they took it quite seriously and did fine her and took all pups and 'breeders' (for want of a better word) away from her 

Love the photo of the wee pup... keep 'em coming!!

xxxx
Juliet and her cavvies!!


----------



## justenuf

Babies with eyes open today.....


----------



## rach1980

aww they are gorgeous and coming on nicely


----------



## justenuf

More eyes open !!!!


----------



## justenuf

Cuddles with Daddy xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

wow they loook fab!!! You must be really chuffed to see them all so healthy and happy! :thumbup1:


----------



## justenuf

The beautiful Chloe .............x:001_wub:


----------



## justenuf

coolkat said:


> wow they loook fab!!! You must be really chuffed to see them all so healthy and happy! :thumbup1:


They are doing so well ..... I'm amazed !!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

and Shirley pug in the background!


----------



## justenuf

coolkat said:


> and Shirley pug in the background!


Yes ..... still creating because I won't let her in with the babies !!!!:mad2:


----------



## Georges Mum

She wants to be back-up mum!! bless her, she has been so gracious allowing the
pregnant beauty in and then having her rabble making noise 24/7, taking her real mum away from her. My heart goes out to Shirley Valentine!:001_wub:


----------



## Vixie

aww bless they are gorgeous and Chloe is looking really well and is obviously settling in much better now to have cuddles with dad


----------



## justenuf

coolkat said:


> She wants to be back-up mum!! bless her, she has been so gracious allowing the
> pregnant beauty in and then having her rabble making noise 24/7, taking her real mum away from her. My heart goes out to Shirley Valentine!:001_wub:


Here she is........ Shirley Pug


----------



## archiebaby

aww bless little shirley pug! have the puppies ( puggies) all found new homes now julie?


----------



## Georges Mum

justenuf said:


> View attachment 15143
> 
> 
> Here she is........ Shirley Pug


Thank you! Julie - give Shirley a big kiss from me. She is beautiful!!


----------



## marion..d

all so cute and doing brilliant, shirley pug a cutie too


----------



## justenuf

archiebaby said:


> aww bless little shirley pug! have the puppies ( puggies) all found new homes now julie?


No still have 2 gorgeous boys left ..... am a bit concerned now.... they need forever homes.........


----------



## Katie&Cody

Have been off for a couple of days but what a lovely thread to catch up with...
Great that the pups and mum is improving still, it must be so reqarding to watch and see that your hard work is paying off! 
Loved the one of Chloe on Daddy's lap - she is really settling in now, slowly you have gained her trust i guess...Fantastic!!

Well done to everyone involved...it is truly heartwarming x


----------



## spitzcav3

What absolutely beautiful pics of Chloe and her puppies. The pic that got to me the most was the pic of Chloe having cuddles with her daddy.. I have a Cavi called Luke and he loves nothing more than having cuddles. God bless you all for what you have done for Chloe, i'm sure she is going to make a wonderful addition to your family. I hope you are able to find forever homes for her adorable babies and they live long and healthy lives.

Hugs,


----------



## james1

Great thread, i dont think this type of thing happens everyday. Very well done Rach and Justenuf it has definitely taken a lot of determination. She looks well worth the effort, shes got a gorgeous face to her. I think ive got a new found fondness to cavs now.


----------



## siany

Love the new pics.x


----------



## trekkiemo

There is a bulldog on champdogs that needs an Angel like you to save her and her pups. they are all well mostly advising litter should be killed ,it made me feel sick.The bulldog is in london and I am in Scoland .I wish someone could help.


----------



## peppapug

trekkiemo said:


> There is a bulldog on champdogs that needs an Angel like you to save her and her pups. they are all well mostly advising litter should be killed ,it made me feel sick.The bulldog is in london and I am in Scoland .I wish someone could help.


I read that and couldnt contribute! i couldnt believe how black and white everyone was. As wrong as the situation is, it has happened and there are people that will help without murdering the innocent puppies. I was sooo surprised the breeders on there saw pts as an option for a entire healthy litter. :cursing:


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> There is a bulldog on champdogs that needs an Angel like you to save her and her pups. they are all well mostly advising litter should be killed ,it made me feel sick.The bulldog is in london and I am in Scoland .I wish someone could help.


do you have a link please?


----------



## archiebaby

justenuf said:


> No still have 2 gorgeous boys left ..... am a bit concerned now.... they need forever homes.........


if i have any enquires for my little boy i will try to get their numbers for you julie?


----------



## trekkiemo

archiebaby said:


> do you have a link please?


/www.champdogsforum.co.uk forum breeding help wanted for complete idiot in london .
I could say a lot more here about that thread on champdogs but I would get banned from both sites. Enough to say a lot of their views made me feel sick.I really believe they are so sure they are right .I accused them of having that view because litter would not be pedigree and I stand by that.


----------



## justenuf

archiebaby said:


> if i have any enquires for my little boy i will try to get their numbers for you julie?


Thanks ...much appreciated x


----------



## Fleur

Shirley Pug is gorgeous
Love the pics of Chloe having a cuddle with daddy. It's amazing to think she has come so far in such a short time. 
The pups are so sweet, it's great to see them growing up strong.


----------



## justenuf

Fleur said:


> Shirley Pug is gorgeous
> Love the pics of Chloe having a cuddle with daddy. It's amazing to think she has come so far in such a short time.
> The pups are so sweet, it's great to see them growing up strong.


Shirley is quite a character....... as are all the pugs........Chloe is amazing and I have weighed the pups today and they have gained loads again..... I am so pleased........but then you read something like the thread about the bulldog and I so wish I could do more.........


----------



## trekkiemo

justenuf said:


> Shirley is quite a character....... as are all the pugs........Chloe is amazing and I have weighed the pups today and they have gained loads again..... I am so pleased........but then you read something like the thread about the bulldog and I so wish I could do more.........


It is so sad about the bulldog ,I wish I could do something but I am just too far away.I get so annoyed at them so called `good breeders`yet again they are giving show people a bad name with their inhumane attitude.


----------



## tinamary

It is a really sad story about the Bulldog, a situation that is happening all over the country i am afraid.
If only the powers of the Animal rescue world could get their act together and prevent these unwanted pregnacies by doing a mass campaign to spay and neuter dogs on a large scale for free.


----------



## justenuf

It is a sad fact that there are many 'Chloes' out there........I have been very upset by people in my breed.....who said I should have left her there...as there are so many...."saving one won't make a difference"...... but I say.....LOOK AT THE PICS and tell me it hasn't made a difference....... and when any of you see a sad story, come back to this thread and enjoy the updates ........ realise there is hope in this big, bad world...... and hopefully what goes around will come around to those who most deserve it....in whatever way !!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

justenuf said:


> It is a sad fact that there are many 'Chloes' out there........I have been very upset by people in my breed.....who said I should have left her there...as there are so many...."saving one won't make a difference"...... but I say.....LOOK AT THE PICS and tell me it hasn't made a difference....... and when any of you see a sad story, come back to this thread and enjoy the updates ........ realise there is hope in this big, bad world...... and hopefully what goes around will come around to those who most deserve it....in whatever way !!!!!!:thumbup:


A saying that I have re-adjusted

You can help some of the dogs some of the time
Most of the dogs most of the time
but you can never help all of the dogs all of the time.

You have taken this little dog and given here the best possible chance in life.
You have done the right thing and you know it! You have a big heart!
I salutte you
regards
DT


----------



## Fleur

justenuf said:


> It is a sad fact that there are many 'Chloes' out there........I have been very upset by people in my breed.....who said I should have left her there...as there are so many...."saving one won't make a difference"...... but I say.....LOOK AT THE PICS and tell me it hasn't made a difference....... and when any of you see a sad story, come back to this thread and enjoy the updates ........ realise there is hope in this big, bad world...... and hopefully what goes around will come around to those who most deserve it....in whatever way !!!!!!:thumbup:


I agree we can't help them all but that shouldn't stop us helping the one.
Have any of you read this before:
It sums up my sentiments exactly.

Once a man was walking along a beach. The sun was shining and it was a beautiful day. Off in the distance he could see a person going back and forth between the surf's edge and and the beach. Back and forth this person went. As the man approached he could see that there were hundreds of starfish stranded on the sand as the result of the natural action of the tide.

The man was stuck by the the apparent futility of the task. There were far too many starfish. Many of them were sure to perish. As he approached the person continued the task of picking up starfish one by one and throwing them into the surf.

As he came up to the person he said, "You must be crazy. There are thousands of miles of beach covered with starfish. You can't possibly make a difference." The person looked at the man. He then stooped down and pick up one more starfish and threw it back into the ocean. He turned back to the man and said, "It sure made a difference to that one!"


----------



## justenuf

Fleur ......... thank you for that .... I hadn't read it before...but will save and store to keep going back to........ it's what it's all about xxx


----------



## trekkiemo

justenuf said:


> It is a sad fact that there are many 'Chloes' out there........I have been very upset by people in my breed.....who said I should have left her there...as there are so many...."saving one won't make a difference"...... but I say.....LOOK AT THE PICS and tell me it hasn't made a difference....... and when any of you see a sad story, come back to this thread and enjoy the updates ........ realise there is hope in this big, bad world...... and hopefully what goes around will come around to those who most deserve it....in whatever way !!!!!!:thumbup:


Yes ,it cheers me when I read about Chloe ,one comment that really got my back up proved what I accused them of was Chloe was having pedigee pups,not mentionig the situation you are in and that Chloes pups will be harder than usual to sell due to bad press ,you have done great for Chloe ,at least 1 has been saved.


----------



## tinamary

justenuf said:


> hopefully what goes around will come around to those who most deserve it....in whatever way !!!!!!:thumbup:


Exactly what i think and you deserve to know that you have done the very best for chloe and the littleuns.

If only we could save them all, I lay awake at night worrying about the world and all the bad things that can happen to these defenceles creatures. I rescue cage birds and other animals and last year i made a difference to some in my area but could not help others around the country. I do my bit and have spent much of my own money to do what i can. (my other half is really great)

People like us and many others will keep doing these deeds and make a difference. I am happy if i can make a difference to even one hedgehog or budgie. I think what fleur posted says it all. 
I had never read that before either


----------



## justenuf

trekkiemo said:


> Yes ,it cheers me when I read about Chloe ,one comment that really got my back up proved what I accused them of was Chloe was having pedigee pups,not mentionig the situation you are in and that Chloes pups will be harder than usual to sell due to bad press ,you have done great for Chloe ,at least 1 has been saved.


Yes .... that got to me too but didn't reply....might have said something wrong !!!. We had no idea what Chloe had been mated to when we bought her.....luckily for her it was another cavi....so no difficult birth due to large pups.... but you are right, with all the bad press lately we may have trouble selling them.... but hey....whats another 4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mark going grey....quite quickly !!!!!!:crazy:


----------



## tinamary

I want one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trekkiemo

justenuf said:


> Yes .... that got to me too but didn't reply....might have said something wrong !!!. We had no idea what Chloe had been mated to when we bought her.....luckily for her it was another cavi....so no difficult birth due to large pups.... but you are right, with all the bad press lately we may have trouble selling them.... but hey....whats another 4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mark going grey....quite quickly !!!!!!:crazy:


If you read through it I did bite my tougue but I let them know what I thought of them


----------



## justenuf

trekkiemo said:


> If you read through it I did bite my tougue but I let them know what I thought of them


Yes i did and you did good........some people eh ???? !!!!!


----------



## trekkiemo

I really think I should stay away from there as I think I will lose it with them one day soon and I don`t want to lower myself to their level.This is the site for me now.Much more rounded and grounded site.


----------



## kittykat

Wow I can't believe I missed this thread! Have been sat here for the past hour reading through it all hmy:

So glad Chloe is being looked after and gaining trust, such a lovely happy ending  The pups all look gorgeous!!! You must be sooo proud of her!! She is a lovely looking girl and a great mother by all accounts!

Just goes to show there are some amazing people out there, well done


----------



## kittykat

Oh and welcome to the forum Julie & Mark! 

p.s Hope I have your names right!


----------



## marion..d

you have done a wonderful thing in rescuing her and her pups. but like people say, there loads more animals out there need help too and you cant help them all, but for example if everyone on this forum rescued just one animal, be it a mouse, budgie or horse, that would be 16,000 rescued animals, thats a lot of rescues


----------



## leoti

Justenuf wish there were more people like you , you are a Angel even if you think your not because you are Chole's angel 

Chole looks lovely as do her puppies well duone hun ((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) to you both


----------



## justenuf

kittykat said:


> Oh and welcome to the forum Julie & Mark!
> 
> p.s Hope I have your names right!


Yes you do... and thank you


----------



## Fleur

Just popped in to wish Chloe, the pus and not forgetting Shirley the Pug a great weekend full of mischief and mayhem.
Hopefully not too much Mayhem for yourselves, Julie and Mark


----------



## justenuf

Fleur said:


> Just popped in to wish Chloe, the pus and not forgetting Shirley the Pug a great weekend full of mischief and mayhem.
> Hopefully not too much Mayhem for yourselves, Julie and Mark


Thanks for that....... we have a few probs here as some of the dogs very sicky !!!!! hopefully 24 hour thing !!!! Chloe hasnt come down with it yet....thank goodness... disinfecting and bleaching everywhere......


----------



## colliemerles

justenuf said:


> Thanks for that....... we have a few probs here as some of the dogs very sicky !!!!! hopefully 24 hour thing !!!! Chloe hasnt come down with it yet....thank goodness... disinfecting and bleaching everywhere......


oh dear, fingers crossed they all recover quickly, xxx your doing a great job, ....


----------



## Fleur

justenuf said:


> Thanks for that....... we have a few probs here as some of the dogs very sicky !!!!! hopefully 24 hour thing !!!! Chloe hasnt come down with it yet....thank goodness... disinfecting and bleaching everywhere......


Oh no I didn't mean that sort of mayhem.
Hope all are getting better now. Fingers crossed that Chloe and the pups keep well.


----------



## Leah100

justenuf said:


> It is a sad fact that there are many 'Chloes' out there........I have been very upset by people in my breed.....who said I should have left her there...as there are so many...."saving one won't make a difference"...... but I say.....LOOK AT THE PICS and tell me it hasn't made a difference....... and when any of you see a sad story, come back to this thread and enjoy the updates ........ realise there is hope in this big, bad world...... and hopefully what goes around will come around to those who most deserve it....in whatever way !!!!!!:thumbup:


What sort of world would it be if everyone felt like that? 
You only have to look into that little girl's eyes to know what a difference you have made to her life and the pups lives too.


----------



## Guest

Leah100 said:


> What sort of world would it be if everyone felt like that?
> You only have to look into that little girl's eyes to know what a difference you have made to her life and the pups lives too.


Totally agree!

You have done an excellent job with Chloe and her pups,I keep checking in and love to hear about her progress and her improvement.

Fingers crossed they all recover quickly and Chloe and her pups don't get it.

Sending cuddles to them all xx


----------



## kittykat

Hope the pups will soon be feeling better! How is Chloe now? does she show any signs of being ill too? Hopefully they will recover quickly!


----------



## justenuf

kittykat said:


> Hope the pups will soon be feeling better! How is Chloe now? does she show any signs of being ill too? Hopefully they will recover quickly!


Chloe has just started vomiting.......... worried about milk as she can't eat.....
fingers crossed


----------



## justenuf

One of the babies just stood up on it's own 

x


----------



## Georges Mum

:yesnod: Fab!!! Wish i could have seen that! Wow! wow!


----------



## kittykat

justenuf said:


> Chloe has just started vomiting.......... worried about milk as she can't eat.....
> fingers crossed


Oh no! I hope she is OK and all the babies too! She has quite a big responsibility doesnt she! Really hope they start to perk up soon, it must be so worrying!

Ohh just read one of the pups just stood up! they are so cute and wobbily at that stage arent they?


----------



## Fleur

justenuf said:


> Chloe has just started vomiting.......... worried about milk as she can't eat.....
> fingers crossed


Oh no! we were all hoping for a small miracle and she'd avoid it. Lets hope she's not to bad. She's in the best place with the best care.



justenuf said:


> One of the babies just stood up on it's own
> 
> x


Ahh bless, it's so good to hear they are doing well, when everyone is better and some sort of order has been returned to the mayhem, I'd love to see a pic of them wobbling about.


----------



## Katie&Cody

Gr8 to keep checking in on this thread.
Hope the little furbubbles start to feel better soon...
Keep up the good work hun and never doubt what you are doing because of what the breed says!! You are amazing!! xxx


----------



## tinamary

I have only just caught up as i have been doing hubbys books. I hope chloe and little ones are alright


----------



## trekkiemo

How is Chloe and your other dogs ? Hope things have settled and puppies are ok as they were still feeding off mum did fate give puppies bug too? 
Xs for all.


----------



## justenuf

Chloe still not eating but we are getting rehydration fluid into her....... the pups have it too and we are hydrating them every 45 mins except the little girl who is being done every 30 mins ........... they have not lost suck reflex....so fingers crossed......... really runny tums though...have dropped condition in a few hours.......... but we won't give up..........


----------



## Fleur

Oh no - thats terrible news. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all.
I know they have the best care and best chance possible with you and your family. 
You all must be worn out.


----------



## Vixie

I'm so sorry things have gone this way fingers crossed that they will get over this hurdle


----------



## colliemerles

im sorry to read this to, fingers crossed and praying they all pick up again soon,


----------



## trekkiemo

I had a mum and litter with same problem ,mum gave pups bug through milk,took them all to vets ,all pups had jab mum too,only mum put on ABs and everything was ok,didn`t lose any of my little darlings.Because of this mum could feed when she wanted I started weaning a few days after . Hope it clears up soon and fingers and puppy toes crossed.xxx


----------



## tinamary

I will keep my fingers crossed for them.
I am sure with all your love and attention they will be fine.

I will be thinking about them. xx


----------



## Guest

so sorry to read this
hope mum and babies pick up really soon


----------



## Guest

Sending you good vibes - hoping to her some better news in themorning
regards
DT


----------



## justenuf

After a tiring night........all the pups are still hanging on.........Chloe has eaten some more chicken, so hopefully will start making some milk again......pups still squirting..... we have bathed Mum and babies to try and get rid of the bug from their coats and they are now settled in their bed, all covered up to keep them warm....... will keep hydrating them and keep fingers crossed........ update later :blink:


----------



## Guest

That sounds like a lot of hard work. Thoughts are with you and your family, two legged and four


----------



## Guest

My thoughts are with you, fingers crossed she keeps eating


----------



## kittykat

Thanks for the update Julie, I hope they all manage to shake this thing off .... glad they have you looking after them


----------



## tinamary

Glad hear they are doing their best at fighting it off.


----------



## Fleur

Thx for the update Julie.
Good to hear the pups are hanging on in there and Chloe is doing well considering.
Hugs to all the family.


----------



## Sarah.g

I came acros this thread last nite and wouldnt go to bed until I read the whole thing 

I Just wanted to say I think its wonderful that u get such amazing ppl like Julie and her family out there. There is not many ppl that would have done what u have. I take my hat off to you!

Well Done Julie! Keeping chloe, pups and u in my thoughts! :thumbup1:


----------



## Charlifarley

Just spent the last hour or so reading through all the posts. I'm sending you get well soon vibes from Dublin, my two cavi boys send their love too. You are doing amazing work with Chloe and her pups, hope they all get better soon. I will be checking in regularly and keeping my fingers crossed.:thumbup:


----------



## justenuf

Thank you Sarah g and Chalifarley ......... welcome onboard........we need as many good thoughts as we can to get through this one........ Chloe looking slightly brighter today but the pups still pooing disgusting yuk !!!! Have to get to them before her to try and ensure she not cleaning them and putting it back in her system......... she on antibiotics, so at least something going into pups via milk........
Ethan the main puggy man still off colour and one of the pug pups still not right....... others that have had it seem ok now and some haven't had it alt all...... weird or what !!!!!


----------



## trekkiemo

Glad you got Chloe ABs ,you certainly have your hands full,you must be exausted .Good thought coming your way ,all fingers and my 3 girl labs and puppy toes crossed all will be ok.xx`s too.


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed all will recover quickly.

Gentle hugs for them all xx


----------



## andrea 35

Hope it all clears up soon for you julie , it never rains but it pours lol .


----------



## Fleur

justenuf said:


> Thank you Sarah g and Chalifarley ......... welcome onboard........we need as many good thoughts as we can to get through this one........ Chloe looking slightly brighter today but the pups still pooing disgusting yuk !!!! Have to get to them before her to try and ensure she not cleaning them and putting it back in her system......... she on antibiotics, so at least something going into pups via milk........
> Ethan the main puggy man still off colour and one of the pug pups still not right....... others that have had it seem ok now and some haven't had it alt all...... weird or what !!!!!


You must all be exhausted, Gentle Hugs to everyone, pugs, cavi's and humans
Here's hoping that Ethan and the pug pup feel better soon and Chloe's pups make a speedy recovery. Good to hear that Chloe is starting to feel a little brighter. 
The quicker they all get back to normal the sooner you get the chance of a rest


----------



## justenuf

Ethan still quite poorly........the pups seem slightly better....I was advised to start them on some baby rice and goats milk, so after a messy time they seem quite settled ..... they are gorgeous little things.......big eyes gazing at me as if to say "what on earth is that you're putting in our mouths ?"......
ah well....tomorrow is another day.........


----------



## Ejay

Have read through this whole thread, and just wanted to say what an angel you are for rescuing this beautiful Cav and her babies. Its so sad that Chloe went through all of this, but how thankful she must be that you came to her rescue!

I have a little 9 month old Cavalier, and she is adorable, poorly, but very much adorable. My heart sinks when i hear stories like this, but at least this time there is a happy ending!

I really hope that mum, pups and Ethan are all feeling better soon!


----------



## justenuf

Chloe is obviously feeling better, as she is trying to steal the pups rice as we spoon feed them .....little minx !!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## ninja

justenuf said:


> Chloe is obviously feeling better, as she is trying to steal the pups rice as we spoon feed them .....little minx !!!!!! :laugh:


glad to hear she is feeling better, take the pups are doing better, how is your little guy ethan doing, ju


----------



## justenuf

kira99 said:


> glad to hear she is feeling better, take the pups are doing better, how is your little guy ethan doing, ju


Ethan is a little brighter today......eating chicken.....but whatever this was it was a nasty one ......... although it doesn't make sense to me as they haven't all had it (thank goodness) ....I can understand Chloe coming down with it as she was so weak to start with and then the pups as they are drinking off her....but Ethan is a strong boy and one of the 2 remaining pug pups has got it, but not the other one ... strange.............. Pups doing OK.... they still a bit messy but hopefully now the rice we're managing to get in them will help them firm up a bit ............


----------



## Fleur

That's fantastic - was just thinking of you all.
It's so good to hear Chloe is feeling better.
How are the Pups and the Pugs?
And how are you holding up?


----------



## justenuf

Chloe and the pups looking much brighter today. They have just had another bath, so they smell a bit sweeter too !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Awwww,
How cute are they 
Chloe is looking alot better,glad they are recovering well.

Gentle hugs xx


----------



## marion..d

they gorgeous, you doing a wonderful job with them.....


----------



## kittykat

Lovely pics!! Glad they are all feeling better!! It's making me broody for a cavvy now! LOL


----------



## Guest

Awww brilliant pics, they are looking great, so glad they are recovering well. xx


----------



## Fleur

Thx for posting the Pics. Chloe looks like a different dog to the pictures we first saw of her.
You have done a fantastic job.
I'm so happy to hear they are all a little better today.
The pups look very content with lovely fat tummies.


----------



## jilly40

not followed the thread a while:blushing: i canot believe the difference in chloe n the pups:thumbup: they all look brilliant.you must be so proudxx


----------



## Katie&Cody

Fantastic progress.
I think this is my favourite thread of the forum!!
Keep up the good work guys...glad mum and pups are on the road to recovery...
Me & Cody r thinking of you...
Lots of love an best wishies... xxx


----------



## Ejay

What beautiful littlr blenheims you have, all your hard work is definately showing, they are all beautiful (especially Chloe!) They remind me so much of Bailey when i picked her up 7 months ago - sooo tiny! How much do the little ones weigh? 

You're doing an amazing job, thanks to you there are five more happy little Cavs in the world - what an angel you are!


----------



## tinamary

They are adorable. I want them all to come and live with my lot. What fun it would be.

Chloe is looking really great considering what she has gone through. She deserves the very best and it looks like she is getting it. 
Great job you are doing with them all.


----------



## vizzy24

They are looking really good well done to you and chloe. Chloe looks like a differant dog!!!


----------



## andrea 35

Looking good , all of them but chloe ............ what a hunny .


----------



## Vixie

great pics they are all looking great, Chloe is an angel


----------



## sillymaja

Awww... They're gorgeous... so's Chloe!!

Worth every second of worry? I bet!! Most jealous


----------



## cav

aaaw lovely pics of mum and babes they are looking fab

well done you for doing this and rach

shame there is not a few more people in the world like you

what type of person sells a pregnant dog aarrrr makes my blood boil


----------



## jilly40

i told my hubby about chloe n he couldnt believe any body could be so calus as to sell a pregnant dog,he was so pleased she is safe nowxx


----------



## goldendance

well done to you both for all your hard work, xxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## justenuf

Pups still smelly.....but Chloe doesn't mind......:crazy:


----------



## kayz

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## tinamary

They are adorable. I am sooooooo pleased you rescued them.


----------



## jilly40

omg they are soo cute hunny xx


----------



## Fleur

justenuf said:


> View attachment 15811
> 
> 
> Pups still smelly.....but Chloe doesn't mind......:crazy:


They look lovely. I like Chloe's little scarf
Well done for pulling them through the illness.
Is everyone feeling better now?


----------



## justenuf

Fleur said:


> They look lovely. I like Chloe's little scarf
> Well done for pulling them through the illness.
> Is everyone feeling better now?


All seem to be on the mend except one Pug.....my 6 month old girly , Tia, is still unwell......although seems quite bright is still unable to keep anything inside her ........ maybe lasting longer because she's young........OR because she chews disgusting things !!!!!!!


----------



## Fleur

justenuf said:


> All seem to be on the mend except one Pug.....my 6 month old girly , Tia, is still unwell......although seems quite bright is still unable to keep anything inside her ........ maybe lasting longer because she's young........OR because she chews disgusting things !!!!!!!


sending Tia hugs, hope she's better soon,
My 2 are terrible for eating disgusting stuff as well they must have Iron stomaches


----------



## justenuf

Sunday 1st February 2009

















Pups much more lively today ....... still a bit squitty, so have all been bathed again.......and Chloe of course !!!!! Have cut their little nails..... they are beginning to act like proper 'little dogs' now.
Have found one of the girls has groin hernias...........so will take advise on that one.......have done some research, but opinions seem to differ ......


----------



## Guest

Wow, she looks so well! and the pups are huge! Well done you!


----------



## Guest

Aww they're all looking great. 

You're doing a wonderful job


----------



## Fleur

Chloe is just beautiful.
I can't believe how big the pups are getting.
Sorry to hear one of the little girls has hernias - I don't know anything about the condition myself.

Thx for posting the pics - it's really good to see them.


----------



## Ejay

Mum and pups look so content! they are gorgeous little Cav's. 
Hope the hernia is nothing too serious, let us know how you get on!


----------



## Guest

Just to say, I have been popping in to see how things are going on a regular basis, so glad things are on the up and thanks for the updates and lovely pics.
Hopefully the worst is over now.
They all look very content, well done


----------



## kittykat

Aww they are all looking so much better now and the pups are soooo cute! I hope the hernia is nothing to worry about, I dont think its that uncommon but then again I dont really know much!

I keep looking at the pics .... so adorable! (want one!!) LOL


----------



## justenuf

Well, we didn't have much snow...but Chloe was not impressed !!!!! Think she's kinda got used to her home comforts now and being outside in the cold is just a memory......bless her.....didn't stay out long enough to get a pic !!!!:yesnod:


----------



## tinamary

My nieces cavi would not go out in the snow last night and poooped in the house for the first time since she got him in june. lol


----------



## justenuf

Pups just been for a trundle...........


----------



## justenuf

with Mum keeping a watchful eye !!!!!


----------



## tinamary

Oh my goodness how wonderful to see them exploring.
Thanks sooo much for that.


----------



## kayz

Awwwww they are just gorgeous!!


----------



## andrea 35

How fantastic , all that hard work seems worth it all the more to see them looking so great , well done .


----------



## beansy

They are growing so quickly, thankyou for the pics thats made my day


----------



## marion..d

they are coming along brilliantly.............. how old are they now..i lazy dont want to have to go back in all the posts to find out lol


----------



## Lhasalover

That poor dog as gone through so much yet look how lovely she is with her puppies. Bless her shes an angel. Next week I will win the lotto then I will have them all ok? lol I have one cavalier and my daughter that lives next door as one thats always in my house. Would love more if i didn't have my old Shep and 3 Lhasa apso's but having 6 dogs here is enough. But when i win the lotto ill have a very very large house with the biggest bed so they can all sleep on it lol


----------



## rach1980

aww they are so cute.

its good to see the pups and mom are doing so well.


----------



## happysaz133

Wow, I've just read through all 16 pages of this thread, you are truly amazing taking on Chloe and her puppies, and from the photos, you have done a fantastic job! Chloe is looking great, as are the pups. Best of luck finding them all happy homes.


----------



## Fleur

Thx for posting more pic's. 
It's great to see the pups up and about, they look so fit and healthy.
Chloe is looking fab, and she seems to be a great mum - well done all of you.


----------



## Guest

Aww how cute are their little faces in the pics, they look so cute when they are up exploring, Chloe is looking great aswell.


----------



## pettpaintings

Whew that was an epic storyI have just read through the whole saga and am just so amazed at the two opposing facets of the human race~ can't say what my thoughts are on the ******* that had her mated and then put her up for sale at the point of whelping but I am truly truly impressed by the folks who have rallied round and saved poor Chloe and her pups from god knows what fate 
I hope she goes from strength to strength and eventually reward you with love and trust she is one lucky little girl and her pups are beautiful, well done everyone involved! xx


----------



## spitzcav3

What gorgeous puppies and Chloe is looking so well, hard to believe it's the same dog. My Luke is sending Cavi kisses to Chloe and the puppies, such an adorable breed.


----------



## MelanieW34

Well im working at home today...so just read all 63 pages!

What a story of highs and lows, poor Chloe was blessed to be found by you and taken away from a horrible life into one of love and kindness. 

Her pups are perfect and she looks like becoming a good little mum 

The first miracle of the new year.

As for the woman that sold her...she has her conscience to answer to.


----------



## spid

I don't often come off the cat forum to the dog but I am so pleased that I did today 63 pages in one sitting is enough to make your eyes bleed but such a marvellous rescue story - fantastic. You are an absolute credit!


----------



## justenuf

Update on Chloe and the pups:
Chloe is spending more time out of the room with the pups now and mixing more with the other dogs...........I was worried how she would get on but she has put the baby pugs in their place and the older dogs have just accepted her as one of the pack, which is a relief. Another relief, after a week of worrying, is that the cavi pups are now eating...... they have had some chicken today and are at this precise moment, tucking into tuna........ I have so whittled about them this week, but as Mark reminded me....they are a week behind due to the setback they had when they were all ill. Their coats are looking a lot better now and they have little personalities developing........My coat however is looking decidedly greyer and I think it's off to the shop for a hair dye !!!!!!!!! Might even treat myself to a cut before Crufts !!!!!


----------



## tinamary

Aww thats great news that they are all better now and over the worst of whatever it was.
Can we have some more pics when you have time that is. lol

I really need a puppy fix


----------



## Fleur

justenuf said:


> Their coats are looking a lot better now and they have little personalities developing........My coat however is looking decidedly greyer and I think it's off to the shop for a hair dye !!!!!!!!! Might even treat myself to a cut before Crufts !!!!!


Julie- you so deserve a treat after everything you have done.
It's good to hear that Chloe is mixing with the other dogs and people in the family, she has come such a long way from that terrified little girl we all saw in those first pics. :thumbsup:
It's great news the pups are eating properly now. 
How old are they now?


----------



## Georges Mum

lovely to read the updates! Are they about 4 weeks old?


----------



## Ejay

So glad to hear that the pups are coming along great and that chloe is having a break and settling into the pack! 

I think you deserve a whole pamper day with all the amazing work you have done for these babies - definately treat yourself to that haircut!!


----------



## Katie&Cody

Just caught up again on the last four or five pages since i last wrote...and what a lovely suprise that the pups are now eating again and much better and the pics are just amazing... especially the ones with them exploring and Chloe kissing them... What a wonderfull mother she is tunring out to be... Also very glad that she is mixing...this I would imagine will help build her trust even further... bless her!!
Well done Julie & Mark and all the people that have helped...you have turned such a heartbreaking story into a miracle!! You should be very proud of yourselves...and regardless one anyone says one DOES make a difference, just remember you are doing what you can!! and that is all that matters...

((((Hugs from Katie, Kevin & Cody-Lee))))

Now go and get that cut and colour - you deserve it sweetie xxxxx :thumbsup:


----------



## ad_1980

Julie i just read through the entire thread - 63 pages of it!

Can i just say you are a super mum! You're like a foster mum except you got so much more on your hands! Super Foster Mum! If only there were more people like you in the world. 

Any more news regarding the RSPCA Julle?

Stupid previous owner - i want to kill that person. Why do people own dogs if they aren't prepared for the responsibilty? I bet its too late to get the guy in trouble now - he or she has prob moved somewhere and the RSPCA won't be able to find him/her to prosecute or anything  

I hope you will keep chloe forever Julie. She's only just started trusting you - itll be harder for her to trust another stranger seeing as how she was treated by another owner.

Well done super mum, and well done rach and to all others that have helped Julie


----------



## justenuf

Whenever Chloe goes a visiting, she is bombarded by hungry mouths......well you would think they were hungry !!!!! Starving even ..........

She does get a rest sometimes..........


----------



## Georges Mum

Hi I must say that she has put a lot of weight on!!! She looks great - you would not guess her history!! Well Done!


----------



## justenuf

Our gorgeous babies......5 weeks old.........:thumbup:


----------



## marion..d

she looks great, pups do too... you have done a great job with them all


----------



## justenuf

Thanks guys....when you see them looking like this......it makes all the heartache worth it...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Georges Mum

you make it look easy!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## tinamary

Oh they are absolutely beautiful. I want them all.
Chloe is a great mum after all she has been through isn't she?.

Thanks for the piccys i can go to bed happy now after a horrid day.


----------



## Fleur

Chloe looks really healthy. her coat looks lovely.
It's good to see she gets a rest and the puppies are gorgeous.
(I want to come and dognap them all)
Wow 5 weeks already


----------



## Ejay

:001_wub: I think i am in love :001_wub:
Chloe and the pups are all little stunners, Blenheims are my favourite colour cavaliers, and these are all looking lovely!

You must feel so proud every time you look at little Chloe. What beautiful babies she's produced!


----------



## jilly40

just caught up again  wow they are so cute .mum looks so much better from the skin n bones i saw last  you must be incredibly proud xx


----------



## pettpaintings

Wow those pups are gorgeous and a real credit to you and all your hard work Chloe looks sooooo well now you would never guess what she has been through~ she's a lucky little dog to have been rescued into your loving home~ I take my hat off to you xx


----------



## andrea 35

Lovely pups , and mum is looking very well too .


----------



## Guest

They all look just lush, you have done such a great job with them well done hun xx


----------



## Tigerneko

Hope they're all doing good 

Have they all found homes to go to yet?


----------



## Guest

*WOW*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## justenuf

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Hope they're all doing good
> 
> Have they all found homes to go to yet?


They are all doing well.......eating , sleeping, terrorising their mother....you know the norm !!!!

I have a home for 1 little girl, hopefully, but as yet have not advertised them......so if anyone knows anyone that deserves a very special 'Chloe Pup' let me know ...........


----------



## noushka05

cant believe i've missed this thread out,Just so happy to read through the posts & find out the wonderful outcome of this beautiful little dog & her babies. Well done to everyone who helped save Chloe.xxxx


----------



## justenuf

Well, we have reached 6 weeks of age..... so time for an update......
They are GORGEOUS !!!!!! but maybe I am biased....:yesnod:

Here's some pics I took this morning........


----------



## justenuf

Here's some more


----------



## Guest

Gosh,
That time has gone quickly!

They are gorgeous,well done to Chloe and you all,

How's Chloe doing now ?


----------



## noushka05

aww they are absolutley Gorgeous


----------



## Ejay

Julie, they are stunners, i must admit though, out of them all Chloe has stolen my heart :001_wub:

You have done such a brilliant job with them all, how lovely it is to see Chloe in her own bed and seeing so relaxed - they are a credit to you x


----------



## cherrie_b

I have just read this entire thread and I am really really pleased for Chloe and her new family! Well done to everyone for your hard work!  

The pups, and Chloe, are beautiful!! :eek6:


----------



## Debi

have just read this entire thread. What a rollercoaster of emotions. So pleased that Chloe and her pups are doing so well. well done to Julie, her family and all those involved. You are all very special people.


----------



## reddogs

Have just read this thread and all I can say is that I take my hat off to you Julie, you have done such a wonderful thing, I hope that you find some lovely forever homes for those pups.

Keep up the good work


----------



## justenuf

Couldn't resist putting these on....... Chloe and Blossom Pug and my 10 to 2 babies..........


----------



## Guest

They are all looking so relaxed now


----------



## justenuf

rona said:


> They are all looking so relaxed now


They are..... but we still have moments when Chloe remembers........it's so sad :001_unsure:


----------



## LesleyR25

I only joined this forum last night and spent a good hour or more reading through all the posts. I dont know how many times I cried but it was a good few. justenuf you have done a wonderful job and it really touches my heart to know that in a world like ours there are still wonderful people like you and those who helped and supported you through. Chloe is such a strong little girl that has been brought on by pure love and commitment. Good luck with the pups and I am 110% sure you will have no problems finding them the brilliant homes that they deserve.


----------



## justenuf

Thank you Lesley


----------



## Fleur

Blossom pug and Chloe look gorgeous.
The pups look so cute.
I can't believe how well they have all done.


----------



## justenuf

He won't speak to me when he sees I have put this on here.......but it was such a lovely pic........ Mark cuddling Chloes baby, Chloe happy on his knee and Blossom Pug standing (or laying) on guard......... ah well peace, perfect peace !!!


----------



## Guest

They look very at home!!!!............are you not just slightly tempted to keep one?
DT


----------



## tinamary

They all look so relaxed and happy. Chloe seems really at home now.


----------



## justenuf

DoubleTrouble said:


> They look very at home!!!!............are you not just slightly tempted to keep one?
> DT


Very, very, very tempted.....but Chloe is staying and we are bulging at the seams.........things haven't gone quite as we expected......have ended up running on 2 pug babies and already had my Irish booked before Chloe came along, so what with them and the ones here already we are pretty hectic....
just want wonderful homes for them.......have 1 already...just need another 3 !!!


----------



## Lumpy

Chloe looks a different dog and the puppies are gorgeous snuggle muffins. Are you going to let Chloe keep one of her pups or is your house over-run with four leggeds already?


----------



## Guest

justenuf said:


> Very, very, very tempted.....but Chloe is staying and we are bulging at the seams.........things haven't gone quite as we expected......have ended up running on 2 pug babies and already had my Irish booked before Chloe came along, so what with them and the ones here already we are pretty hectic....
> just want wonderful homes for them.......have 1 already...just need another 3 !!!


Think it would be an idea to post again using the breed as the title, I have noticed when googling before that petforums does feature very highly on google rage ranking.
Also being the weekend there may be a few people browsing the net for pets.
Just an idea - and assuming that it would not be breaking any forum rules
regards
DT


----------



## goldendance

soooooooooooo truely lovely, hope you find special new owners for them,


----------



## justenuf

Thanks DT will try that x


----------



## justenuf

When you've had enough of the kids....let the pug take over !!!!


----------



## Guest

Aww surrogate mama :biggrin5:


----------



## Georges Mum

bless!! Chloe looks really well!! You would not guess what went on from the look of her!!!


----------



## ad_1980

justenuf said:


> Very, very, very tempted.....but Chloe is staying and we are bulging at the seams.........things haven't gone quite as we expected......have ended up running on 2 pug babies and already had my Irish booked before Chloe came along, so what with them and the ones here already we are pretty hectic....
> just want wonderful homes for them.......have 1 already...just need another 3 !!!


Aw Julie if we didn't have Mika i'd have persuaded my mom to buy one of the puppies.

Have they developed any personalities yet?


----------



## kellybaker

I'll always take a pug off your hands :lol:


----------



## Guest

That little pug has had as much to do with Chloes rehabilitation as anyone else
Please give her an extra cuddle from me


----------



## justenuf

rona said:


> That little pug has had as much to do with Chloes rehabilitation as anyone else
> Please give her an extra cuddle from me


Will do....all of my 4 leggeds in fact..... they have all played their part in Chloes journey away from the dark side and into the sunshine.....love them all xxx


----------



## justenuf

Good news....... Have had a lovely couple her this morning, who have booked a little girl from Chloes litter......... 2 left now.....


----------



## Georges Mum

Thats great news! You must be feeling relieved your numbers are going down and nice families are coming forward.


----------



## MAD ABOUT CAVS

Thats awful, poor dog, why are people so insensitive , it makes me so mad.:mad2:


----------



## justenuf

Update... whilst at a show on Sunday, I got chatting to a lady (Helena) with cavaliers.........turned out she was on the committee of a cavalier club and was horrified to hear Chloes story. She was even more horrified to hear that her club had refused to help. Luckily Rach was at the show and Helena went to talk to her, as she had been the one who had contacted the breed club all those weeks ago. Once she had been filled in with the details of the telephone call by Rach she asked us to put it all down on paper, every detail and it would be taken to the next committee meeting. We received a call from her last night. The new secretary of the club wants all the information and has agreed to put Chloes pups on their puppy line ....... although with the people coming forward for these little pups I don't think we will need puppyline !!! It is, however, comforting to know that the breed club is now aware that help was refused for Chloe and that in the future this situation should not occur again......... Thank you Helena for jumping on board x

Our darling Chloe.........may you always be the twinkling star, that lights up peoples memories and makes them think.........'Yes, one does make a difference' ..........Love you sweetheart xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

thats good news - have you rehomed to anyone on here?


----------



## justenuf

coolkat said:


> thats good news - have you rehomed to anyone on here?


Not as yet....


----------



## Guest

Well done Helena.
Is there any news about the thing that used to have Chloe, or is that still ongoing?


----------



## justenuf

rona said:


> Well done Helena.
> Is there any news about the thing that used to have Chloe, or is that still ongoing?


No news yet.......but still living in hope that they deal with her.....


----------



## archiebaby

i think there is plently of people who would love to deal with her
well done julie and hope the puppies all have lovely homes soon


----------



## DUSTY

Hi, i've just found this thread, i'm so glad that chloe found a fabulous couple to look after her and her pups.

I've looked on the site that she was advertised on and thankfully they don't have anyone selling the breed of dog i've got but i'm still upset at the amount of dogs being sold there.

In my work i've seen some awful conditions for dogs (and other animals ) and have always reported them but i'm afraid I dont' have much faith in the RSPCA I much prefer local rescues.

Considering the money the RSPCA gets..........well I think it's been said many times on this thread.


----------



## pettpaintings

Just popped in to catch up  Aw thats such great news about the homes for those precious pups, and the awareness that's spreading about this little dogs plight
The piccy of your pug babysitting those pups is just wonderful, what an ecxeptional family you have there, this world could do with many more like you~ I take my hat off to you and yours :thumbup: xx


----------



## justenuf

Thank you guys............we are really pleased that we have found special homes for the little ones....but now comes the hard bit.........we have to let them go...........:crying:


----------



## justenuf

Well here we are on page 70 of this thread............and what a journey it's been........it seems like yesterday that I first posted on here.....worried sick about the little cavi girl we had just bought/rescued .............now, today, I am proud and a little sad to tell you all that the first of her babies has left the nest.

I am really pleased that this little girl has gone to 'one of us' .......'TinaMary', thank you so much for giving our little girl a wonderful home........it is lovely that this precious one will still be part of our community and we can follow her progress with you. It was great to meet you and Craig and hope that our 'mad' household was not too much for you !!!!!!!!

Enjoy your life baby girl............


----------



## Guest

Oh dear TinaMary, I hope you know what you have let yourself in for from us forum members
A lifetime of updates will be required
seriously though, I do hope everything goes smoothly with all the pups, as I am sure it will now be plain sailing for their mum


----------



## justenuf

Had a call from Tina..........Tilly (as she was called when she left us) had a good journey home and had eaten a small amount............Tina said it was like having a new baby in the house..........hopefully with no sleepless nights !!!


----------



## andrea 35

justenuf said:


> Thank you guys............we are really pleased that we have found special homes for the little ones....but now comes the hard bit.........we have to let them go...........:crying:


I think this is why i have descided i couldnt breed dogs lol . My hat goes off to you for doing your best for Chloe and her little ones , im glad they have found forever homes , i bet you were like a police woman when vetting people for the job of lifetime carer .


----------



## justenuf

Chloe is pleased to announce that all her babies have gone to their forever homes.......

Now she says "It's all about me !!! "

Will keep posting her achievements..........if that's ok with everyone


----------



## Guest

Yes please


----------



## Fleur

justenuf said:


> Chloe is pleased to announce that all her babies have gone to their forever homes.......
> 
> Now she says "It's all about me !!! "
> 
> Will keep posting her achievements..........if that's ok with everyone


Yes please - it would be wonderful to hear how Chloe grows in confidence and starts creating mischief with Shirley Pug :biggrin:


----------



## Ejay

I'm so pleased that you found forever homes for all Chloes babies, at least you get to hold on tight to Chloe for the lovely Cavalier Cuddles! I for one will be more than happy to read about Chloe's antics - she's a beautiful girl, and so deserves the love that you have shown her! x x


----------



## Tigerneko

aww bless her! I bet the house seems a lot quieter now they've all gone!

I'm sure everyone would love to follow Chloe's progress still, it doesn't just stop with the puppies 

you've done such a fab job with her, it's been amazing to see the transformation and the huge changes she's made, and she's made them all so well


----------



## Georges Mum

oh yes... and lots of photos please!!!


----------



## Guest

Thats good news they've all gone to loving homes, well done for all your hard work. 
Would love updates on Chloe, she has stolen all our hearts xx


----------



## cavlover

Pleased to hear that all the pups have gone to loving homes. Would love to hear how Chloe gets on .


----------



## justenuf

Here she is today....puppyless and just had a nice pampering bath......her coat is very thin but the conditioner we have used has made it nice and silky and she smells.........gorgeous !!!!!
!


----------



## Ejay

Awww Chloe, you are a beauty!!


----------



## Georges Mum

justenuf said:


> Here she is today....puppyless and just had a nice pampering bath......her coat is very thin but the conditioner we have used has made it nice and silky and she smells.........gorgeous !!!!!
> !
> View attachment 17447
> 
> 
> View attachment 17448


does she know her pups are completely gone? Will she be ok?


----------



## allypaws

awww chloe looks so sweat and calm


----------



## justenuf

She has had a little sniff around where their pen used to be....but doesn't seem distressed at all...........the little devils did not give her a minutes peace and she used to stress if we kept her away from them.........so hopefully now, she can relax properly without any worry.
Updates received on the pups say they are all settling well.


----------



## Guest

justenuf said:


> She has had a little sniff around where their pen used to be....but doesn't seem distressed at all...........the little devils did not give her a minutes peace and she used to stress if we kept her away from them.........so hopefully now, she can relax properly without any worry.
> Updates received on the pups say they are all settling well.


You'll have to get them all to join the forum and tell their tales of the pups growing up


----------



## tinamary

Sorry its taken me so long to post but my comp has blown up. (literally smoke coming out of the back) so im using a friends.

Just wanted to give you an update on Tilly. Thanks Julie and Mark for making us so welcome, it was lovely to meet you all.

Well Tilly is adorable and we love her to bits. Her charactor is wonderful and she is sooooo tiny. I think she has grown twice the size of what she was since we picked her up though.

It was great to meet her mum chloe and the rest of the family. I did feel like Cruella taking the pup away though. 
I have spent the whole week telling Tilly how beautiful she is. I think she knows now.

She has fitted in lovely with all the other animals except one of our cats who hid in the wardrobe from Sunday to Wednesday only venturing out when tilly was asleep. He is getting much better and will sit on top of the chair and watch her now.

We took her to the vets for her first injection and she was really upset and yelped for ages after. It made me shake like a leaf.

I can see she is going to be spoiled as her dad (Craig) went out yesterday and bought her more toys and a beautiful pink diamonte collar, ready for when she can go out. she looks so pretty in it.

I will post some piccys when i get my new comp.


----------



## Guest

Wow thanks for that, I was hoping that we would get to hear about the babies.
Glad everything is going well


----------



## justenuf

Just read Tinas post about Tilly.........great to hear she's doing OK.
Received these pics today from Lucys owners........


----------



## justenuf

Heres a pic I had through of Bailey......the only little boy in the litter.....


----------



## Guest

:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::biggrin:


----------



## justenuf

Chloe and her Amazing Technicolor Collar !!!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

just to say my blood has boiled during this thread... 
my relief for chloe immense the last few months and finally the first near tear after reading the post from tinamary as someone has become the apple of someone's eye this week, 
i love Chloe's new glam collar. Its a lovely story... quite unbelievable but Chloe has made her pups happy and put smiles on the faces of a few hundred!!

Julie - you and your hubby have done a great thing and made a huge difference!!!


----------



## justenuf

Whilst we were having Chloes collar made...I told her story to the two ladies on the stand...........there were 3 of us in tears.........she has certainly touched a few hearts :001_wub:

The little pink flower on her collar was a gift from them x


----------



## Georges Mum

justenuf said:


> Whilst we were having Chloes collar made...I told her story to the two ladies on the stand...........there were 3 of us in tears.........she has certainly touched a few hearts :001_wub:


it is quite unbelievable - the outcome is so different to what would have happened. Did you take her to crufts!!!


----------



## justenuf

coolkat said:


> it is quite unbelievable - the outcome is so different to what would have happened. Did you take her to crufts!!!


No she didn't come to Crufts.............. she is still too nervous to take out of the house really........... she stayed at home and was spoiled by my girls .......:yesnod:


----------



## Georges Mum

justenuf said:


> No she didn't come to Crufts.............. she is still too nervous to take out of the house really........... she stayed at home and was spoiled by my girls .......:yesnod:


yes - not forgetting the famous shirley pug!!!


----------



## justenuf

Shirley Pug did go to Crufts and amazingly won 4th place in her class !!!!! Handled brilliantly by my daughter Bethan.


----------



## Georges Mum

justenuf said:


> Shirley Pug did go to Crufts and amazingly won 4th place in her class !!!!! Handled brilliantly by my daughter Bethan.


hey wow - thats something to celebate! i hope she enjoyed it!!! She is a very friendly creature - i bet chloe missed having her around!


----------



## justenuf

coolkat said:


> hey wow - thats something to celebate! i hope she enjoyed it!!! She is a very friendly creature - i bet chloe missed having her around!


Plenty more here to keep her company....and Chloe probably enjoyed the peace........Shirley has lots to say for herself, as does her Mum Blossom pug.:scared:


----------



## Georges Mum

justenuf said:


> Plenty more here to keep her company....and Chloe probably enjoyed the peace........Shirley has lots to say for herself, as does her Mum Blossom pug.:scared:


did blossom go too?


----------



## justenuf

Yes, Blossom, Shirley and Ethan..........


----------



## Georges Mum

justenuf said:


> Yes, Blossom, Shirley and Ethan..........


who is ethan? did they all get prizes?


----------



## justenuf

Ethan is 1 of our pugs.....he got 2nd, but Bloss only got shortlisted (we were happy about that though, it was a big class).....but it was an improvement on last year as she got off her lead then and ran around the ring !!!!!

Chloe is curled up asleep with Ethan as I type.......


----------



## Guest

What a lovely ending to a sad begining.

Julie and Mark you are amazing,what you have done for chloe and her babies is something very very special.

Thank you for the updates and please continue to post,she is one special little girl.

Gentle hugs to you all xx


----------



## Fleur

Thx Tinamary for the puppy update - sounds like Tilly will be very well loved forever

Chloe is looking really well, and the pups are so sweet.
I'm loving Chloe's collar, where did you get it? I would love one like it for my little girl.

Congratulations to you all on your success at Crufts, well done Bethan and give the Pugs a big cuddle from me.


----------



## justenuf

Fleur said:


> Thx Tinamary for the puppy update - sounds like Tilly will be very well loved forever
> 
> Chloe is looking really well, and the pups are so sweet.
> I'm loving Chloe's collar, where did you get it? I would love one like it for my little girl.
> 
> Congratulations to you all on your success at Crufts, well done Bethan and give the Pugs a big cuddle from me.


Thanks for that........Chloes collar came from Crufts......had it made up as we waited.........will see if I can see them at another show and get a website address for you. All pups seem to be doing well and making their new families very happy.........Chloe on the other hand is becoming a little minx, jumped out of the croft pen this morning !!!!!!! Confidence growing every day and the waggiest tail you ever did see !!!!


----------



## Fleur

justenuf said:


> Thanks for that........Chloes collar came from Crufts......had it made up as we waited.........will see if I can see them at another show and get a website address for you. All pups seem to be doing well and making their new families very happy.........Chloe on the other hand is becoming a little minx, jumped out of the croft pen this morning !!!!!!! Confidence growing every day and the waggiest tail you ever did see !!!!


Thx - in a strange way it's great to hear that Chloe is up to mischief:thumbsup:


----------



## hobo99

Just seen the pics of chloe and her collar, what a little princess she looks in it, :001_smile: its been such a wonderful story, she is such a lucky girl to have people like you to care for her, i think you have done a wonders looking after chloe and her pups, if not for you and your care i hate to think who she would have ended up with, you have my full admiration. suz


----------



## Guest

really pleased to hear that Chloe is beginning to show her true character, hopefully she won't give you too much trouble
I'm sure you will smile even if she does


----------



## justenuf

rona said:


> really pleased to hear that Chloe is beginning to show her true character, hopefully she won't give you too much trouble
> I'm sure you will smile even if she does


We certainly will !!!!!!!!!


----------



## justenuf

Chloe has made a giant step for cavalierkind today ...........she went out for the first time with the pack and enjoyed a long run around the fields....off lead........my heart was in my mouth when I let her go, but she came back....she must love us and I am so proud of her........forgot my camera....but will take next time and catch her joie de vivre


----------



## Guest

Slapped wrists for not having camera
But thrilled to learn Chloe is finally experiencing life!
Thanks for keeping us up to speed
DT


----------



## Guest

Just a normal little dog now eh?
So pleased


----------



## Georges Mum

thats fantastic news !!! really pleased to hear that!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleur

Great news that Chloe enjoyed her outing.
Thx for th update - next time remember the camera
It's so good to hear she is being a 'normal' dog.


----------



## Vixie

thats fantastic news, she is a far cry from the scared skinny dog you took in, you have done a fantastic job with her and now have a happy, healthy dog do show for it, and yes pics next time please


----------



## pettpaintings

Aww thats fantastic  what a long way she has come in such a relatively short time~ hopefully now she will embrace her new life with you and forget all about her previous hellish existance. she truly is a "rescued dog" well done !!!


----------



## partybunnie

I have read the whole of this thread now and I am so please that Chloe and her babies are loved The amount of support and the kindness of people like you both restores my faith in the human animal. :thumbup1:


----------



## doggiesgalore

Over the past fews days, whenever time could be spared, I have read this thread from beginning to where we are now (wont say the end as hopefully it isnt, only another beginning). Like the rest of you, I have fumed, been very sad even enough to feel the tears fall. But as the as story continued I found myself smiling more and more, even laughing on the odd occasion. 
Julie and Mark I can only agree with what everyone else before me has said. You are both such wonderful loving caring people. Chloe is such a very lucky girl to have found you both and your fabulous family. I look forward to, hopefully, reading all about Chloe's continuing progress and updates on her beautifully puppies. On behalf of Chloe and her puppies may I say a big big thank you to both of you for saving her and them from such an awlful wicked live. Now she's living the life of luxury. Long may it continue you. God bless you both.


----------



## tinamary

While i have access to a comp today i will tell you all how Tilly is getting on.
She is growing both in size and charactor, she is absolutley a part of the family and i can not and would not imagine life without her now.

All the family love her to bits and she has fitted in to our life like she has always lived here.

We have Tillyproofed the garden and she loves being out there with my grandog and the chicken.
It was very funny today as she thought that the chicken would like to play with her, she chased it round the garden twice and the chicken must have thought im not having this. The chicken stopped turned round and flapped her wings. Tilly stopped in her tracks and came running over to me at ninety miles an hour. 
She now has great respect for the chicken and does not chase her anymore.

She is allowed out now so we took her out for the first time walking on Sunday. She was not impressed that she had to go in the same direction as me but soon got the hang of it.


----------



## Vixie

its lovely to hear how one of the pups is doing, she sounds like a great little girl and very funny, thanks for sharing her news with us


----------



## Guest

That's wonderful, she sounds as if she's going to have a very happy life


----------



## doggiesgalore

Yes, it is so nice to hear how one of Chloe's puppies is doing. 
Thank you for share Tilly's update with us Tinamary.


----------



## justenuf

Here's a pic of Chloe with her Mothers Day pressie that Tilly sent for her.......
Thanks again Tina.......and the others enjoyed the chews !!!!


----------



## Guest

Beautiful, just beautiful


----------



## Fleur

Lovely picture - Chloe just gets more gorgeous everyday.
How clever of Tilly to send a mothers day gift.


----------



## vizzy24

She looks like a different dog!! You have done so well getting her back to a healthy looking happy dog :thumbup:


----------



## doggiesgalore

Fleur said:


> Lovely picture - Chloe just gets more gorgeous everyday.
> How clever of Tilly to send a mothers day gift.


My sentiments exactly. Bless her little heart.


----------



## ad_1980

justenuf forgive me but i haven't been catching up on this thread lately...but i know all the pups have gone to good homes...but one question - WHO IS TILLY NOW?


----------



## Lucysmom

hi justenuf,
I have always been reading this thread and never posted too horrified to believe mans in humanitie to dog. you are a hero in each and every way. 

I some times look at Chloe and wonder how on earth such a tiny little girl managed to give birth and keep four puppies.

her will to live and be a good mother must be incredible strong.

she is a little miracle in each and every way and you and rach and everyone who helped along the way will be considered dog heros by me and everyone on here.

wish there was an award we could put you through for.

hugs and doggy kisses

Rachel Lucy Jessie and Dane


----------



## justenuf

ad_1980 said:


> justenuf forgive me but i haven't been catching up on this thread lately...but i know all the pups have gone to good homes...but one question - WHO IS TILLY NOW?


Tilly, is Chloes Baby, who went to live with Tina.....a member of this forum.
Just waiting for Tinas computer to get better and then we'll have pics......


----------



## tinamary

ad_1980 said:


> justenuf forgive me but i haven't been catching up on this thread lately...but i know all the pups have gone to good homes...but one question - WHO IS TILLY NOW?


Tilly is the most wonderful little charactor and is such a happy little girl. Her tail wags constantly and she is always putting a smile on our faces at what she gets up to next. I am still without my own comp at home. I will get some photos soon.

She is growing everyday and is such a love. 
I am sooooooooooooooooooo pleased we have her.

She has not quite mastered the house training yet but we are getting there. She does do her business in the garden more than she does in the house now. Our sons dog looks after her in the garden and watches everything she does out there. The cats have now got used to her jumping out on them from behind the settee when they least expect it.

She is starting training on Monday. That should be fun.
I used to teach training there and could do it myself but the contact with other people and dogs will be great for her, plus all the noises and different smells will make her better to cope with anything.

I will post some piccys, i think i have more piccys of Tilly than i do of the kids when they were growing up. lol


----------



## doggiesgalore

Hi Tinamary, Glad to hear Tllly is doing so well. It amazing how they take control of your heart, isn't it.

Hi Justenuf, How is Chloe now. Would love to see some pics of her please.


----------



## sami

It's now 1.49am.. I couldn't go to bed until I had finished reading! 

You've done such a great job with Chloe.. It warms my heart to see so many people pulling together, and doing such a great thing! 

I've been a member of another animal forum for a couple of years now, and it's got to the stage where everyone jumps down each other's throat if they don't think what they are doing is right..

It's lovely to see a forum that is more like a community.. where people can all pull together, and be nice to each other!! 

I think I might hang about for a while here!  

Much love to you and your four leggeds, from Me and mine.  xx


----------



## justenuf

Hi everyone, been away a while due to operation on leg...........

Update.....we received a letter of apology from the Cavalier of Wales Club for not offering help when the 'Chloe situation' was taken to them way back on the 1st January.......... the committee has now changed and Chloes 'story' was read out at their last meeting........I was told there were tears shed and horror at the lack of help offered. The kind members of the committee decided that due to the financial outlay we had, they wanted to donate £350.00 to us to help with costs. 
We had only been talking the day before about having Chloe spayed, but could not afford it at this time..........now we will be able to have it done and Chloe can live the rest of her life without the hassle of seasons and certainly no more pregnancies. 
Chloe continues to enjoy life, running around the field every day with the pack.....she is a very good escape artist, clearing child proof gates at one leap !!! Her weight has gone up considerably and her coat is growing back....so some new pics coming soon.........
As always when Easter approaches, my thoughts turn to the circle of life......new life, new hope and this year has certainly brought us a good example of what that means. Chloe has a new life and new hope as do her puppies.......whatever you do this weekend take some time out to enjoy the simple pleasures ............like the wag of a tail........x


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the update, always lovely to hear how she is doing.
I hope you are getting better too


----------



## Rach

I have just read the first 30 pages and am in tears again 
She is such a lucky girl x


----------



## Guest

I have just checked the original OPs profile, they are still login in, so have left a pm thanking them for Chloe


----------



## justenuf

rona said:


> I have just checked the original OPs profile, they are still login in, so have left a pm thanking them for Chloe


Thanks for doing that..........never thought....typical me !!! :mad2:


----------



## Fleur

Thanks for the update - it's good to hear Chloe is doing well.
Thank you Julie for doing so much to help this girl and thank you muse08 for bringing Chloe to our attention.
Looking forward to seeing new photo's of a happy healthy Chloe.
Perhaps someone who is very clever could make a slide show telling Chloe's stories in pics from then to now?


----------



## doggiesgalore

Thank you Justenuf for the update on Chloe. I was so pleased to hear the CKCS in Wales came to their senses. It was hard to believe they wasn't very helpful in th beginning. But so pleased they have come through for Chloe in the end. The donation is definitely going towards a good cause and, hopefully, Chloe will benefit from it for years to come. God bless you and your family for taking Chloe in and giving her and her puppies a chance in life.
Look forward very much indeed to seeing pics of Chloe in the near future.

On another note, I was very sorry to read you have had to have an operation on your leg. Having had a few on one of mine I know how much of an invalid you become for several weeks following the op. So I am sending lots of good vibes that the operation was a complete success and wish you a speedy recovery. Make the most of the rest


----------



## muse08

rona said:


> I have just checked the original OPs profile, they are still login in, so have left a pm thanking them for Chloe


No need to thank me, so glad she is now safe and wel.
I have 3 ckc spaniels myself and i was just horrified that someone could sell a pregnant bitch( of any breed really). They should be ashamed of themselves.

What a wonderfull job you have done!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

muse08 said:


> No need to thank me, so glad she is now safe and wel.
> I have 3 ckc spaniels myself and i was just horrified that someone could sell a pregnant bitch( of any breed really). They should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> What a wonderfull job you have done!:thumbup:


Ah yes, but where would she have ended up if it wasn't for you
It doesn't bear thinking about


----------



## justenuf

Update on Chloe :

Chloe was spayed on Tuesday........it all went very well and she is her normal self again now...........we were worried that it would be too much for her but the vets we use are amazing and gave her 'special' treatment. I believe they even got a waggy tail !!!! So no more babies for Chloe, just a life full of fun....
and pugs !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleur

That's fantastic news.
It says so much for your love and care that she was strong enough to go through the op.
I'm really pleased it went well and she managed a quick wag of her tail.
Hope all the pugs are well, and Shirley Pug is still looking out for Chloe


----------



## tinamary

I am so glad that Chloe is ok. But sad she cannot have anymore. Tilly is such a delight I would not hesitate at another 4.


----------



## doggiesgalore

So please to hear Chloe has had her op and all has gone well.
She couldn't be in better hands and paws

Sending hugs and kisses for all of them xxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko

aww, glad to hear the op was successful and she's back to her happy little self 

Chloe is so lucky to be where she is now


----------



## Guest

Tough little girl isn't she?


----------



## justenuf

rona said:


> Tough little girl isn't she?


She certainly is !!!!!! Little minx keeps jumping over the child gate.......thinks it's funny........ and she's dancing more since she's had the op.....maybe I should have it done !!!!!!!! Could do with a little more get up and go.....


----------



## tinamary

Hope Chloes ok
We went to training with Tilly last night. She is such a little star and did everything brilliantly. One of the trainers actually called her sit perfect.
She wipes her feet now when we ask her. She is soooooo clever. Maybe im a bit biased.


----------



## Guest

tinamary said:


> Hope Chloes ok
> We went to training with Tilly last night. She is such a little star and did everything brilliantly. One of the trainers actually called her sit perfect.
> She wipes her feet now when we ask her. She is soooooo clever. Maybe im a bit biased.


One very proud owner, and why not :thumbup:


----------



## tinamary

Here are some pics of Tilly helping me to feed the guinea pigs. She kept running of with the veg.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## tinamary

Here she is just looking pretty


----------



## tinamary

And after a hard day


----------



## Guest

I can see, she's going to be spoilt like her mum


----------



## ad_1980

tinamary said:


> Here she is just looking pretty
> 
> View attachment 20965


Now THAT is a puppy and she is gorgeous


----------



## youve got mail

shocking cruel people


----------



## noushka05

aww shes looking Gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## youve got mail

youve got mail said:


> shocking cruel people


just read through ,more of the thread)  she sure dos look a lovely ,healthy girlie now  very pretty


----------



## ad_1980

youve got mail said:


> just read through ,more of the thread)  she sure dos look a lovely ,healthy girlie now  very pretty


Yes, Rach, Julie (justenuf) and everyone else who was involved in Chloe's rescue have been great  If only there were more people in the world like that. Instead we have to all put up with the sick people out there. So glad Chloe is no longer with that person.


----------



## Vixie

tinamary said:


> And after a hard day
> 
> View attachment 20966


such a sweet picture, she is gorgeous :001_wub:, its lovely to see how one of Chloe's pups is doing, I can see shes going to be one spoilt little girl


----------



## justenuf

tinamary said:


> And after a hard day
> 
> View attachment 20966


Tina....she is beautiful....thank you for loving her xxx


----------



## Fleur

Thx for posting puppy pics She is beautiful:001_wub::001_wub:
It's great to see one of Chloe's pups doing so well.


----------



## tinamary

justenuf said:


> Tina....she is beautiful....thank you for loving her xxx


It is not a problem. On saying that she is at the moment running around like a greyhound attaching herself unwantedly to our sons dog. She has had me running circles this morning. Little tinker.

She is so adorable though i don't think there is any problem about loving her forever.

I am so greatful that i found this site when i did.


----------



## ad_1980

I Want Her I Want Her I Want Her!


----------



## tinamary

ad_1980 said:


> I Want Her I Want Her I Want Her!


We can share her, by that i mean i get to keep the real one and you can have a virtual one by seeing all the piccys.
After all the antics she has done this morning you prob get the best deal today. lol

She is chewing my sons dogs wicker bed everytime i turn my back, she has ripped an envelope up into a million pieces up stairs when i thought she was asleep with craig. 
I let her into the garden this morning and she came back and pooed upstairs in the spare room, probably because the grass was wet. 
Typical normal day with a puppy.


----------



## Animals548

Poor doggy! 
How many puppies did she have?


----------



## *WillsTillsBills*

Hiya,

I just wanted to say, Ive just read the whole thing and its horrible what happend to this little girl. Tese people should be banned from owning any animal. 

I have 3 doggies of my own, all my babies and I love them to bits, the thought of any of them being hurt in anyway kills me. 

I think you have al done a great job, and if I could have fit anymore in my house I would!! You've done an amazing job and I'm so proud of you all! Keep up the good work!! and Well done Chloe!!

Hannah the other half and the naughty bulldogs!!


----------



## Guest

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I just wanted to say, Ive just read the whole thing and its horrible what happend to this little girl. Tese people should be banned from owning any animal.
> 
> I have 3 doggies of my own, all my babies and I love them to bits, the thought of any of them being hurt in anyway kills me.
> 
> I think you have al done a great job, and if I could have fit anymore in my house I would!! You've done an amazing job and I'm so proud of you all! Keep up the good work!! and Well done Chloe!!
> 
> Hannah the other half and the naughty bulldogs!!


I'm giving you rep for reading the whole thread, it's a mammoth task


----------



## tinamary

I was checking Tilly all over last night and she has lost most of her baby teeth and has a wobbly canine that is driving her mad. I have given her lots of chewy things to speed up the process.
She is getting far too many cuddles and becoming a right little softie.
Im not stopping though as she needs cuddles.


----------



## Rach

tinamary said:


> I was checking Tilly all over last night and she has lost most of her baby teeth and has a wobbly canine that is driving her mad. I have given her lots of chewy things to speed up the process.
> She is getting far too many cuddles and becoming a right little softie.
> Im not stopping though as she needs cuddles.


I think little Tilly has landed right on her paws 

Any new pics ?


----------



## tinamary

I am rubbish at pics. When i try to upload them it keeps telling me they are too big. any ideas as to what i do?


----------



## Rach

tinamary said:


> I am rubbish at pics. When i try to upload them it keeps telling me they are too big. any ideas as to what i do?


Email them to me
[email protected]


----------



## tinamary

I will but im not logged onto my comp at the mo.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the update, your spoiling her by the sound of it


----------



## tinamary

More tilly pics


----------



## Guest

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Guest

Your spoiling her by the look of it too


----------



## Fleur

Lovely pics. She is such a cutie and so sweet. She really is a lucky girl


----------



## tinamary

Thanks but i think im the lucky one. She is so good. I thought that by now i would be regretting getting a puppy because of all the hard work it takes but she is just a dream. 
As im typing she is curled up next to me. 
When she is awake her tail wags constantly and she does so many funny things that she makes us smile all day and has cheered my life up so much.
She shows a great respect for the cats but that is because she has had a few slaps for being too bold with them. (not from me i might add but from them as they dont take kindly to her sniffing their bottoms.) 
She is such a pleasant little pup and loves meeting people and other dogs. When we go to the village she wants everyone to stop and stroke her.
I have always wanted a Cavi but never thought she would be like this.
I am so grateful that justenuf liked us enouph to let us take her and she will have a forever home here.

I would love to know how the other pups are getting on as im sure others on here would. If any of them need a new home i have a spare little space in my home for any of them.
As she gets bigger i will post some more piccys.


----------



## justenuf

Sorry for lack of updates....been away at Marks parents, trying to help them sort their home.......decorating, well renovating really.....etc etc... a long way to go, but home at the moment for a rest.

When we took Chloe back to have her stitches removed from her spaying, we decided to have her microchipped. I was worried that when she got to Marks parents, she would freak and run away.........it's quite remote and I'm a worrier. I shouldn't have worried, she runs around as if she owns the place, putting everyone in their place.....it's great to see.
As you all know, (thanks Tina) Tilly is doing great, we have also seen Lucy, who is adorable and much loved. Bailey is continuing to WOW everyone he meets, but we are concerned about Olivia, as attempts to check on her have been met with no response. I am sure there is a logical explanation, but I will be pursuing this quite fervently over the next 24 hours......will let you know.
Julie x


----------



## Guest

Hope so, maybe they are away at the in laws


----------



## justenuf

Heres some of the pics Lucys Mum and Dad sent us.....Lucy and Ollie


----------



## tinamary

Thanks for the updates on the other pups. I hope you hear about Olivia soon.


----------



## justenuf

News has arrived of Olivia..........she is fine......being totally spoilt from all accounts....her Dad is away on a course and she is holidaying with her grandparents.......apparently has them twisted round her front paw !!!!!
Russ has promised pics soon, so will post when they they arrive.......phew !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

justenuf said:


> News has arrived of Olivia..........she is fine......being totally spoilt from all accounts....her Dad is away on a course and she is holidaying with her grandparents.......apparently has them twisted round her front paw !!!!!
> Russ has promised pics soon, so will post when they they arrive.......phew !!!!!:thumbsup:


aww thats great news, really glad you have heard from then and that she is doing well, you must be so pleased


----------



## Fleur

Great to see pics of Lucy.
It's amazing how healthy the pups are considering there origins. Just goes to show what great care and love does for a dog 
Great news you've heard from Olivia's 'parents'


----------



## flufffluff39

I seen an advert with a jackrussell bitch with 3 week old puppies that had to go because the owners could'nt cope. The mum would surely be traumatised going to a new home with her pups  Poor things.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills*

Thats awful!!


----------



## ad_1980

Glad to see Chloe is doing well, and that all pups are well too 

someone on the forums has found another dog advert that is history pretty much repeating itself. 

I only hope someone takes that dog away from his stupid owner!


----------



## tinamary

Tilly is being assessed next Monday at puppy training. She did everything really well this week but we will see if she can do the same next week.

You should see how excited she gets when she sees her little pink training bag comes out. She knows what is happening im sure.


----------



## Guest

Wow, got to a test already. Fingers crossed for Monday


----------



## Hb-mini

Wow, well i have just spent nearly the whole afternoon reading this thread!!

What a great thing to read with such a fantastic ending. All concerned needs huge hugs and a few bottles of bubbly!!!

Well done!!

Chloe is gorgeous and her pups look like they are doing really well aswell!!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tinamary

YYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY Tilly has got her first certificate from training.

She did really well and was a little star.


----------



## Guest

tinamary said:


> YYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY Tilly has got her first certificate from training.
> 
> She did really well and was a little star.


Well done Tilly


----------



## *WillsTillsBills*

Well done Tilly !!!!


----------



## justenuf

Dear Tilly.........I am very proud of you my little girl.........well done........love Mummy Chloe and Julie, Mark and the gang xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## dobermummy

Yeahy.... well done tilly... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerneko

Well done Pippa!! She's a super good girl


----------



## tinamary

Well if a dog can fib, Tilly has learned to fib.

Ill explain

When she goes out into the garden and does a wee she gets 1 piece of sausage which she loves with a passion, if she does a poo she gets two pieces. It was simple when i went out with her because i knew what was going on. Wee or Poo

So she now lets herself out through the catflap and i am not always watching her now.
When she does something she comes running in through the cat flap and wipes her feet in the little hall and stares at me waiting for her treat.
Well i have been taking her word for it and when she does the wiping feet and staring she gets a sausage.
This has been going on for about a week. Today i thought she had maybe done alot of business as she kept wiping her feet and staring what seemed like nearly every half an hour. I decided to watch her and make sure she was doing her business.
She went out and ran round the garden like a nutter then came running in without doing anything but did the wiping feet and staring bit.
Does that mean she is telling me porkies. .lol


----------



## Guest

tinamary said:


> Well if a dog can fib, Tilly has learned to fib.
> 
> Ill explain
> 
> When she goes out into the garden and does a wee she gets 1 piece of sausage which she loves with a passion, if she does a poo she gets two pieces. It was simple when i went out with her because i knew what was going on. Wee or Poo
> 
> So she now lets herself out through the catflap and i am not always watching her now.
> When she does something she comes running in through the cat flap and wipes her feet in the little hall and stares at me waiting for her treat.
> Well i have been taking her word for it and when she does the wiping feet and staring she gets a sausage.
> This has been going on for about a week. Today i thought she had maybe done alot of business as she kept wiping her feet and staring what seemed like nearly every half an hour. I decided to watch her and make sure she was doing her business.
> She went out and ran round the garden like a nutter then came running in without doing anything but did the wiping feet and staring bit.
> Does that mean she is telling me porkies. .lol


 No you have just taught her that that is what she has to do for sausage 
At work Alfie used to pick things up and if he brought it to me he would get a treat, so now I have things brought to me all the time, needless to say, the treats are intermittent now 
You've got a clever little girl


----------



## tinamary

She certainly is rona. She makes me laugh more everyday with what she gets up to.


----------



## Fleur

Well done Tilly on her puppy certificate.
Her 'fibbing' really made me laugh. 
She really is a clever little girl - a real credit to you and all the love and hard work you've put in.


----------



## tinamary

Thanks Fleur. 
Her fibbing makes me laugh too. Little tinker


----------



## Cavalierlover123

I have just read the whole thread, i am so happy that you rescued chloe, shes absolutley beautiful and her pups are gorgeous!
god bless you julie!


----------



## tinamary

I have just given you my last rep today (if we only have 5 to give) for reading the whole thread.


----------



## Guest

tinamary said:


> I have just given you my last rep today (if we only have 5 to give) for reading the whole thread.


Me too, admire anyone who reads through all this, but it's well worth it


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Thanks guys! i just got hooked when i started reading it! I just wanted to know what happended with chloe so happy she got the life she deserved!
How old is tilly now tinamary? she is so beautiful im so happy that one cavalier could have been saved, hate to think what would have happened to chloe and her pups if julie hadnt rescued her!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

tinamary said:


> Well if a dog can fib, Tilly has learned to fib.
> 
> Ill explain
> 
> When she goes out into the garden and does a wee she gets 1 piece of sausage which she loves with a passion, if she does a poo she gets two pieces. It was simple when i went out with her because i knew what was going on. Wee or Poo
> 
> So she now lets herself out through the catflap and i am not always watching her now.
> When she does something she comes running in through the cat flap and wipes her feet in the little hall and stares at me waiting for her treat.
> Well i have been taking her word for it and when she does the wiping feet and staring she gets a sausage.
> This has been going on for about a week. Today i thought she had maybe done alot of business as she kept wiping her feet and staring what seemed like nearly every half an hour. I decided to watch her and make sure she was doing her business.
> She went out and ran round the garden like a nutter then came running in without doing anything but did the wiping feet and staring bit.
> Does that mean she is telling me porkies. .lol


Aw tilly is so cute and clever! this made me laugh!


----------



## tinamary

She is nearly 6mths old. But i think she has been here before in a past life. 
goodness only knows what would have happened to Chloe if Julie and Mark had not stepped in.
They have done a brilliant job with Chloe and i know she will have a lovely forever home.
Thank goodness i found this site as i would not have Tilly


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Wow, can i see some pics? 
I know its brilliant that there are people out there that will rescue dogs like chloe! Chloe must be so so happy to have people to love and take care for her finally! All the pups are so lucky too !!


----------



## justenuf

SHOCK ANOUNCEMENT.................

We think Chloe may have to DIET !!!!!!!!!

The little minx has put on loads of weight and although she is forever chasing around, I fear the 'rations' she has now may need to be cut down...........
What a difference 6 months make !!!!!!!! :smilewinkgrin:

Thanks to all who have kept reading her progress and that of her gorgeous baby....the wonderful Tilly :001_wub:

We are all very proud.......


----------



## tinamary

Oh poor Chloe.
Its all that good living and contentment she is getting now. How on earth are you going to put her on a diet with all the puggys and others there. Will she not just tuck into theirs when you are not looking.

Tilly went to training last night and she was a little minx, wouldn't do a thing and kept trying to strangle herself everytime we set off on a walk.
Craig said i have spoiled her rotten and she gets far too much of her own way. I can't disagree im afraid but she will get it right eventually in her own time. She was making me chuckle because she was sooooo naughty, but i couldn't show it and had to muffle myself.


----------



## justenuf

Hi Tina and Tilly.......

Naughty.....no....that's just spirit !!!!!!! Her Mum has it by the bucketful now.........and I know you wouldn't want her any other way. Love to hear about her antics........haven't been on in a while....still back and fore to Marks parents, working hard !!!! Good to catch up.

Hugs for Tilly and the rest of the gang xxx


----------



## tinamary

Same to you and I will post some piccys soon.


----------



## Guest

Keep posting I always come and have a look at all the updates.
Good to hear they both have a naughty streak It's probably what got Chloe and the pups through 
Don't put her on a diet, exercise more :001_tt2:


----------



## tinamary

I forgot to mention that she scared me half to death whilst training.

We were walking along and i had to make her sit, i gave her a treat and she dived at my hand to get it. Well she swallowed it so fast started choking and coughing. I thought she was going to stop breathing, i can honestly say i was shaking after.


----------



## justenuf

tinamary said:


> I forgot to mention that she scared me half to death whilst training.
> 
> We were walking along and i had to make her sit, i gave her a treat and she dived at my hand to get it. Well she swallowed it so fast started choking and coughing. I thought she was going to stop breathing, i can honestly say i was shaking after.


Bet you panicked !!!!! Glad she OK.xxx


----------



## Rachh

Wow, this is such a beautiful thread! Congratulations to everyone involved in Chloes rescue and rehabilitation xx


----------



## Fleur

rona said:


> Keep posting I always come and have a look at all the updates.
> Good to hear they both have a naughty streak It's probably what got Chloe and the pups through
> Don't put her on a diet, exercise more :001_tt2:


Same here, I love coming on and reading about all the antics Chloe and Tilly get up to.


----------



## tinamary

Tilly's favorite thing at the moment is bringing snails in out of the garden. She has/had quite a collection in her bed. YUCK
I heard a loud crunch yesterday in the hall and she was munching on a snail shell. Not sure where she is finding them as the chicken usually makes sure we are snail and bug free in the garden.


----------



## Guest

tinamary said:


> Tilly's favorite thing at the moment is bringing snails in out of the garden. She has/had quite a collection in her bed. YUCK
> I heard a loud crunch yesterday in the hall and she was munching on a snail shell. Not sure where she is finding them as the chicken usually makes sure we are snail and bug free in the garden.


o dear, is she covered for lung worm?


----------



## tinamary

Oh never gave that a thought, i will check with my vet.


----------



## Guest

Do you use advocate?
If so she should be covered


----------



## ad_1980

tinamary said:


> Tilly's favorite thing at the moment is bringing snails in out of the garden. She has/had quite a collection in her bed. YUCK
> I heard a loud crunch yesterday in the hall and she was munching on a snail shell. Not sure where she is finding them as the chicken usually makes sure we are snail and bug free in the garden.


Oh Mika went through that phase..although he was a lot younger than tilly lol


----------



## suzy93074

starting reading this thread at about 12pm....whilst at work lol - Have just finished reading,,,what an amazing story! had tears in my eyes for quite a few pages and couldnt answer the work phone a cuple of times cos of a wobbly voice!  Well done to all involved you are truly wonderful people!!! will now deffo keep coming to look at the updates xx


----------



## animallover111

You and me too suze,i started a bit ago but keep having to stop and then carry on think i will be here till next week.The people involved with Chloe are very special people in my eyes


----------



## suzy93074

animallover111 said:


> You and me too suze,i started a bit ago but keep having to stop and then carry on think i will be here till next week.The people involved with Chloe are very special people in my eyes


I agree!!xx


----------



## Missymoo

Wow well done Julie and Mark!! you are amazing people!! i know Molly has gone to a wonderful place and i look forward to updates!!


----------



## justenuf

There I was enjoying my chew








When the crafty Milly pug thought she could steal it








One more stretch of the paw.........








Oh NO !!!! Caught in the act.......


----------



## justenuf

Introducing my new sister.....Tammy Tutu............... she's a pain as well !!!


----------



## ad_1980

justenuf said:


> Introducing my new sister.....Tammy Tutu............... she's a pain as well !!!
> View attachment 25484


Aw poor Chloe lol!


----------



## animallover111

justenuf said:


> There I was enjoying my chew
> View attachment 25479
> 
> 
> When the crafty Milly pug thought she could steal it
> View attachment 25481
> 
> 
> One more stretch of the paw.........
> View attachment 25482
> 
> 
> Oh NO !!!! Caught in the act.......
> View attachment 25483


Super pics


----------



## animallover111

justenuf said:


> Introducing my new sister.....Tammy Tutu............... she's a pain as well !!!
> View attachment 25484


Awww bless.....what breed is Tammy Tutu?


----------



## justenuf

animallover111 said:


> Awww bless.....what breed is Tammy Tutu?


She's a border collie.................9 weeks............gorgeous


----------



## Guest

Border Collie  That will keep Chloe on her toes


----------



## justenuf

rona said:


> Border Collie  That will keep Chloe on her toes


Me on mine too !!!!!!:001_tt2:


----------



## Sheltielady

Wish I could say I can't believe it. Some peolple just don't think or care it seems. Shame about the breed club, surely they have breed rescue who may be able to help? This sort of thing makes me so mad.


----------



## Sheltielady

Some people just don't think or care it seems! Shame about the breed club, surely someone from the breed rescue could help? This sort of thing makes me so mad!  OOps! I'm a newbie and still getting used to the site, soz I entered it twice!


----------



## tinamary

Great pictures Julie and i love Tammy tutu. Looks like she might be a handfull
We can't believe how much like chloe Tilly has become.
Chloe looks great, happy and contented.


Tilly the minx sends her love to you and Mark. xx


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Chloe looks great now, her hair looks so silky, she looks so so happy!! love the length of her hair now!! beaut! Tammy tutu is gorg too, love the pics too by the way!!


----------



## Missymoo

justenuf said:


> Introducing my new sister.....Tammy Tutu............... she's a pain as well !!!
> View attachment 25484


Awww Julie she looks so happy in that pic!!


----------



## Tigerneko

justenuf said:


> There I was enjoying my chew
> View attachment 25479
> 
> 
> When the crafty Milly pug thought she could steal it
> View attachment 25481
> 
> 
> One more stretch of the paw.........
> View attachment 25482
> 
> 
> Oh NO !!!! Caught in the act.......
> View attachment 25483


:laugh: that's brilliant!

I love Milly's face on the last pic, it's priceless LOL


----------



## Classyellie

Great pics! Chloe looks so well now, like a different dog


----------



## justenuf

Missymoo said:


> Awww Julie she looks so happy in that pic!!


I think she is............you know she just fitted in...........seems to like the madhouse !!!!


----------



## justenuf

Classyellie said:


> Great pics! Chloe looks so well now, like a different dog


Thanks.......I was in the right place and had a camera......doesn't happen often !!!!! She does look well doesn't she and she seems happy.........what more could we ask for .................


----------



## Missymoo

justenuf said:


> I think she is............you know she just fitted in...........seems to like the madhouse !!!!


----------



## davehyde

hi, i only registered just to say how much admiration and respect i have for all of you involved in this rescue.

not just julie for saving chloe but for everyone who has posted and given her the support to see it through to it's conclusion.

the only sad note was the loss of one of the pups, but it could have been far worse seeing the state poor chloe was in.

it is a testament to your doggedness (pun intended lol) and compassion that there was a happy ending.

i will not comment on the original owners as i dont wish to be banned on my first post.


----------



## justenuf

davehyde said:


> hi, i only registered just to say how much admiration and respect i have for all of you involved in this rescue.
> 
> not just julie for saving chloe but for everyone who has posted and given her the support to see it through to it's conclusion.
> 
> the only sad note was the loss of one of the pups, but it could have been far worse seeing the state poor chloe was in.
> 
> it is a testament to your doggedness (pun intended lol) and compassion that there was a happy ending.
> 
> i will not comment on the original owners as i dont wish to be banned on my first post.


Hi Dave,

I have to say....you are right....the guys on here got me through and my wonderful family............. thanks again everyone.....now we all enjoy Chloe !!!!!


----------



## noushka05

Gorgeous dogs!! Chloe looks Amazing! & so happy xx


----------



## scarlet_rain

Well done! she looks so much better


----------



## tinamary

We took Tilly for her pre op check, as she was due to be spayed on Tuesday and it was decided that she needed a referral to a specialist for Inguinal hernia's.
She will now have both operations together hopefully. I am worried as i have not had any dealings with this sort of hernia before and do not know anyone that has.
Has anyone gone through the same thing and have any tips or stories to tell me about it.


----------



## Guest

tinamary said:


> We took Tilly for her pre op check, as she was due to be spayed on Tuesday and it was decided that she needed a referral to a specialist for Inguinal hernia's.
> She will now have both operations together hopefully. I am worried as i have not had any dealings with this sort of hernia before and do not know anyone that has.
> Has anyone gone through the same thing and have any tips or stories to tell me about it.


Oh that must be quite worrying.
Have you posted this in the health section?


----------



## tinamary

Yes it is very worrying. I will post it in the health section to. Thanks Rona


----------



## spitzcav3

Hi Tinamary,

Apparently Inguinal Hernia's are quite common and are more common in females than males. I know my Cavi Luke had a umbilical hernia when he was puppy and had that operated on when he was 7 months old and he's been fine since (he'll be 3yrs old in Sept). I'm sure little Tilly will be fine and look forward to hearing many more stories about her. Below is a little info i found on Inguinal Hernia's, hope it helps. Hugs to you and little Luke sends lots of Cavi cuddles to Tilly.X

*Inguinal Hernia: The condition is the result of abdominal organs, fat or tissue protruding through the inguinal ring. Inguinal hernias are presented as skin-covered bulges in the groin. They can be bilateral, involving both sides, or unilateral, involving only one side. Inguinal hernias are more common in females than males, but do occur in both sexes. As with umbilical hernias most inguinal hernias will shrink and disappear as the puppy grows, although you must keep an eye on the size of the hernia(s). Inguinal hernias can also occur in unspayed, middle-aged female dogs. This may occur as the result of stretching of abdominal tissue due to pregnancy, or atrophy of abdominal tissue and musculature due to advanced age. *

Shelly.
www.spitzcav.co.uk


----------



## suzy93074

justenuf said:


> There I was enjoying my chew
> View attachment 25479
> 
> 
> When the crafty Milly pug thought she could steal it
> View attachment 25481
> 
> 
> One more stretch of the paw.........
> View attachment 25482
> 
> 
> Oh NO !!!! Caught in the act.......
> View attachment 25483


pmsl! love it!! brilliant


----------



## Fleur

Great pictures Julie and Tammy tutu is a cutie.

Thought I'd check for any updates - it was lovely to see pics of Chloe and her friends.

Sorry to heat Tilly is not so good Tinamary, sounds like it should be a straight forward op.
Please keep us updated. I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## tinamary

Thanks Fluer but Tilly is fine in herself really. You would not know that there is anything wrong and she is sooooo happy with life. I need new carpet on the landing and my bedroom due to her finding a thread and pulling and pulling whenever she gets the chance. Little so and so. lol
She will get the best of everything we can possibly give her.


----------



## Fleur

tinamary said:


> Thanks Fluer but Tilly is fine in herself really. You would not know that there is anything wrong and she is sooooo happy with life. I need new carpet on the landing and my bedroom due to her finding a thread and pulling and pulling whenever she gets the chance. Little so and so. lol
> She will get the best of everything we can possibly give her.


LOL- Going off track somewhat, your little story reminds me of when my sun was 3 (he's now 15) he was really naughty one day, so for time out I put him in the porch he was there for 3 minutes and managed to unravel about a 1/2 meter square of carpet!!

Good to here she is Ok and up to mischief!!


----------



## tinamary

Fluer i remember my son helping me to wallpaper the lounge. We stripped all the old wallpaper off and i started to put up the new paper. I went in the kitchen to make a brew and when i came back he had stripped off the paper i had just put on. 
But getting back to the topic 
Tilly has done me a favour because i hated those carpets anyway. I need new ones now so i have an excuse to go shopping. lol
I will wait until she is abit older though.

She has not done as much damage as i anticipated for a puppy and is quite happy to play with her toys normally.


----------



## tinamary

Took Tilly to my mums last night, she has been there hundreds of times before. Mum had the patio doors open and she was in and out, (digging the garden which she gets told off about) Anyway mum closed the patio doors and did not pull the blinds across. Tilly went into the kitchen then shot into the lounge to go into the garden, straight into the patio window at about 20 miles an hour. She did hurt herself and yelped for a min. Think it was more the shock that did it.
She is fine this morning.


----------



## Guest

Ouch!!!!!!!


----------



## justenuf

Oooooooooooo......Tilly mad head..................sending hugs and kisses for you xxxxxxx


----------



## tinamary

Just to let you all know that Tilly has an appointment with the specialist on Monday morning. They will let me know what they are going to do about her hernia's.
She cannot have anything to eat from 10 oclock on Sunday night. Thats going to be horrid because she loves her food so much. I will have to feed my grandog without Tilly knowing.


----------



## Guest

Best of luck for Monday
I'm sure she will be fine


----------



## Fleur

I'm all will be fine on Monday.
It does make us feel guilty when we're not allowed to feed them though.

LOL - the patio door story made me chuckle. (and your son sounds as mischievous as mine  )


----------



## justenuf

Will be thinking of my grandaughter on Monday morning..........she's a tough cookie, she'll be fine........loads of hugs Julie xxxxx
:001_wub:


----------



## tinamary

Sorry its taken me so long to update you all on Tilly. I have had a really horrid weekend as my mum got rushed into hosp on Saturday and then my internet stopped working.
We took Tilly to the specialist on Monday and she said that they had a space Tuesday morning for her to have her operation. We took her to the beach and let her have a good run around.

She went in this morning and its hard to drive on the Motorway when you have tears rolling down your face. I felt so bad leaving her knowing what she was going to go through. It tears at your heart.

The vet phoned me at 12 oclock and said that she was in recovery and everything went brilliantly. She had to do alot of disection with the hernias but its all done now. She has been spayed too.
They are keeping her in tonight and maybe tomorrow to make sure that everything is ok.
Craig and i are missing her so much and can't wait to see her back with us.
The house is not the same without her and i do not intend letting her out of my site ever again when i get her back.

I am going now because i am filling up again. We hope we will have her back tomorrow. I will let you all know.


----------



## Guest

That's good news 
I know what you mean about not letting them out of your site, it's like a limb has gone missing isn't it? 
Hope your mums ok


----------



## tinamary

We picked her up tonight and she was so pleased to see us. Craig sat her on his knee on the way home but she stared at me all the way. It was like she would not let me out of HER sight and not the other way round.
She has had a big tea and her tablet and is next to me on the settee fast asleep.
I am so pleased its all over and we dont ever have to go through that again.
She is back to normal and wanted to run around to see all the cats when she came in but we have to keep her calm and not let her run around or go into the garden without her lead on.
She will not even be climbing the stairs for the next few days.
They have said not to do anything strenuous for at least 4 weeks, so no dog training or long walks for a while. Its ashame because she loves training and gets excited when she sees her bag come out.

My son had his operation today but when my brother text me he asked how tilly was first. How well does he know me.

My sons operation went well and he should be well enouph to go back in the Army in a couple of months.


----------



## Classyellie

So pleased to hear both Tilly and your son's operations went well


----------



## davehyde

Great News.


----------



## tinamary

Tilly has come on leaps and bounds over the last couple of days. The operation scar is perfect and she is not in any pain. I am really pleased with how quickly she has got better.
She is lovely and im just pleased its turned out for the best. No puppies for her which is sad but there are quite enouph in the world and i would have only ended up keeping them all anyway. lol ut:

Thanks for the phone call julie, it really cheered me up.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the update.
Good to know she's ok


----------



## Fleur

Good to hear both Tilly's and your sons operations went well. - Tilly sounds fully recovered bles her.


----------



## justenuf

Chloe has been very busy lately....supervising the JCB driver....... she can't stop to have her pic taken........and when she does a very rude Ethan pug decides to cock his leg.....Charming .......


----------



## Classyellie

Chloe is looking absolutely fantastic!  

Good to hear that Tilly has recovered well   and that your son's op went well


----------



## Guest

Look at that darling smiley face, just pure smile inducing


----------



## Tigerneko

Gosh, Chloe looks so happy and healthy now! she's like a different dog  well done Julie


----------



## tinamary

Oh my goodness how well Chloe looks. I can't get over how much Tilly is like her. They could almost be twins and not mum and daughter. Tilly is tinyer obviously.
Julie you have done a brilliant job with her and she looks brilliant and happy.


----------



## tinamary

Every 6 months we do a days environmental work and this time Tilly came with me. We worked on Pennington Flash in Leigh and had a great day. Tilly helped with the path we were making.

















She was so good and one of my colleagues brought her dog too. They made friends straight away and when i was leaving i put Tilly in the car and Morgan jumped straight in and laid down with her. I think he would have come home with us.


----------



## Guest

What a wonderful life you have given Tilly, so different to how it could have been for her if that thing that had Chloe had kept her.
Your updates are so smile making  Makes my day


----------



## tinamary

Its more like what a wonderful life she has given us, she has managed to turn it upside down but in a good way.

She can be naughty at times, she does know when she is being mischievous. She will pinch something like a hairbrush from next to me on the couch and run like the clappers with it up the stairs. What i want to know is how does she know its a naughty thing to do that so she has to do it at top speed. 

She is sooo funny at times, she gets very jealous if we have a cat on our knee instead of her.

When i dry my hair she sits on the back of the settee with her ears blowing in the wind and even moves her head to get the full benefit of the dryer. She loves the hairdryer and comes running from wherever she is when she hears it.


----------



## Guest

She knows it's naughty by the ways you react, and if she doesn't, she hopes you will react


----------



## Guest

tinamary said:


> Its more like what a wonderful life she has given us, she has managed to turn it upside down but in a good way.


Thats really nice!  she really landed on her feet! xx


----------



## Fleur

Lovely to see and hear about what Tilly is up to.
She is so gorgeous, good to hear she is keeping you on your toes  But more importantly how much love she has bought to your home. She is a very lucky girl.


----------



## jezzel

i agreed and to add all the love you have given chloe welcoming her to your home xxx


----------



## ShannonLouise.

Woah! It has took me years to read all this (all day really).
I must say justen you have done a wonderful job with chloe and the pups! Sorry for the lil lads loss  
From the first picture of Chloe u post, to the last i saw of her, She has so changed! and has grown to be a lovely young lady 
Im so happy 
:001_tt2: Shan x


----------



## Guest

ShannonLouise. said:


> Woah! It has took me years to read all this (all day really).
> I must say justen you have done a wonderful job with chloe and the pups! Sorry for the lil lads loss
> From the first picture of Chloe u post, to the last i saw of her, She has so changed! and has grown to be a lovely young lady
> Im so happy
> :001_tt2: Shan x


Have given you rep for reading the whole thread, even though it's well worth reading 
A mammoth task


----------



## Ducky

i was going to bump this thread the other day!

how is chloe these days? and how are the pups doing in their homes?


----------



## tinamary

I have given you rep too. It takes some reading


----------



## tinamary

Tilly made a new friend today. I needed a home for some chickens and i posted on here. Kerrie (snuggles) came all the way from yorkshire to pick them up and met our lot. She made a fuss of Tilly and Jinja and they loved it.

Tilly is not keen on the fireworks but keeps putting her head through the cat flap to see whats going on then when a firework goes off she comes in sharpish, but she cannot resist having another look. She is a funny little thing.


----------



## Snuggles

Tilly is a gorgeous, cuddly little girl and a real credit to you. Jinja is a lovely old lady too. 

It was lovely to meet your gang. If your ever over this way, feel free to call in to see the chooks and meet the rest of my rabble.


----------



## tinamary

Thanks Kerrie. I would love to.

Hope the chickens settle in ok, i will miss sage.


----------



## Guest

tinamary said:


> Tilly made a new friend today. I needed a home for some chickens and i posted on here. Kerrie (snuggles) came all the way from yorkshire to pick them up and met our lot. She made a fuss of Tilly and Jinja and they loved it.
> 
> Tilly is not keen on the fireworks but keeps putting her head through the cat flap to see whats going on then when a firework goes off she comes in sharpish, but she cannot resist having another look. She is a funny little thing.


Glad to hear that Tilly's character is still keeping you amused 
She sounds like an absolute joy


----------



## tinamary

Rona she is so funny, it makes me smile so much. Its three years tomorrow since our dog Kelly died. This year it will still hurt as we miss her so much but i think little Tills will take the edge off it and hopefully it wont be as much of a sad day as its been as she is bound to make us laugh rather than cry.

RIP Kellybobbins we still think about you and always will.


----------



## justenuf

Ducky said:


> i was going to bump this thread the other day!
> 
> how is chloe these days? and how are the pups doing in their homes?


Long time, no post...............long story !!!!!!!

Just to let you all know that Chloe is absolutely fine and enjoying life......... I am thinking of taking her to the beach soon, she wasn't ready for it before it closed for the summer season, but her confidence has grown so much that maybe the time has come...........will update on this and hopefully get some pics. All the babies are doing well according to my last updates from the parents and so we carry on...........it is with deep regret that I have come back to the forum and found more threads about pregnant bitches for sale.........will it ever end !!!!?????
Anyway, nice to be back and pics will follow !!!! xxx


----------



## Guest

Can't wait


----------



## tinamary

Glad your back Julie. Yes please send us some piccys of Chloe on the beach. I am sure that she will love it and with her new found confidence will enjoy running around on the sand. Tilly loves the beach but is not keen on going in the water unless my son goes in first.
Glad to hear Tillys brothers and sister are doing ok. Would love to see some piccys of them too.


----------



## tinamary

Merry Christmas everyone.
Tilly had a busy morning and i was going to take some photo's of her opening her pressies but couldn't work my new phone properly. I will get some as soon as possible.
She has tried to run off with the wii handcontrol but we spotted her. Little tyke.
She is fast asleep on the settee now.
She nearly choked on a piece of pigs ear which sent shivers down my spine this morning. It went in the bin.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## SteveyP

Hi I've just sat and read the whole of this thread (while trying to convince myself we really shouldn't go to Somerset for Kayleigh lol) and I'd like to wish Chloe and her pups a much happier new year this time round x


----------



## tinamary

You have done really well reading all the thread so ive given you some rep.


----------



## tinamary

Happy Birthday Tilly.

Happy Birthday for the others for today and yesterday.


----------



## Guest

Oh dear I missed it 
Happy birthday for yesterday


----------



## justenuf

I cannot believe that a year has passed since we were fighting for the lives of Chloes puppies.............they have now celebrated their 1st birthday and all have wonderful lives.
I haven't been able to update regularly due to personal circumstances....but thought you might all like to see this pic of the girl herself.......the beautiful Chloe.......taken a few days ago. xxxxx


----------



## Guest

My, she beautiful


----------



## Fleur

I can't believe it's been a year.
Happy belated Birthday to all the pups.
Good to hear Tilly is still up to mischief, sounds like you had a super Christmas.

Chloe is a little stunner, lets hope she's ready for the beach and all the fun that goes with it soon.

Thx for the updates, it's good to hear how Chloe and Tilly are doing.


----------



## PoisonGirl

justenuf said:


> I cannot believe that a year has passed since we were fighting for the lives of Chloes puppies.............they have now celebrated their 1st birthday and all have wonderful lives.
> I haven't been able to update regularly due to personal circumstances....but thought you might all like to see this pic of the girl herself.......the beautiful Chloe.......taken a few days ago. xxxxx
> 
> View attachment 37888


I've got happy tears in my eyes looking at that pic.
She looks absolutely fantastic you wouldn't even think its the same dog.

Happy birthday puppies


----------



## cutekiaro1

:crying: wow Ive just read the rest of this post and what a great story with the perfect ending. Its so sad to think that there are people out there who do this to animals but thanks to kind hearted people this little girl now has a fab home and caring people aroung her. Good on you all for saving this girl from what may have been a life of misery


----------



## Guest

I think we must be due an update on this thread 

Please Please


----------



## tinamary

Here you go Rona, some piccys of Tilly








Tilly with her new toy, 
(I know that this is a christmas photo because she has her christmas bow on).








Coming back to my friend for a treat during a walk








Playing with my friends dog








Covered in snowwy blobs after a walk in deep snow








After a busy day a good sleep next to nana.


----------



## Guest

Thank you 
She looks very much like her mum, doesn't she?
Do they ever meet?


----------



## tinamary

She is absolutely gorgeous. (biased opinion:001_tt1
No they have never met but hopefully one day we will go to visit or Julie is very welcome to visit us.
I would love for her to meet up with her mum one day. Maybe thats a human emotion but it would be nice.


----------



## Guest

tinamary said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous. (biased opinion:001_tt1
> No they have never met but hopefully one day we will go to visit or Julie is very welcome to visit us.
> I would love for her to meet up with her mum one day. Maybe thats a human emotion but it would be nice.


Not biased at all, it's so obviously the truth


----------



## muse08

my god ive seen yet annother pregnant cavalier king charles bitch for sale on epupz.
£800,3 year old mated to a tri kc reg dog...jees
I know peoples sircumstance can sometimes change without notice but if she truly cared for this bitch she would be contacting the breed rescue surely.


----------



## brackensmom

oh no this is just so sad and wrong, but i guess contacted the breed rescue wouldnt get her the money she is after!!


----------



## tinamary

Well im ready for another one to join our family if one of the puppies needs a home. Tilly would love a little brother or sister.


----------



## RockRomantic

i've read this thread for the first time and have never been so emotional! lovely to read how they are all doing


----------



## Pug_D

What a heart braking, sickening, wonderful, faith restoring thread! A true mix of tradgedy and miracles!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

muse08 said:


> my god ive seen yet annother pregnant cavalier king charles bitch for sale on epupz.
> £800,3 year old mated to a tri kc reg dog...jees
> I know peoples sircumstance can sometimes change without notice but if she truly cared for this bitch she would be contacting the breed rescue surely.


Where is this one?


----------



## RockRomantic

Pug_D said:


> What a heart braking, sickening, wonderful, faith restoring thread! A true mix of tradgedy and miracles!! :thumbup:


never has a thread made me cry and laugh


----------



## sue&harvey

Such a touching thread. Thanks Rona for pointing this out, well worth taking the time to read. What such wonderful selfless people :thumbup:


----------



## ButterflyBlue

cannot believe just read through 95 pages :lol:

what a sad thread but what a happy ending.


----------



## michaelasi

I started yesterday the first 10 pages , then had to take a break as it was way to much and I was scared is going to end up bad. So after the 10 pages I decide to cheek the last 5 and find out it is not a bad ending .... SO I am up since 8.10 and now is 9.53 and just finish reading . 

It is beautiful , hard but beautiful story . 

It will be so good to see update pics of olivia , lucy and the little boy along side chloe and tilly .

And yes would be nice one day to do reunion with all of you guys and your kids. And celebrate life and happiness .

Any more news in regards with that Breeder who sold out chloe , Did RSPCA come back to you guys ?


----------



## muse08

the ads i saw yesterday were on epupz and there was someone in west yorkshire advertising two pregnant cav bitches @800 each.the adverts have now been removed from epupz so maybe someone reported the ads who knows.


----------



## tinamary

Its really upsetting to think what will happen to the poor dogs and pups. I feel bad that they are not loved enouph. How can someone not get attached enouph to keep them even when they are in pup. Its so calous.


----------



## tinamary

Hi I just thought i would post a few piccys of Tilly. I know Rona loves to see how she is going on.









Doing what she loves best, exept eating.









Tilly and Choo doing what they like doing best









With her duck who she throws about all over the place then cuddles. lol


----------



## tinamary

Here is one of her with Sonic
Sorry its a bit dark


----------



## Guest

She is looking a grown up girl now, just beautiful.
Will be waiting for some action shots :thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey

This was an amazing story... and she is beautiful :001_wub: I love cavvies


----------



## tinamary

I keep asking my son to get her on U Tube. She is so clever and loves doing tricks for us (well a buscuit really).
She can speak (well bark when asked) and wipe her feet when she comes in from the garden and she also spins around to You know im bad by michael jackson. Its so funny


----------



## Pointermum

I think this is what my eyes look like now after reading this epic thread this afternoon :crazy: I think i need to log off for a few hours to recover feeling quiet sick now 

Just to say well done to Julie for going out of your way to rescue Chloe (my first dog as a child was Chloe the ckc ) The transformation is amazing and Tilly you are just as lovely as your mum


----------



## lovemycavs

justenuf said:


> Have been reading back through this thread from the beginning and picked up on the above quote....... I know this was not meant in a bad way and I entirely agree with the sentiment ....... can I say that I will be pursuing this through any channel available .........it grieved me to hand over the money to this 'thing' but i just wanted the poor girlie out of there ......I am lucky that I have a wonderful partner, who went straight to the cashpoint and drew the money from his credit cards ........landing us in debt ...but.....I would do it all again in a heartbeat ........ I do worry about 'funding' the puppy farmers, but I look into Chloes eyes and know I did the right thing.


That is just what I thought when I saw Millie, who was also on here, been sold by the same lady.I stumbled across this forum by mistake and cant beleive what im reading.I agree you shouldnt hand over money but I also couldnt bear to leave her there.We too are now in debt due to paying for her and vets fees but looking into her eyes, makes it all worth while


----------



## tinamary

Happy Birthday little uns. Happy Birthday for the others for today and yesterday. 2 years old

Especially my little Tilly Tot


----------



## Fleur

tinamary said:


> Happy Birthday little uns. Happy Birthday for the others for today and yesterday. 2 years old
> 
> Especially my little Tilly Tot


WOW - I can't believe it's been 2 years.

Happy birthday :thumbup:

How is your little one? - Still up to mischief?


----------



## Guest

Happy birthday Tilly and other pupsters


----------



## Jonesey

Wow. I've just spent a couple of hours reading this thread - I chewed off four nails over the early pages - and I don't chew my nails!

I am always shocked, dismayed and outraged at the cruelty of some and then deeply touched by the kindness of others. I think we grow more used to the cruelty as those arseholes always make the headlines on the news and it creates apathy. Instead they should be highlighting the kindnesses of people like the ones on this very thread, it would move others to get involved, speak up and do something themselves. What a wonderful heartwarming story. Thank you to all who participated in the rescue and support of this lovely dog and her puppies whether it was monetary and/or just encouraging, caring words. You all rock.


----------



## tinamary

Yes Fleur she still has us wrapped round her little paw.

She is absolutely fantastic and full of life. She has some funny little things that are absolutely naughty but thats because she is spoiled.
If we are eating our tea she will bark furiously when she sees the food going off the plates. She is so greedy and loves food and treats but is not too keen on dog food.

Craig loves her to bits and worries about her all the time.


----------



## tinamary

We are really worried about Tilly at the moment. On sunday she was asleep next to Craig and when she had a really bad dream. Next thing she woke up and jumped off the settee leaving a wet stain on the sofa. On Monday night she was lay across Craigs knee and when she got down Craig felt his shirt and it was soaking.
I took her to the vet last night and she seems to think that she could be having fits.


----------



## Fleur

tinamary said:


> We are really worried about Tilly at the moment. On sunday she was asleep next to Craig and when she had a really bad dream. Next thing she woke up and jumped off the settee leaving a wet stain on the sofa. On Monday night she was lay across Craigs knee and when she got down Craig felt his shirt and it was soaking.
> I took her to the vet last night and she seems to think that she could be having fits.


Oh no - poor Tilly 
Is she Ok in her self the rest of the time?
Keep us informed of what the vets says.


----------



## tinamary

Yes she is absolutely fine and this is really strange. I am worried but ive got to get a urine sample tonight if poss and drop it off for more tests.
Of course i will let you know if anything happens. 
Tills has been eating the stuff under the birdfeeder in the last few weeks and i was wondering if that could of eaten something that is toxic.


----------



## suzy93074

Hope Tilly is ok hun sending hugs (())) xxx


----------



## Guest

Hope you can get that sample and it's as simple as a UTI.
Fingers crossed and waiting for updates


----------



## tinamary

Didn't manage to get a sample last night. I walked in and she gave me a love then ran out straight through the dog flap and piddled on the lawn. It was too dark and cold later on. I will get her this weekend though. 
She has been fine since it happened on Monday and the vet thinks she might have just had an infection which has since gone. Heres hoping.


----------



## Fleur

I remember a while ago Lilly wet herself whilst sleeping for a couple of days - I was getting all worked up and before we could get to the vets it stopped :confused1:
Never did work out what it was, vet said it was probably a mild infection that she recovered from herself.
Fingers crossed it's just one of those things as the vet says.
Good to hear she's her normal self :thumbup:


----------



## tinamary

Fleur said:


> I remember a while ago Lilly wet herself whilst sleeping for a couple of days - I was getting all worked up and before we could get to the vets it stopped :confused1:
> Never did work out what it was, vet said it was probably a mild infection that she recovered from herself.
> Fingers crossed it's just one of those things as the vet says.
> Good to hear she's her normal self :thumbup:


Thats really reasuring to hear. I think it must have been the same with Tills. She is showing absolutely no signs of anything else. Im still going to drop off a sample on Monday just to be sure.


----------



## Fleur

tinamary said:


> Thats really reasuring to hear. I think it must have been the same with Tills. She is showing absolutely no signs of anything else. Im still going to drop off a sample on Monday just to be sure.


How's Tilly?
All Ok now I hope


----------



## tinamary

She is fine and has not had any more so far. The vet seems to think it must have been an infection. 
I have had a strange week as my brother in law has been really poorly and was on a life support machine for a few days last week so not been able to do much but worry. Luckily he is on the mend now and life can go on as normal.


----------



## portiaa

Wow..just read this whole thread. 
Brought tears to m eyes,Chloe now looks a totally different dog! Julie,rach,Mark,tashi and anyone else who helped! Well done! We need more people in this world like you lot! 
Hope Tilly is better soon and it was just a small infection! Well done


----------



## Guest

portiaa said:


> Wow..just read this whole thread.
> Brought tears to m eyes,Chloe now looks a totally different dog! Julie,rach,Mark,tashi and anyone else who helped! Well done! We need more people in this world like you lot!
> Hope Tilly is better soon and it was just a small infection! Well done


Just given you rep for getting through the whole thread :thumbup:
How long did it take?


----------



## portiaa

Quite a while!  But it was well worth the read!


----------



## tinamary

Thanks portia. 
Tilly is perfectly fine now and it must have been just one of those things. I took her to the dog groomers on the Friday and it happened on the Sunday and on the monday after . It must of been something she had picked up. I hate her being out of my sight. I will be doing her myself from now on. Don't worry i did dog grooming at college.


----------



## tinamary

Just thought i would post an update on Tills.
I hope rona and Julie are logging in now and again.
Here is a pic of tilly with her friends last sunday night on the park. she is just on her way to muscle in for the treats that steve was handing out to the other dogs.









Starting from left to right Poppy, saxon, Jack, Jinja, Chester and little jessie


----------



## justenuf

Yes check in now and agin.....so lovely to know little Tilly is doing well.....Chloe is happy and healthy and enjoying life....as she should xxx


----------



## Kc Mac

Wow what an amazing read 

As a relative newby I had no idea about Chloe's story until today and have read all 99 pages  A couple of hours this morning and lmost the same tonite  well worth it though :thumbup:

I hope Chloe continues to enjoy life, and Lucy, Tilly, Bailey and Olivia are doiing well :thumbup:


----------



## tinamary

Another Birthday. Three today.
Happy birthday for today and yesterday little ones.
Tilly is happy and enjoying life and is a little treasure. She is spoiled and can be quite demanding at times but can not imagine being without her for a second.

I will post some piccys soon


----------



## ad_1980

Hello love, its been a while. Yes pics please! Soon!


----------



## ad_1980

justenuf said:


> Yes check in now and agin.....so lovely to know little Tilly is doing well.....Chloe is happy and healthy and enjoying life....as she should xxx


And a hello to you too! my it has been a while


----------



## polishrose

I read all 99 pages today...what a great story


----------



## Firedog

Me too,what an amazing thread and good to know there are decent caring people in this world.


----------



## xbaileyboox

just read the whple lot! ypur all so amazing and to hink wht could of happnrd to chloe and pupz make me physically sick


----------



## xkirstyx

Just read this whole thread! Was a horrible sad story but with such an amazing ending. Glad they are all doing well x


----------



## XxZoexX

An amazing thread, well done everyone involved xx


----------



## tinamary

Happy birthday Tilly and the others. I can not believe she is 4 today. She is still as beautiful as ever and is the just the best. I hope all the others are enjoying thier lives. Im sure Tilly would say she is if she had a chance. 4 years have gone so fast and want them all over again.


----------



## rona

Hello How are you?

So pleased to hear that Tilly is still having fun :thumbup:

Has she grown up yet or still a little minx?


----------



## tinamary

She is adorable but still ruling the roost. Craig has bought some treats for her (as she is on a diet and its her birthday) She knows they are on the side in the kitchen and is keeping a vidule over them in the kitchen. She is so cheeky. She loves being out and about with her doggy friends and is great in the house apart from pickling in our bedroom when we are asleep at night. She can and has woken us up to go out but sometimes i think she can't be bothered if its cold or raining. We love her to bits.


----------



## rona

Glad to hear that little devilishness is still there :thumbup:


----------



## tinamary

Oh it is rona and we would wouldn't have her any other way. (well apart from not pickleing but we have to just live with that im afraid)


----------



## PetloverJo

A great thread read it from start to finish, what an amazing and heart rendering story


----------



## Fleur

WOW has it really been 4 years 
Really good to hear from you 

Happy Birthday Tilly 
Sounds like she had a lovely birthday and was spoiled


----------



## tinamary

Thanks Fleur. I can't believe it either. Its gone so quick. Yes she had a great birthday and i must say she is always spoiled. My son keeps telling me i spoil her too much but i think he exagerates slightly. lol


----------



## tinamary

they had a great time


----------



## rona

Hasn't matured much then?


----------



## Lealou

WOW just read all 101 pages lol was great to read what fantastic people you all are a wee update on both chloe and tilly would be great


----------



## Stellabella

I can't believe it's been 4 years since Chloe had her pups! Tilly looks beautiful :001_wub:

Does anyone know how Chloe is? An update on her would be great!


----------



## tinamary

Thanks she is beautiful. She is full of energy and so loving. I love her to bits. can't believe its 4 years next week since we went to Barry to pick her up and slept in my arms for the 4 hour journey. such a beautiful memory. I remember getting her home and it was like having a new baby. Worried about her every min since. Wouldn't be without her though.
My husband has told me that when she gets older he is going to have to leave me because he couldn't stand it when anything happens to her. lol She is so attached to him and he to her.


----------



## rona

tinamary said:


> Thanks she is beautiful. She is full of energy and so loving. I love her to bits. can't believe its 4 years next week since we went to Barry to pick her up and slept in my arms for the 4 hour journey. such a beautiful memory. I remember getting her home and it was like having a new baby. Worried about her every min since. Wouldn't be without her though.
> My husband has told me that when she gets older he is going to have to leave me because he couldn't stand it when anything happens to her. lol She is so attached to him and he to her.


Where's all the new pictures?


----------



## tinamary

I will get some this weekend rona


----------



## Siskin

Phew, I'm exhausted reading all through this thread, but what a wonderful story. Should be a best seller, it's got all the main points, pregnancy, homelessness, starving, then we move onto babies, sickness, recovery, finding the best home in the world and lots of love and a happy ending. 
So when Pixar get the film rights, who shall we have to play the parts?


----------



## Stellabella

tinamary said:


> Thanks she is beautiful. She is full of energy and so loving. I love her to bits. can't believe its 4 years next week since we went to Barry to pick her up and slept in my arms for the 4 hour journey. such a beautiful memory. I remember getting her home and it was like having a new baby. Worried about her every min since. Wouldn't be without her though.
> My husband has told me that when she gets older he is going to have to leave me because he couldn't stand it when anything happens to her. lol She is so attached to him and he to her.


Thank you  so pleased to hear she is doing so well and is so loved and happy - brings a lump to my throat! I remember that night so very well, and the days and weeks after, following this thread. I probably speak for everyone when I say that Chloe will always have a piece of my own heart too! Give her a lovely big hug from me, please!!


----------



## tinamary

Happy Birthday to Tilly tot. 5 years old today. Still loved as much if not even more than the day i picked her up. 
She is very well and gets more loving every day (if that is even possible)

Happy Birthday also to the other puppies. Hope they are still ok and enjoying their life as much as Tilly.


----------



## Fleur

tinamary said:


> Happy Birthday to Tilly tot. 5 years old today. Still loved as much if not even more than the day i picked her up.
> She is very well and gets more loving every day (if that is even possible)
> 
> Happy Birthday also to the other puppies. Hope they are still ok and enjoying their life as much as Tilly.


Happy Birthday Tilly  
She is one very lucky young lady to have you


----------



## tinamary

Thanks fleur.


----------



## rona

Aw missed this yesterday 

So glad She's still fit and healthy :thumbup:


----------



## justenuf

Happy Birthday to all of Chloe's babies.
So much has happened since they were born and life has changed for us, but it still seems like yesterday when we went and bought Chloe.
I am happy to tell you all, she is well and healthy. She lives with a relative and has a charmed life ....... as she always deserved  xxx:001_wub:


----------



## rona

justenuf said:


> Happy Birthday to all of Chloe's babies.
> So much has happened since they were born and life has changed for us, but it still seems like yesterday when we went and bought Chloe.
> I am happy to tell you all, she is well and healthy. She lives with a relative and has a charmed life ....... as she always deserved  xxx:001_wub:


The best news ever 

Thank you so much for the update.

Don't suppose you have any pics?


----------



## Tigerneko

Gosh I remember all this happening, i'd only just been joined for a few days and Chloe's story is what got me hooked on this forum! Can't believe they're 5 years old now, crazy! How old is Chloe now?


----------



## cainsian

Wow, just read through this thread and how lovely to see those updates,5 years on. Very special story and some amazing people involved


----------



## tinamary

You have done well to read the whole story. It was quite heartbreaking at the time but turned out well in the end. Julie did a fantastic job of raising the pups. I would of had them all when I went to see them. I was so scared I wouldnt be allowed one but im so glad she thought us worthy and hopefully Tilly has not regretted it.
I would do it all again


----------



## tinamary

Thought i would send a picture of Tilly and Jinga dog taken yesterday.


----------



## rona

tinamary said:


> Thought i would send a picture of Tilly and Jinga dog taken yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 139064


Thank you

Lovely to see her happy face


----------



## tinamary

Tilly has had a traumatic day. Noticed she was limping last night but wasnt bothered by it and she slept ok. This morning she kept messing with it and then started to get bothered by it. Took her to the vets and she has an absess in her pad due to a thorn. Poor thing was in agony and the vet cleaned it all out and course of anti biotics, painkillers and lots of tlc. Fast asleep now


----------



## MyMillie

Oh No!... poor little girl ....give her a huge hug from me, bless her xx


----------



## rona

tinamary said:


> Tilly has had a traumatic day. Noticed she was limping last night but wasnt bothered by it and she slept ok. This morning she kept messing with it and then started to get bothered by it. Took her to the vets and she has an absess in her pad due to a thorn. Poor thing was in agony and the vet cleaned it all out and course of anti biotics, painkillers and lots of tlc. Fast asleep now


Hope that's an end of it.

These dogs that have active lives tend to have the odd accident too don't they?


----------



## tinamary

Yes rona. Its weeping this morning but hopefully will dry up soon. Vet will investigate under anaesthetic on thurs if not better. Dont want that but its got to be sorted I know that. We are going on holiday next week so I hope she is ok for that or she wont have much fun


----------



## noushka05

Wow its been a long time since i last saw this thread! The story & Chloe and her puppies touched so many of us on here, its really lovely to see these updates, thank you. Tilly is a little darling. I am sorry to hear shes hurt her paw, hope all goes well at the vets for her on Thursday & it heals quickly, so you can all enjoy your holiday x


----------



## tinamary

Thanks its like a record of what has gone on in the years. Not sure I will be able to read it ever again if something happens to her though.


----------



## noushka05

tinamary said:


> Thanks its like a record of what has gone on in the years. Not sure I will be able to read it ever again if something happens to her though.


 I can totally understand that xx, but as long as pf is here so will this thread & the story of these special little dogs

.


----------



## tinamary

Happy Birthday to Tilly for the 6th. I missed it on here this year. 6years old. Also happy birthday to the rest of the pups


----------



## noushka05

How time flies, cant believe they're 6 already lol

Happy Birthday sweet little Tilly:thumbup: - I'm sure shes having a lovely day (a lovely life) Hope the other pupsters are too.


----------



## bingolitle

Wow what a wonderful story! :001_wub:

When people pull together they can move mountains - or sad little mummy dogs in this case 

Thank you to everyone who helped Chloe, to everyone who was there day and night to support her and her new family and to Tina for offering Tilly a home (and the other three families) - and to Chloe and Tilly for being just wonderful.

Instead of a miserable bag of bones, there are happy, healthy dogs living lovely, naughty doggy lives!

Hats off to the lot of you!!!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## anachronism

tinamary said:


> Happy Birthday to Tilly for the 6th. I missed it on here this year. 6years old. Also happy birthday to the rest of the pups


Happy Birthday Tilly!

Just sat and read the whole thread! what a rollercoaster


----------



## ruwise

Just read the whole story what a sad start for poor Chloe but what a happy ending and glad that Tilly is doing so well and is so loved.


----------



## tashi

I can also confirm that Chloe is living a wonderful life, she is well and although still not over-trusting of strangers is much loved by her devoted keeper.


----------



## rona

tashi said:


> I can also confirm that Chloe is living a wonderful life, she is well and although still not over-trusting of strangers is much loved by her devoted keeper.


Thank you.
Really pleased to hear that


----------



## tinamary

Fantastic Tashi. Im so pleased to hear about Chloe.
:thumbup1:


----------



## ruwise

Aw lovely to hear that Chloe has a lovely owner. Given her start in life you can't expect her to trust people much.


----------



## justenuf

Hello everyone. 
I have been remiss with updating this thread and I apologise, Life just took over.
I was at a dog show in Chepstow on Sunday and a lovely lady spoke to me, asking about Chloe.
I am so sorry, I didn't even ask your name! Anyway, it spurred me into asking for a photo of Chloe to post on here.
Chloe has lived a charmed life with Chris (my ex) and has been his constant companion. She is loved beyond measure and although now getting on in years, still has a good quality of life. I do not have, sadly, any contact with some of the puppies owners, people say they'll keep in touch and yet again, life gets in the way and we'll always do it 'tomorrow'. I know that Tilly has been updating you, thank you for that.
This has brought many memories flooding back to me and I can still say that apart from not removing the woman who sold me Chloe from the face of the earth, I have no regrets. People came together over this sweet little soul and showed the best side of human nature. Something which, in the days we live, is something to cling on to.
Thank you all again for your support way back when and I hope this finds you all happy and healthy and enjoying our 4 legged friends.

Much love Julie xxxxxx


----------



## rona

So glad to hear that the later end of her life is still a happy one


----------



## justenuf

tinamary said:


> You have done well to read the whole story. It was quite heartbreaking at the time but turned out well in the end. Julie did a fantastic job of raising the pups. I would of had them all when I went to see them. I was so scared I wouldnt be allowed one but im so glad she thought us worthy and hopefully Tilly has not regretted it.
> I would do it all again


Tilly got the best home ever and thank you for loving her so. Kisses to you all xxx


----------



## justenuf

Well, I have just quickly read through most of this thread and I have cried and laughed along the way. What a journey it was!
It brought back some memories that I had forgotten about, some feelings of anger that some 'things' were never dealt with but
mostly it made me remember, that together we are strong <3 
I copied this sentence that I wrote back then. I know it still holds true today....I shall leave you with it <3 

Our darling Chloe.........may you always be the twinkling star, that lights up peoples memories and makes them think.........'Yes, one does make a difference' ..........Love you sweetheart xxx


----------



## justenuf

Hello everyone.
It is with a heavy heart that I have to tell you that our darling Chloe went to The Rainbow Bridge last week.
She died peacefully in her sleep and is now running free with her friends.
She was totally loved for every second until her passing and will continue to be loved within our hearts forever.
My eternal thanks to Chris for caring so well for this little lady. I will never forget her journey and the part you all played in it.
Thank you Life, for letting me (us) help Chloe. Hold her safely, until we meet again xxxxx
Julie xxxxx


----------



## noushka05

Aw I'm so sorry to hear this sad news Julie. Dear Chloe touched all our hearts, bless her. You gave her the wonderful loving home she deserved, I hope you will take comfort from that. You saved her & her puppies & did everything you could for them. Take care of yourself & thank you for letting us know xx

Sleep peacefully sweet little Chloe xxxx


----------



## niamh123

I have just read this thread it is heartbreaking,but sounds like Chloe had a great life with Chris
Run free Chloe


----------



## clou

♥ Goodnight Chloe ♥

It’s taken me a good few hours to get threw this today, it was so worth it. What a amazing bunch of people! I praise all involved. 

I hope Tilly (and her siblings) are doing well and still living life to the full. 

Sending love and light to Chloe’s owners xx


----------

